# My Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live from the Kansas & Ohio woods!!



## Fullstrutter

*The Sweet November Rut is finally here!!!*

I can't believe this is my 5th annual live rut hunt thread! Time sure does fly. That is...except when you are counting down the months and then days until a big hunt!! Some of you know that I'm not going to be hunting with my good buddy Jimmy this Fall. His daughter moved in to complete her nursing degree and is living in the room that I have stayed in over the past 4 trips to KS. So going to be switching things up a bit this year! Knew there was no way I could go a whole Fall without bowhunting the midwest rut! So I got with all my buddies over the last 8 months and came up with a great gameplan! 

New for this year, my monster buck bowhunt is going to be a dual state assault!! First, on this Thursday November 6th I'll be flying into Kansas City and meeting up with Jeremy - Pittstate23! We've been AT buddies for a few years now. When he learned that things weren't going to be working out with Jimmy for this Fall, he said come out and let's hunt together!! Didn't have to twist my arm!! Earlier this year we nailed down logistics. I land around 5PM this Thursday and we will hunt Friday thru Tuesday the 11th, 5 full dark to dark all-day rut hunts. 

Then on Wednesday morning the 12th at 6:30am, I'll fly out of KC directly into the Columbus Ohio airport. There, Kelly (IndianaPSE!) will pick me up around 11am! We have also been buddies for a few years now as well, meeting thru AT as well. Kellys sister in law has a huge farm within an hour of the airport!! We will be in a tree by early afternoon on Wednesday, and we will hunt wed night, and all day sits on thurs, fri, and saturday. I then fly back out of Columbus Sunday morning. So this will be a 9-day two-state hardcore rut hunt with two awesome dudes!! Are you kidding me!?!? As if the camaraderie, camplife, goodtimes and fun weren't enough...we will be hunting prime farms in two of the best big buck states during some of the best days of the rut!!! I'm unbelievably stoked to spend time with both of these awesome guys and can't thank either of them enough for the opportunities, :thumbs_up!!!

The weather is looking to be some of the best early/mid November weather that I have hunted in KS over the last 4 years. VERY excited about this! Weather is generally the #1 adversary when it comes to the first half of November hunting in the midwest.

Kansas 5 days:










*Ohio...2 days 12th & 13th is as far as the 10 day forecast goes on weather.com for now...but it's looking pretty dang promising so far!!*











While hunting in KS with Jeremy we will be hunting properties in both SE KS and NE KS. We will start in SE KS Friday morning and hunt down there for a few days, depending on the activity we are seeing. Around Sunday or Monday we may make the transition back up to the NE part of the state. We'll be playing it by ear, and part of the data that will influence our gameplan will be the trailcam pics we get. The cams have been marinating for 1 to 2 months!! Can't wait to check them!! Jeremy is going to be giving some details on the properties that we will be hunting, so keep an eye out for that over the next day or so. These are proven rut funnel properties that haven't been hunted whatsoever all Fall! 


While hunting with Kel in Ohio, we will be hunting in the Columbus vicinity on his SIL's 2000 acre farm!! It's a ridiculously huge piece of property made up of mostly agricultural fields (corn and soybeans). It has interspersed pockets of woods, woodlots, and also has a river that runs through it. The river goes for many miles (funnel!) and we are anticipating rutting bucks to be cruising the timber around the river (it's thick and fairly wide in areas). Indy hunted the farm in mid October as a scouting mission and to hang a couple stands. While in the river set, he had an encounter with a 150" buck! Unreal! He moved the trail camera over to where he saw the buck come out and it will be marinating for a month when we check it on the 12th. It's crazy because Kelly and I had low expectations for our OH hunt due to the fact that the farm is 80% fields. We were figuring it would be a comrod and fun type hunt with some nanny-whacking and any buck over 120" catching an arrow. Obviously when he saw a legitimate giant that changed everything! 

Needless to say, I am completely amped for this week and a half stretch of hunting the Promised Lands!! I'm hoping that I can keep the luck rolling after my tremendous New Mexico bull of a lifetime last month. That hunt already made my Fall and just spending time in two deercamps with two buddies will be icing on the cake. Can't wait to make some memories! 


As always, I'll be bringing both hunts to you all live from the tree everyday with updates, pics, and videos! I'm sure Jeremy and Kelly will be posting updates as well while we're hunting together! This is going to be a blast!!!


Strutter out


----------



## nhns4

Cool


----------



## conchobrady

Good luck Scott hopefully will be keeping up with you through this thread and text! Going to be living through you since I have a broke ankle and ain't able to do anything per docs orders.


----------



## Pittstate23

Scott's the legendary storyteller and thats his job on this thread. Just to help bring the AT crowd along on the first leg of the journey I figured I'd post a little about the parcels we'll be hunting. There are two different regions of Kansas that might draw us in their direction depending on the activity we experience. In those two regions we will key in on 2-3 parcels in each.

*Southeast Kansas*

-Southeast Kansas is my bread and butter. Its where I've learned to hunt mature whitetail over the past 10 years after moving from Oklahoma and its an
area I know like the back of my hand. I've killed, videoed, and put friends and family on countless P&Y deer in the last 10 years down here. There's a very 
unique set of terrain down in this region that I've fallen in love with hunting. This area is full of strip pits left over from a once booming coal mining 
industry that now provides very challenging, but very rewarding whitetail hunting. The areas of strip pits that I prefer are dense mile sections that are 
nothing but up and down strip pits, one after another, some full of water, and some dry as a bone. These areas are useless for anything other than 
recreation, so they have become so overgrown and dense that it becomes very difficult to hunt. The limited visuals are the least of the reasons many 
people don't hunt them, or hunt them unsuccessfully. Theres absolutely no driving through them, the wind swirls incredibly terrible in some of them, its 
incredibly tough walking/scouting and finding trails in them, and if you shoot a deer in them you better be prepared for the hike of a lifetime dragging up 
steep ridges, or just quartering them up in the field. While they are super challenging to hunt correctly (I know from many years of trial and error), they 
can be absolute monster buck hot spots if you know what your doing. 


*Horseshoe Pits*

-This is a property that I've hunted since day one. It was one of the first properties that I got permission on down in this area. Its 400 acres,
150 of which are pits, 100 of creek bottoms and, 100 crop fields, and 50 of CRP. It has produced 4 P&Y bucks including my buck last year and 
my dads first Kansas Buck (154 inch). Its my go to spot when things aren't working out. There is a stellar trail that receives most of my 
attention, spanning a CRP field with a brushy cedar thicket running through the middle, connecting the pits and the creek bottom. Its a once
in a lifetime type stand that produces year after year and can be hunted in any wind. Theres several good bucks on this parcel but one in 
particular that I hope we are lucky enough to encounter. He's a 5.5 year old 170 inch typical 11 named Hollywood (so cheesy right?). I have
known about him for 3 years, had a couple encounters with him last year as a 150 inch 10, and watched him at 10 yards in a creek bottom in 
full velvet this july. 

*Brush Patch* 

-What a doozy, the name says it all. 3.5 mile sections connected without an opening bigger than 20 ft x 20 ft. Now unfortunately I'm restricted
to only 160 acres, but its more than enough. Other than the 2 old mining roads, you can't walk 15 feet without going up or down a 10 foot 
ridge, over and over. Its a place that definitely will humble you and has honed my skills over the years. Its also a place where I truly believe 
that more bucks die of natural causes than fall to hunters or vehicles. I can't count the amount of dead bucks we have found here over the 
years. When I say humbling I mean it. I went in with a chainsaw and spent 20 hours one weekend clearing shooting lanes and only came up
with 3 20x20 openings. There have been times when I've sat in a stand daylight to dark and seen 1 or 2 deer and then checked a camera 
within 100 yards of me on the way out with 20 plus deer sightings during my sit alone. There are an ungodly amount of deer on this prop and 
some of the largest whitetails I've ever seen on hoof, but they are incredibly tough to hunt. One night over a scrape I had 27 different bucks 
on cam. What makes this property lights out, is the deer feel so secure back in this brushy wonderland I constantly see movement all day. The
only deer that I am certain was over 200 inches that i've laid eyes on was back in here, I've seen countless deer over 150 and multiple 170 
class on trail cam back here. The deer can be super nomadic and stealthy and its honestly hard to get repeat customers although there is one 
thats been frequenting the area that I named Tank 8 2.0 because he's no doubt sporting the same genetics as a buck I killed here 5 years ago
that I named tank 8 ( an 8 year old whitetail that didn't score much but had unrivaled bases that was a grey faced ghost)

*Northeast Kansas* 

*J's Place* 

-This is made up of two different parcels each 320 acres within a half mile of each other and are almost identical in layout as they both span the 
same creek bottom. They are each roughly 60/40 ag fields/timber. This is your typical midwestern destination that one imagines when coming 
to the promise land of Kansas. High timber ridges running along beautiful streams with ag fields spanning the valley's. It has been an 
incredible hunt over the past few years that produces many deer sightings with less up close and personal action. These properties really key 
in on visuals, pinch points, and ones natural instinct to hunt mobile and not be afraid to climb down and reposition in the middle of a hunt. It 
has produced 5 P&Y in the past few years including a B&C class 9 point (Yep). The owner told me he's been seeing a heavy horned non typical 
(that he claims to be 160 inches) pretty regularly over the summer but with my new job I haven't had the time to retrieve trail cam pics or do
much scouting here.

*The Factory*

-While I enjoy hunting spots year after year and have more properties than I can even hunt right now, when I landed eyes and permission on
this 200 acre spot, I fell in love. Its literally got everything, and in such a small package. Its completely surrounded by ag fields, with a river 
making up its northern boundary, followed by steep bluffs and a logging road running the ridge up the bluff, there is an amazing shelf that runs
the length of the property just overgrown to all hell in nasty briars and 6 foot tall native grasses, and after the shelf, there is a 100 acre thick 
cedar patch that runs all the way to the western and southern boundaries that is only broken up by another logging road that connects with the 
first logging road. I've only been on this place for two years and while it hasn't produced a buck yet, I have no doubt that it will if hunted 
properly.  I can't even describe how incredible this place looks or how many bucks we have caught on trail cam there. 


Hope this helps you guys familiarize yourselves with where we'll be hunting. Tell the story Strutter!


----------



## Tweet46

Along for the ride from Jordan!


----------



## Ned250

Sweet!


----------



## williaml423

This is awesome. Way better than tv. The best part is how in depth you both are in telling a story or describing your hunting land. Sound like two awesome guys so I know that you will have a good time even if nothing gets killed.


----------



## MWoody

Woo hoo I've been waiting for this!! Best of luck to both of you! Lookin forward to daily updates from you two. Be safe, have loads of fun and good luck!


----------



## golfernash

Along for the ride!


----------



## arlow

Good luck guys, I am so jealous!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

BOOM!

There it is. Looking forward to latching on the Ohio side of this thread with Strut and his wild azz storytelling and helping fill the back side of this epic journey. Amped as well to get a chance at the big stud that turned away one night in Oct. Seriously the largest bodied deer I've seen walking. I hope he's around. But most importantly, just as it's been with my Rhode Island buddy Joe and the guys in Illinois, I'm stoked just to spend time in the deer woods & camp with buds, FTW!

Good luck in KS my brotha. See you at the Columbus airport at 11am that Wed.

Indy

PS: Not to mention the beer tastes that Heather & Matt (my sister and brother in law's) have, are stellar! Let's be honest here, he's opening an organic hops farm on the front of the farm. Choice indeed.


----------



## mikecs4life

In for the 5th year. Good luck!!


----------



## Pine Tag

Can't wait to follow along again this year. Good luck!


----------



## wmn2

I have been waiting for this since last year! Subscribed.


----------



## bsites9

sounds great. The most anticipated single thread of the year! Glad the rumors weren't true that Fullstrutter wasn't doing a LIVE thread this year!!! Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

Fullstrutter said:


> View attachment 2077022
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sweet November Rut is finally here!!!*
> 
> I can't believe this is my 5th annual live rut hunt thread! Time sure does fly. That is...except when you are counting down the months and then days until a big hunt!! Some of you know that I'm not going to be hunting with my good buddy Jimmy this Fall. His daughter moved in to complete her nursing degree and is living in the room that I have stayed in over the past 4 trips to KS. So going to be switching things up a bit this year! Knew there was no way I could go a whole Fall without bowhunting the midwest rut! So I got with all my buddies over the last 8 months and came up with a great gameplan!
> 
> New for this year, my monster buck bowhunt is going to be a dual state assault!! First, on this Thursday November 6th I'll be flying into Kansas City and meeting up with Jeremy - Pittstate23! We've been AT buddies for a few years now. When he learned that things weren't going to be working out with Jimmy for this Fall, he said come out and let's hunt together!! Didn't have to twist my arm!! Earlier this year we nailed down logistics. I land around 5PM this Thursday and we will hunt Friday thru Tuesday the 11th, 5 full dark to dark all-day rut hunts.
> 
> Then on Wednesday morning the 12th at 6:30am, I'll fly out of KC directly into the Columbus Ohio airport. There, Kelly (IndianaPSE!) will pick me up around 11am! We have also been buddies for a few years now as well, meeting thru AT as well. Kellys sister in law has a huge farm within an hour of the airport!! We will be in a tree by early afternoon on Wednesday, and we will hunt wed night, and all day sits on thurs, fri, and saturday. I then fly back out of Columbus Sunday morning. So this will be a 9-day two-state hardcore rut hunt with two awesome dudes!! Are you kidding me!?!? As if the camaraderie, camplife, goodtimes and fun weren't enough...we will be hunting prime farms in two of the best big buck states during some of the best days of the rut!!! I'm unbelievably stoked to spend time with both of these awesome guys and can't thank either of them enough for the opportunities, :thumbs_up!!!
> 
> The weather is looking to be some of the best early/mid November weather that I have hunted in KS over the last 4 years. VERY excited about this! Weather is generally the #1 adversary when it comes to the first half of November hunting in the midwest.
> 
> Kansas 5 days:
> 
> View attachment 2077036
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohio...2 days 12th & 13th is as far as the 10 day forecast goes on weather.com for now...but it's looking pretty dang promising so far!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077038
> 
> 
> 
> While hunting in KS with Jeremy we will be hunting properties in both SE KS and NE KS. We will start in SE KS Friday morning and hunt down there for a few days, depending on the activity we are seeing. Around Sunday or Monday we may make the transition back up to the NE part of the state. We'll be playing it by ear, and part of the data that will influence our gameplan will be the trailcam pics we get. The cams have been marinating for 1 to 2 months!! Can't wait to check them!! Jeremy is going to be giving some details on the properties that we will be hunting, so keep an eye out for that over the next day or so. These are proven rut funnel properties that haven't been hunted whatsoever all Fall!
> 
> 
> While hunting with Kel in Ohio, we will be hunting in the Columbus vicinity on his SIL's 2000 acre farm!! It's a ridiculously huge piece of property made up of mostly agricultural fields (corn and soybeans). It has interspersed pockets of woods, woodlots, and also has a river that runs through it. The river goes for many miles (funnel!) and we are anticipating rutting bucks to be cruising the timber around the river (it's thick and fairly wide in areas). Indy hunted the farm in mid October as a scouting mission and to hang a couple stands. While in the river set, he had an encounter with a 150" buck! Unreal! He moved the trail camera over to where he saw the buck come out and it will be marinating for a month when we check it on the 12th. It's crazy because Kelly and I had low expectations for our OH hunt due to the fact that the farm is 80% fields. We were figuring it would be a comrod and fun type hunt with some nanny-whacking and any buck over 120" catching an arrow. Obviously when he saw a legitimate giant that changed everything!
> 
> Needless to say, I am completely amped for this week and a half stretch of hunting the Promised Lands!! I'm hoping that I can keep the luck rolling after my tremendous New Mexico bull of a lifetime last month. That hunt already made my Fall and just spending time in two deercamps with two buddies will be icing on the cake. Can't wait to make some memories!
> 
> 
> As always, I'll be bringing both hunts to you all live from the tree everyday with updates, pics, and videos! I'm sure Jeremy and Kelly will be posting updates as well while we're hunting together! This is going to be a blast!!!
> 
> 
> Strutter out


Sounds like a fun trip and tagging one will be bonus!! Good luck strutter


----------



## jnutz19

This is going to be an awesome thread once again Strut! I always look forward to following your hunting threads. I'll be headed to Illinois tomorrow and be hunting the rut up there the same time you're hunting the rut in Kansas. Goodluck brotha!


----------



## Justin Spies

Pittstate23 said:


> Scott's the legendary storyteller and thats his job on this thread. Just to help bring the AT crowd along on the first leg of the journey I figured I'd post a little about the parcels we'll be hunting. There are two different regions of Kansas that might draw us in their direction depending on the activity we experience. In those two regions we will key in on 2-3 parcels in each.
> 
> *Southeast Kansas*
> 
> -Southeast Kansas is my bread and butter. Its where I've learned to hunt mature whitetail over the past 10 years after moving from Oklahoma and its an
> area I know like the back of my hand. I've killed, videoed, and put friends and family on countless P&Y deer in the last 10 years down here. There's a very
> unique set of terrain down in this region that I've fallen in love with hunting. This area is full of strip pits left over from a once booming coal mining
> industry that now provides very challenging, but very rewarding whitetail hunting. The areas of strip pits that I prefer are dense mile sections that are
> nothing but up and down strip pits, one after another, some full of water, and some dry as a bone. These areas are useless for anything other than
> recreation, so they have become so overgrown and dense that it becomes very difficult to hunt. The limited visuals are the least of the reasons many
> people don't hunt them, or hunt them unsuccessfully. Theres absolutely no driving through them, the wind swirls incredibly terrible in some of them, its
> incredibly tough walking/scouting and finding trails in them, and if you shoot a deer in them you better be prepared for the hike of a lifetime dragging up
> steep ridges, or just quartering them up in the field. While they are super challenging to hunt correctly (I know from many years of trial and error), they
> can be absolute monster buck hot spots if you know what your doing.
> 
> 
> *Horseshoe Pits*
> 
> -This is a property that I've hunted since day one. It was one of the first properties that I got permission on down in this area. Its 400 acres,
> 150 of which are pits, 100 of creek bottoms and, 100 crop fields, and 50 of CRP. It has produced 4 P&Y bucks including my buck last year and
> my dads first Kansas Buck (154 inch). Its my go to spot when things aren't working out. There is a stellar trail that receives most of my
> attention, spanning a CRP field with a brushy cedar thicket running through the middle, connecting the pits and the creek bottom. Its a once
> in a lifetime type stand that produces year after year and can be hunted in any wind. Theres several good bucks on this parcel but one in
> particular that I hope we are lucky enough to encounter. He's a 5.5 year old 170 inch typical 11 named Hollywood (so cheesy right?). I have
> known about him for 3 years, had a couple encounters with him last year as a 150 inch 10, and watched him at 10 yards in a creek bottom in
> full velvet this july.
> 
> *Brush Patch*
> 
> -What a doozy, the name says it all. 3.5 mile sections connected without an opening bigger than 20 ft x 20 ft. Now unfortunately I'm restricted
> to only 160 acres, but its more than enough. Other than the 2 old mining roads, you can't walk 15 feet without going up or down a 10 foot
> ridge, over and over. Its a place that definitely will humble you and has honed my skills over the years. Its also a place where I truly believe
> that more bucks die of natural causes than fall to hunters or vehicles. I can't count the amount of dead bucks we have found here over the
> years. When I say humbling I mean it. I went in with a chainsaw and spent 20 hours one weekend clearing shooting lanes and only came up
> with 3 20x20 openings. There have been times when I've sat in a stand daylight to dark and seen 1 or 2 deer and then checked a camera
> within 100 yards of me on the way out with 20 plus deer sightings during my sit alone. There are an ungodly amount of deer on this prop and
> some of the largest whitetails I've ever seen on hoof, but they are incredibly tough to hunt. One night over a scrape I had 27 different bucks
> on cam. What makes this property lights out, is the deer feel so secure back in this brushy wonderland I constantly see movement all day. The
> only deer that I am certain was over 200 inches that i've laid eyes on was back in here, I've seen countless deer over 150 and multiple 170
> class on trail cam back here. The deer can be super nomadic and stealthy and its honestly hard to get repeat customers although there is one
> thats been frequenting the area that I named Tank 8 2.0 because he's no doubt sporting the same genetics as a buck I killed here 5 years ago
> that I named tank 8 ( an 8 year old whitetail that didn't score much but had unrivaled bases that was a grey faced ghost)
> 
> *Northeast Kansas*
> 
> *J's Place*
> 
> -This is made up of two different parcels each 320 acres within a half mile of each other and are almost identical in layout as they both span the
> same creek bottom. They are each roughly 60/40 ag fields/timber. This is your typical midwestern destination that one imagines when coming
> to the promise land of Kansas. High timber ridges running along beautiful streams with ag fields spanning the valley's. It has been an
> incredible hunt over the past few years that produces many deer sightings with less up close and personal action. These properties really key
> in on visuals, pinch points, and ones natural instinct to hunt mobile and not be afraid to climb down and reposition in the middle of a hunt. It
> has produced 5 P&Y in the past few years including a B&C class 9 point (Yep). The owner told me he's been seeing a heavy horned non typical
> (that he claims to be 160 inches) pretty regularly over the summer but with my new job I haven't had the time to retrieve trail cam pics or do
> much scouting here.
> 
> *The Factory*
> 
> -While I enjoy hunting spots year after year and have more properties than I can even hunt right now, when I landed eyes and permission on
> this 200 acre spot, I fell in love. Its literally got everything, and in such a small package. Its completely surrounded by ag fields, with a river
> making up its northern boundary, followed by steep bluffs and a logging road running the ridge up the bluff, there is an amazing shelf that runs
> the length of the property just overgrown to all hell in nasty briars and 6 foot tall native grasses, and after the shelf, there is a 100 acre thick
> cedar patch that runs all the way to the western and southern boundaries that is only broken up by another logging road that connects with the
> first logging road. I've only been on this place for two years and while it hasn't produced a buck yet, I have no doubt that it will if hunted
> properly. I can't even describe how incredible this place looks or how many bucks we have caught on trail cam there.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys familiarize yourselves with where we'll be hunting. Tell the story Strutter!


Sounds like you got some prime real estate Jeremy!!! Good luck to you both


----------



## drop_tine

In for the show, is there a tread about you elk hunt?


----------



## kyswitchback

Good luck again this year!!


----------



## young7.3

Awesome news! Can't wait to follow along since I have tagged out for this year already. Good luck FullStrutter


----------



## D-nasty

In!


----------



## dgblum

Can't wait! Best of luck boys!


----------



## dspell20

Finally and this year in two states! GOOD LUCK STRUT


----------



## hunter97

Good luck! Can't wait to read about your adventure!


----------



## BigDeer

I've hunted SE Kansas for the past 25 years. You'll see some good ones. Good luck!


----------



## troyinpa

Good luck !!! Along for the ride


----------



## ks_kiwi

I'm ready for the ride again this year. :thumbs_up


----------



## crockrj

Subscribed!


----------



## shaffer88

I'm Game strutt and Pitt


----------



## Dog

I am in for the ride. Appreciate the thread every year, helps the office hours go by.

Good Luck!!


----------



## MBaboon

Sounds simply amazing! I'll have to play catch up in the evenings since I start my 8 trek tomorrow on pathetic by comparison public land. I just love following this thread every year. Strutters genuine excitement, storytelling, and filming, make us all feel like we are right there with him. Good luck to all of you. Can't wait to see the post, or hopefully posts, "BBD!"


----------



## South Man

thanks for the thread


----------



## JF88

Always enjoy following this thread. Good luck fellas ✊


----------



## Robertoski

In for some vicarious living, I am!!


----------



## cwschwark

Awwww sheeeit! Good luck fellas


----------



## rmt1993

good luck fellas!


----------



## BigJoeWV

I'm in! Good luck


----------



## skeet16

Ifl


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fantastic writeup Jeremy, wow!! Badass!

Thanks for all the awesome comment guys!! Love hearing the feedback, keeps me driven to put lots of effort into the live hunt thread!




drop_tine said:


> In for the show, is there a thread about your elk hunt?


Is there ever!!! Spent a lot of time crafting it because it was an awesome story worth getting all down on paper!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2349581


----------



## Huntin Hard

Awesome Strutter! Look forward to this thread every year! Goodluck!!


----------



## jdk81

Good luck Strutter! Been waiting for this thread all year! Let's tag one this year!


----------



## bj99robinson

In again, good luck!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck boys, I'm in!


----------



## IrregularPulse

Sounds like an awesome trip! What do you do when you get one though? Don't think Southwest will let you shove a buck in the overhead compartment


----------



## blackngold51

Good luck fellas! Thanks for taking us along for the ride; I look forward to this thread all year!


----------



## flinginairos

IN. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## BowMack72

In!! Good luck boys!!!


----------



## bigracklover

I scouted some public land in SE KS one time that was nothing but those strip pits you're talking about and you described them to the "t". Good luck.


----------



## Slick16

Subscribed


----------



## switchback270

subscribed as well


----------



## crazy4bucks

Looking forward to this. My hunting vacation starts Friday as well.


----------



## SamW

+1 .


----------



## DPW

Absolutely in for the ride.

By the way, anybody want to put an over/under on the number of posts this will generate?


----------



## kcbuckeraser

Well there goes any chance of working for the next several days. Good luck guys!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

dpw said:


> absolutely in for the ride.
> 
> By the way, anybody want to put an over/under on the number of posts this will generate?


^^^ epic!!!


----------



## Pittstate23

bigracklover said:


> I scouted some public land in SE KS one time that was nothing but those strip pits you're talking about and you described them to the "t". Good luck.


And that's why I'm not scared to share information on them. Yes they can be lights out, but are honestly the last place on earth I would go on a diy oos hunt. Many people do every year and many people get frustrated every year. They will push a Midwest whitetail hunters limits. Little to no deer sightings in an area holding an insane amount of deer will drive a hunter crazy, trust me I've been there and at times I'm still there. It's nearly impossible to tell where a deer will bed since the whole terrain is bedding.


----------



## JGB OH

subscribed.


----------



## dspell20

Can't you go a day early!!!!


----------



## jeff25

cant wait


----------



## UpstateSC85

subscribed


----------



## RobbyE

Just bought my ticket for the show.


----------



## Roo223

I'm in for the ride


----------



## robert0550

Love the story, I am hooked so keep us posted!


----------



## jeff25

What county you gonna be hunting in ohio strut


----------



## IndianaPSE

I think it's Madison


----------



## IndianaPSE

Confirmed with my brother in law, Madison.


----------



## GTM

subscribed


----------



## shootnrelease

I'm in for updates


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just over 12 hours until I get on a plane!!!


I'm wicked pumped about my new purchase...I've wanted these bad boys for years!!


----------



## arlow

You will love them. My buddy has them. I could only afford diamondbacks but still love em!


----------



## swkbowhunter

Good luck guy's I'll be checking in every day to see how its going


----------



## still searchin

ttt


----------



## Fireman324

Since you will be in my back yard.... If something happens or falls through, Call me and I will put you in a stand! Haven't even hunted yet this year and have my vacation for the week of Thanksgiving. 11 straight days to hunt. Good Luck !

Im in as always and love this thread year after year. This is the way I believe everyone loves to have the story told vs some of the TV shows now days! 
THANK YOU FOR BRINGING US WITH YOU THROUGH THIS ACTION PACKED FLUSTERATING ADVENTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Txag02

I am definitely in! Kick em up and let the air out of a big un!


----------



## JWilson90

Pittstate23 said:


> And that's why I'm not scared to share information on them. Yes they can be lights out, but are honestly the last place on earth I would go on a diy oos hunt. Many people do every year and many people get frustrated every year. They will push a Midwest whitetail hunters limits. Little to no deer sightings in an area holding an insane amount of deer will drive a hunter crazy, trust me I've been there and at times I'm still there. It's nearly impossible to tell where a deer will bed since the whole terrain is bedding.


There is tons of deer in those pits. I live minutes away and if i ever just wanna drive an see deer thats where i go. But like you said when hunting season starts they are like finding a needle in a haystack. Rifle season is the worse. I swear its worse than big city traffic out there during rifle season


----------



## Fullstrutter

IrregularPulse said:


> Sounds like an awesome trip! What do you do when you get one though? Don't think Southwest will let you shove a buck in the overhead compartment


Haha awesome...and I have an interesting answer this year. Normally, I drop the deer off at a butcher and have the meat shipped down to FL when it's done. However, I just killed a 1000+lb monster bull elk last month and getting the meat next week shipped in from NM. Bought a whole nother 20 cubic foot freezer just for it lol (which by the way, I already have TWO 16 cubic foot standup freezers already in the garage in addition to my stainless fridge/freezer combo in the kitchen!! What can I say...I'm a wild game fanatic!!)! 

So, for my midwest hunts this year, I'm leaning towards donating the meat to hunters for the hungry/HUSH programs if I tag one. We'll see though...I was raised a meat hunter and it's going to be hard for me to give away precious venison!! :thumbs_up


----------



## tanna114

Do you have a taxidermist in Kansas that has done your previous bucks that you could take it to this year? Certainly not trying to jinx you or anything, just curious as I have never done an out of state hunt, let alone flown somewhere to hunt.


----------



## Jam4

Looking forward to your hunt this year. Always enjoy following you along. Good luck to you.


----------



## young7.3

Full Strutter should be close to boarding his plane right now. I regret not putting in for an out of state archery tag this year. My cousin is out at our family farm in south central Kansas as we speak. Go get em FS!


----------



## Buckithead

Some of the largest whitetails I've ever seen have been inside the city limits in Columbus Oh ! What county are you hunting?


----------



## ahawk19

In for the 5th year in a row!


----------



## Fullstrutter

THE DAY has finally arrived!!!!

Bags have been packed sitting by the door for days! Taxi will be here at 9:45 eastern...my flight is 11:20am out of RSW. I only like 10 mins from the airport which is great.

Get me out of FL and into Boonerville USA!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buckithead said:


> Some of the largest whitetails I've ever seen have been inside the city limits in Columbus Oh ! What county are you hunting?


Kel mentioned it earlier in the thread I believe he said Madison county


----------



## Fullstrutter

tanna114 said:


> Do you have a taxidermist in Kansas that has done your previous bucks that you could take it to this year? Certainly not trying to jinx you or anything, just curious as I have never done an out of state hunt, let alone flown somewhere to hunt.


Yes I do! He did 8osaurus my 2010 buck, 154 3/8" gross 8 pointer. It's one of the best mounts I've ever seen and can't wait to bring him another even bigger giant!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ready to rock and roll! That'a a 49lb gearbag, 42lb bowcase, and 35lb roller duffle lol! But, I'll have everything I could need for any type of weather and any type of hunting situation/tactic required plus all the video gear and laptop for editing!!


----------



## BJJman

Good luick man!, I am in for the ride!


----------



## dspell20

Safe travels Strutt. Can't wait to follow another awesome journey


----------



## baz77

Along for the ride...Always enjoy your threads, Good luck!


----------



## South Man

What camera are you using and editing software?


----------



## RdgRuner

Marked! Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

In the taxi en route to the airport! Woot!!!


----------



## shaffer88

" leaving on a jet plane don't know when I'll be back again" [emoji445], dude I'm pumped for you you should be hitting it as it really starts to ramp up


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Lets not forget the threads used on this trip! LOL . Wire one for me!


----------



## vincent burrell

I'm in. Just got back from a 5 day trip to southcentral KS. last night. I failed to close the deal but saw several bucks cruising and a little chasing. Good luck!


----------



## jre4192

Good luck


----------



## gpatterson

Good luck...


----------



## kravguy

Got get em strut!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hogwire Strings said:


> Lets not forget the threads used on this trip! LOL . Wire one for me!


The Elite Pulse is officially Hogwired!! These threads are sick! Here's the pic Rob sent me before shipping me these custom strings that match the MAX-1 camo perfectly...love the FLO green pinstriping!









I actually picked up FIVE pounds more draw weight when I replaced my old set of apparently stretched out strings! The Pulse is ripping at 75lb draw maxed out limbs now!


----------



## f7 666

Tagged and good luck!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Taking off from this southern swamp finally! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Slick16

safe travels to you man!! hope you kill a monster this year!


----------



## Matt Musto

I guess I'll follow along again this year......:darkbeer:


----------



## huntingnwfl

while you are up there are you gonna be spending anytime with Jimmy or is he to far away? Good luck to you and be safe


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntingnwfl said:


> while you are up there are you gonna be spending anytime with Jimmy or is he to far away? Good luck to you and be safe


Jeremy and I are meeting up with Jimmy for BBQ and brews TONIGHT after I land!! At Papa Bobs...my favorite BBQ place!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm at Phillips seafood restaurant and just got a tall boy of their amber lager and put in an order of beer battered crispy fish n chips with their seasoned waffle fries! Figured I'll be eating a ton of BBQ, steaks, and just meat in general for the next 10 days :lol:


----------



## Fireman324

Lucky! I'm at work and that cold one looks very tasty!


----------



## hooiserarcher

I am in. Good luck strutter.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Fullstrutter said:


> Jeremy and I are meeting up with Jimmy for BBQ and brews TONIGHT after I land!! At Papa Bobs...my favorite BBQ place!! :thumbs_up


awesome deal glad yall will still be catching up. ready for some live action. wont be getting any work done this next week while keeping up with this.


----------



## rebelfan1010

Good luck on your hunts. Thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Lucky! I'm at work and that cold one looks very tasty!


Haven't seen you lurking around in a while?, 

Good bye gator country hello buck country, get ready for that temp drop stepping off the plane, and cold front coming Monday


----------



## Turkey165

Subscribed. Good Luck!


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Haven't seen you lurking around in a while?,
> 
> Good bye gator country hello buck country, get ready for that temp drop stepping off the plane, and cold front coming Monday


Yeah I have been MIA[emoji41]
This thread always gets me going. I'm excited as everyone else is!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm in MONSTER BUCK COUNTRY!!! Jeremy picked me up from KC airport around 5pm and we met up with Jimmy for some banging BBQ around 6! Just got to Jeremy's place in Overland Park. 

Going to get settled in and watch the game tonight!!


----------



## gtsum2

subbed good luck!


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome! I won't be worth a damn for the next couple weeks... Thanks Strutt


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fireman324 said:


> Awesome! I won't be worth a damn for the next couple weeks... Thanks Strutt


Haha same here! Good luck Strutter


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Good luck guys. Its been a good week here in SE Nebraska. Seeing lots of 3.5 year olds on there feet. I grunted in a buck two mornings ago to a decoy. 25 yard shot and 100 yard recovery. Grunted in another tonight right to the base of the tree. He just needs 2 more years. The cold front coming Monday should bring on plenty of all day movement. I think we are on the brink of the first doe poping.


----------



## kansasboi

Good luck man! Can't wait to see what unfolds..


----------



## Duckman64

Good Luck Strutter! Can't wait to follow you & Pitt on this year's adventure. Heading to SEK on Nov. 15.


----------



## mdnabors

Good luck Scott! Kill a giant! I'll be around SE KS from Nov 14-22nd. Itching bad myself.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Relaxing at Jeremy's watching the game! Spent an hour or so getting all my gear organized and ready to rock for the morning. Early wakeup call...2:50am!! Leaving Overland Park area around 3:15 and heading down to the Pittsburg area. 

We'll be meeting up with Jeremy's pops at his hotel around 5am. Then we will all mobilize together to the property for an all day hunt in the SE KS strip pits!! I will be hunting out of a stand that a booner was seen from last year!!

Can't wait to be out in the KS woods again!! I live for this time of year!!! 

Strut out


----------



## affe22

You won't be too far away from where I am at. I really like that part of Kansas. The strip pits make the landscape really interesting. Good luck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I want to fish those strip pits!


----------



## Tweet46

Best of luck to you! Living the dream through you while I'm stuck out of country!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity

Can't wait to follow along strut!


----------



## shaffer88

good morning sunshine!!! wakey wakey eggs and bakey. . man good luck out there, im working all weekend so hoping patient load is low and I get to stay up to date on this.


----------



## Fullstrutter

On rt 69 heading south!! It's a glorious frosty 32 degrees out ftw!!


----------



## Roo223

Good luck this morning


----------



## Jam4

Good luck to ya


----------



## williaml423

Good luck brother! I'm living through you this week I'm on my 18th straight 12 hour night shift so AT is where I get my fix right now.


----------



## Arch

Good luck


----------



## kda082

Good luck. My vac starts tomorrow and runs through next week.


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome. Day 1 check. Getn in your tree about now check. Ks GIANTS roaming nearby check. Having a great time while everyone else is at work.... Priceless!!! 
GOOD LUCK BROTHA


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck strut, I'll be following from the stand all week as well!


----------



## Guardian19

Hope you get a monster but for selfish reasons, not on the first morning. 


Kidding go get em


----------



## shaffer88

what is ftw? I know how I have seen it used before but assuming its not the same usage here with you and Kelly both using it.


----------



## mathews_rage

Good luck strut


----------



## gtsum2

For the win


----------



## IndianaPSE

Moderate change-o-plans for me. Our camp manager got a call from the local butcher who is looking for a few doe. Donations are way down so he is in need to give to the needy. I'm gonna try for one doe off our farm per the request while we all root on Joe!


----------



## BJJman

Can't wait for the first, in tree, update! Good luck man, put it on'em!


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> On rt 69 heading south!! It's a glorious frosty 32 degrees out ftw!!
> 
> View attachment 2078657


What town will you guys be hunting by? I grew up in OP and hunt Fort Scott which is south of OP on 69. Good luck you two.


----------



## 12-Ringer

just curious - how do you take screen shots of your phone?

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

12-Ringer said:


> just curious - how do you take screen shots of your phone?
> 
> Joe


what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Matt G

Good luck Scott. Maybe we can both get lucky today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BigDeer said:


> what kind of phone do you have?


Galaxy s4


----------



## BigDeer

12-Ringer said:


> Galaxy s4


I have an s5 and I wasn't sure myself lol

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-galaxy-s3-note-2-android/#/5


----------



## young7.3

12-Ringer said:


> Galaxy s4


Simultaneously hold the home button and power button until the border of the screen flashes white.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BigDeer said:


> I have an s5 and I wasn't sure myself lol
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-galaxy-s3-note-2-android/#/5


Thanks....giving some thought to running a live thread on my KS hunt next week....just don't get consistent signal on the farm and don't want to end up a big tease (lol)

Joe


----------



## young7.3

No updates yet??? I bet he's already elbow deep in big buck guts!


----------



## BigDeer

young7.3 said:


> Simultaneously hold the home button and power button until the border of the screen flashes white.


I just did this and it works great. Good luck 12


----------



## Matt Musto

young7.3 said:


> No updates yet??? I bet he's already elbow deep in big buck guts!


That's what I was thinking. First morning, first buck?


----------



## BigDeer

Matt Musto said:


> That's what I was thinking. First morning, first buck?


If he is at a spot like where we hunt in SE KS, very patchy cell service.


----------



## kcbuckeraser

BigDeer said:


> If he is at a spot like where we hunt in SE KS, very patchy cell service.


We hunt strip pits on the Missouri side of where he is. No cell service at all in the pits. Likely the same for him.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Service is super minimal, not sure if this post will go thru...but...OMG!!!! I just rattled in a monster and I mean monster 8 pointer I got a little video of him!!! GOT TO BE a 150 class 8...I'm gonna pass if I get the shot, I think. I believe he is still within 40 yards, I didn't hear him walk off. Another buck came in too...125" 8 point...they were both grunting and snortwheezing!!!


----------



## BigDeer

150" 8 = shoot!

Good luck lol


----------



## evanson

Man you must be in deer paradise if your gonna pass that. Best of luck!


----------



## Matt Musto

BigDeer said:


> 150" 8 = shoot!
> 
> Good luck lol


Agreed, Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## BJJman

150" 8, you better shoot! that a lot of inches for only 8pts!


----------



## williaml423

Great..... Now I'm jealous for sure!


----------



## young7.3

Wow, super jealous right now! Im sitting here at my work desk day dreaming about hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Fullstrutter

evanson said:


> Man you must be in deer paradise if your gonna pass that. Best of luck!


I already have a 154 3/8" 8 pointer on the wall from my first year in KS 2010 I shot 8osaurus! 41 3/8" of mass. Looking for a 160+ 10 pointer+


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here is 8osaurus!


----------



## williaml423

Are you a good score judge? Maybe he is bigger? That's too close to call man!


----------



## evanson

Nice! Wish I had those kind of options around here. I only have access to over pressured public ground. See big ones once in while but few and far in between. Good luck to you


----------



## shaffer88

FTW means what exactly?


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> FTW means what exactly?


For the win


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> FTW means what exactly?


It's a gamers expression. You can basically tack it onto the end/after anything that is awesome. KS monster buck bowhunting ftw!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

williaml423 said:


> Are you a good score judge? Maybe he is bigger? That's too close to call man!


I have practiced field judging relentlessly for many years and at least hope I can call em pretty close. At the absolute smallest that buck was high 140's. I know that because the thought definitely crossed my mind that I might have to shoot him haha. It takes a giant for me to consider shooting in the first half of my KS hunts. I just plain love being in the woods during the midwest rut...watching it all unfold, being a part of it...taking you all along!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck strutt an Pitt!


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> I have practiced field judging relentlessly for many years and at least hope I can call em pretty close. At the absolute smallest that buck was high 140's. I know that because the thought definitely crossed my mind that I might have to shoot him haha. It takes a giant for me to consider shooting in the first half of my KS hunts. I just plain love being in the woods during the midwest rut...watching it all unfold, being a part of it...taking you all along!!!


How many deer have you seen so far?


----------



## cwschwark

Good luck buddy!


----------



## arlow

Gettem Strut!!!


----------



## williaml423

Fullstrutter said:


> I have practiced field judging relentlessly for many years and at least hope I can call em pretty close. At the absolute smallest that buck was high 140's. I know that because the thought definitely crossed my mind that I might have to shoot him haha. It takes a giant for me to consider shooting in the first half of my KS hunts. I just plain love being in the woods during the midwest rut...watching it all unfold, being a part of it...taking you all along!!!


You are obviously a man on a mission. I don't think I could have enough self control to let a 150" walk. Hope you get a big one buddy!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Only have seen the two bucks I rattled in earlier, so far. The view from this stand is good...real thick. Sitting over a mining road, like, directly over it. I can see 75 yard down the road to the right and 50 yards down the road to the left. 

The breeze is picking up. Supposed to lick up to 20mph today. The sun is rising higher in the morning sky and melting the frost off the leaves, they've been dripping for some time now. 

It feel so good to be back in the November KS woods again!!


----------



## Jerred44

your buddy have any trail cam pics of the big 8? also u know whats better than one huge 8 on the wall? 2 of them


----------



## Fireman324

Just seen a small buck all by his lonesome crusing a bean field.... 
Setup looks nice Strutt! High up in the tree too it looks....?


----------



## blinginpse

Bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush


----------



## cterbow

How awesome would it be to get an invite to hunt some prime real estate. Congrats to FullStutter and i hope everyone has a great hunt. Now come and befriend me for gosh sakes i am dying over here in the deer ghetto!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

You guys don't know me yet it seems! I'd never shoot a buck in the first few days of my KS hunt unless he was a mega giant. What's better than two 150 class 8's on the wall...a 150 class 8 and a booner! :wink:

Just had a doe pop out onto the mining road to the south about 40 yards away while typing this! She came from the west, turned south, walked about 30 yards down the old mining road, and turned back east and walked off the mining road continuing on her way. Watching her backtrail..........


----------



## BJJman

I hear ya man! I guess being from NJ, a 150" 8, is a once in a lifetime deer for the most part. Hope a 190" 10 pops out!


----------



## skeet16

How close are you to Disney property? Man that place is full of deer and turkeys with paint brushes. Next year when we go I'm going to have to take my bow for several resort days :zip:


----------



## bowfool12

Keeping me entertained while on stand. First day of a 5 day vacation for me. Nothing yet. 

Best of luck to you! Hoping to see a couple big ones down


----------



## Goatboy

Man it looks like your 50 feet up in that tree!


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Strut how high up are u


----------



## phibrybout

Those strip pits are gnarly looking from GE! Good luck Strut!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck!!!


----------



## phibrybout

Here we go!


----------



## Fullstrutter

He just ran by me in the strip pit behind my stand, couldn't stop him, looked 120-130...just caught a glimpse thru the shadows of his frame


----------



## Fireman324

Ooooooo the suspense..... I love it! Shoot straight!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm actually only about 15 feet up, pic is deceiving. I just learned that Jeremy bumped the buck on his way in to his stand. He took this morning off because he wasn't feeling that well. 

Also just learned that Jeremy's dad shot a buck AND a doe this morn!! So we're gonna go help him field dress and drag his double! Heard buck has huge body but small rack. Pics to come!!


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome!


----------



## young7.3

Might try using the tarsals from his buck on your next hunt....or some fresh urine


----------



## KSQ2

Those pits are gnarly! But there are some giants running around in them.


----------



## shaffer88

young7.3 said:


> Might try using the tarsals from his buck on your next hunt....or some fresh urine


And that doe if she was hot!


----------



## Griz34

"Huge body small rack". Sounds like one of those girls from my college days back in "no pride 95".


----------



## BigDeer

Griz34 said:


> "Huge body small rack". Sounds like one of those girls from my college days back in "no pride 95".


coughHawgNDawgcough


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jeremy swung by my tree and I got down to go help field dress and drag...love when venison hits the ground!!

First morning double! Making memories!


----------



## phibrybout

Making it happen!


----------



## dgblum

Nice!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jeremy and I teamed up tonight and we hung a double set!! His pops left us to bring his deer back home so it's just us now. I decided to leave my bow behind this evening and be cameraman for Jeremy. Least I could do for this awesome opportunity inviting me out to hunt together! 

We are in an awesome stand between two thick bedding areas, perfect. A stream completes the funnel and there are thick cedars interspersed all around us. It was SO thick walking I was like this is ideal for big buck travel. Then when we got up in the stand, about 20 feet, it opened up immaculately!! 

Taking some pics now...going to try to post them but service is very minimal, hope this post works


----------



## Slick16

sounds prime.. good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

This feels like Kansas!!


----------



## jdk81

That's beautiful strutter! Goodluck to the both of you!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> This feels like Kansas!!
> 
> View attachment 2079045


Welcome home


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Sounds like an awesome perch. Good luck.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Small buck just cruised thru! Got him on video!


----------



## texsc

Great thread!!! Good Luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Two does just came by! Feeling right! This is the property that Jeremy has a typical 11 pointer on trailcam that will go real close to 170!!


----------



## Fireman324

Sounds like you guys are in a good spot!


----------



## shaffer88

Come on booner


----------



## Arch

Get it


----------



## huntingnwfl

Ttt


----------



## Fireman324

You guys are killin us Strutt! Pitt post something c'mon man! Give us something!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Sorry haven't had a chance to update the thread...going out to dinner right now with Jeremy and his fiance Kyla. 

Quick update from tonight...service came and went like the weather, it was weird lol! We saw about 10 deer tonight, including a real nice buck at last light!! He was in the 130-140 class but it was too dark and probably not a shooter anyways. 

We just got to Josie's italian restaurant in Scammon, population: 100. But...the restaurant is freakin' jam packed!! We're sitting here waiting for a table and the place ain't small either lol! Smells like bangin garlic and deliciousness, I'm starving....and thirsty too!! :thumbs_up


----------



## ksgobbler

I haven't been to scammon in ages. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Pittstate23

So Scott's either the pickiest guy on earth or the nicest guy on earth and saving him for me. He just showed me a teaser of the buck from this morning and it was a legit bruiser. Not sure of the score, we just watched a quick glimpse before dinner. Gonna blow it up on the big screen shortly.


----------



## APAsuphan

Passing a legit 150" 8'pointer usually results in tag soup. I'd only do it if I knew for sure there was a 180+ on the farm.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

APAsuphan said:


> Passing a legit 150" 8'pointer usually results in tag soup. I'd only do it if I knew for sure there was a 180+ on the farm.


yeah, but did he actually have a shot at it? i agree though....It's crazy passing a buck like that. However, I just shot one that size yesterday morning! lol I couldn't pass him.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Pittstate23 said:


> So Scott's either the pickiest guy on earth or the nicest guy on earth and saving him for me. He just showed me a teaser of the buck from this morning and it was a legit bruiser. Not sure of the score, we just watched a quick glimpse before dinner. Gonna blow it up on the big screen shortly.


Sounds like you have a heck of a spot down there Pitt!! I've fished those pits down there on the KS side a ton and have always wanted to hunt in there.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Day 1 is in the books! Awesome day in the November deer woods. Lots of great encounters, properties, memories, and fun! Looking forward to tomorrow and the opportunities the north wind will bring us! We are going to split up and I'm going to go back to the strip pits prop I hunted this morn and Jeremy is going to hunt where we hunted this evening. 

I've been coming to KS for 5 Novembers now. I've yet to see a 170+. I cannot shoot, or even see, the booner that I seek if I settle for a 150 and am no longer in the woods waiting for my dream buck. 

Sacrifice, dedication, persistence, patience, determination...I WILL get my chance at a monster kansas whitetail sooner or later. It's just a matter of time until the Deer Gods smile upon me. 

I will be there, ready and waiting, when they do. 

See you in the morn!


----------



## clint6760

Good luck strutter! I'll be in Kansas Thursday-Sunday and can't hardly stand waiting. Hope you get a monster!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Fullstrutter said:


> Day 1 is in the books! Awesome day in the November deer woods. Lots of great encounters, properties, memories, and fun! Looking forward to tomorrow and the opportunities the north wind will bring us! We are going to split up and I'm going to go back to the strip pits prop I hunted this morn and Jeremy is going to hunt where we hunted this evening.
> 
> I've been coming to KS for 5 Novembers now. I've yet to see a 170+. I cannot shoot, or even see, the booner that I seek if I settle for a 150 and am no longer in the woods waiting for my dream buck.
> 
> Sacrifice, dedication, persistence, patience, determination...I WILL get my chance at a monster kansas whitetail sooner or later. It's just a matter of time until the Deer Gods smile upon me.
> 
> I will be there, ready and waiting, when they do.
> 
> See you in the morn!


Very true


----------



## NC Kansas

I have one to thing so say about this thread......

GO ICHABODS!


----------



## Txag02

Good luck strutter!


----------



## shaffer88

NC Kansas said:


> I have one to thing so say about this thread......
> 
> GO ICHABODS!


You got to be kiddin me! ESU alumn here! But what gives strutt no vid of this buck?


----------



## kspseshooter

170+ is a lot of bone. And no there's not one behind every tree in Kansas


----------



## Arch

Up up strut


----------



## IndianaPSE

Good luck this week Strut & Jer! I'll be following closely fer sure.

Looking forward to hooking up with all of you on the back side of this Live Hunt. As you all know, Strut and I are slammin' Ohio next Wed-Sat!!! Just returned home to Fort Wayne, 4am. Coffeed up, can't sleep. My WestQuest 2014 chapter is closed and I'll join-in on this fun later -- but rest assured, after WestQuest, my fingers are tired -- I'm gonna let The Master Storyteller do most of the driving.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Out in the KS woods and daylight is breaking! First shooting light just arrived in the last few minutes. In a new stand today in the strip pits...can see much better than the one yesterday morning! I'm within 100 yards of that stand so still in the strike zone. 

Re: video...we were so tired last night after only getting 3-4 hours of sleep thursday night that we instantly crashed after dinner. I didnt even think so look into the internet situation at the motel. Hoping there's wifi or something...we'll see tonight.


----------



## jonshaff

I'm just south of ya in oklahoma...good luck today.


----------



## jonshaff

Are u grunting or rattling?


----------



## Pittstate23

This morning was gorgeous, walking in on an old mining road with parallel strip pits on each side. The full moon lit the pits and I felt like I was on an airstrip with runway lights. Needless to say, no use for a flashlight. Accompanied with a slight north wind, there wasn't a peep made getting to the stand. Scott's sitting in my Cadillac of all stands (millennium m100u). Had two bucks grunting at first light but only one would show himself (130 inch, 2.5 year old 10 point). 


..... More grunting,


----------



## cwschwark

Get some, boys!


----------



## Fullstrutter

jonshaff said:


> Are u grunting or rattling?


It's Kansas during the rut...of course! rattling every hour and grunting intermittently as well


----------



## jonshaff

Fullstrutter said:


> It's Kansas during the rut...of course! rattling every hour and grunting intermittently as well


LoL silly me!

In for the live action updates. It's not too exciting in the gusty oklahoma woods lol


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck today boys!


----------



## Fullstrutter

jonshaff said:


> LoL silly me!
> 
> In for the live action updates. It's not too exciting in the gusty oklahoma woods lol


It's not to exciting in the windy KS woods either! I haven't seen any deer at all! In fact I hadn't even seen a single animal until 5 mins ago, a fox squirrel. Weather.com was calling for 16mph...feels more like 18-20 with 25mph+ gusts. 

I'm in a 13" diameter tree and I'm swayin n be-boppin big time. It seems like they're laid up for sure. Hopefully some mid-day movement from the still full-ish moon. The plan was to sit all day here but we'll see how the next few hours unfold.


----------



## MO/KShunter

FS. I'm very close to you. Was covered up all morning. 5 separate small bucks and a few does. 2 loner fawns. They were certainly moving for me.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Big buck just chased a doe in estrous past my stand!!! 10-11 pointer....high 140's, maybe 150 class!!! Decided to pass and video him instead of shoot!! He was grunting his ass off!!!!! That's how I first became aware of them! Then 2 mins later another buck, tall 120 class 8 pointer came thru on their trail nose to the ground grunting too!! Videoed both bucks!! A doe in heat just laid a trail by my stand!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Good luck, windy here in Iowa as well.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Strutter I think weather.com was way off. They were showing 19 mph in central Ks, but the winds this am had to be 30 or over. I climbed down at 9.


----------



## shaffer88

AintNoGriz said:


> Strutter I think weather.com was way off. They were showing 19 mph in central Ks, but the winds this am had to be 30 or over. I climbed down at 9.


Yep that's why he didn't they will move at some point!


----------



## Fullstrutter

After reviewing footage, he's a typical 11 pointer with a broken kicker off left G3, pretty short G4's, 4" brows, decent beams, and a short left G5, decent mass. Probably close to 140" 3.5 year old. They always look bigger when they're moving, and he also looks bigger on video vs the still frame:


----------



## dspell20

Good Luck Strut


----------



## alxb2003

Nice.


----------



## BigDeer

Just had a buck cruise by here in central mo, 11:45 am. Be ready FS!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a 110" basket 8 pointer cruise by! Tried uploading a pic but it just ain't working, service here is lousy. 

Mid day activity!


----------



## hoyttech13

Where at in is are you?


----------



## Dog

hoyttech13 said:


> Where at in is are you?


Drinking a little early today?


----------



## bsites9

Dog said:


> Drinking a little early today?


haha...


----------



## REDVANES

Good luck strut!


----------



## shaffer88

hoyttech13 said:


> Where at in is are you?


Read the first page or so he is moving around. If you don't start reading now by the end of the next two weeks this thread will rival almost any other thread post/ view numbers, so get caught up and subscribe it will get busy.


----------



## Pittstate23

Nice heavy horned buck just passed a couple pits over. I grunted and wheezed and he wouldn't so much as lift an ear. Walking fairly fast as if he was checking a scrape line until he hear Scott tickle the antlers. He crossed the road up ahead pointed towards Scott's stand!!!! No word from him yet.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I've been randomely rattling every hour or so. Nothing since the mid-day cruiser encounter so far. Great to hear there's another buck on his feet and it's not even prime time yet!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

It's time to stand up and grab yer bow, brotha. It's "cruise by" time!


----------



## cwschwark

If you tag out early, I'm free Monday if you want to drive a few miles south into NE OK and hunt my lease. Got some 150's running around and even a 170"!


----------



## Pittstate23

120-140 inch buck cruising the same trail as the previous buck. Stopped and thrashed a few scrapes and wouldn't come in to give me a better look.


----------



## Fireman324

Man! Live action!!!


----------



## Pittstate23

120-140 inch buck cruising the same trail as the previous buck. Stopped and thrashed a few scrapes and wouldn't come in to give me a better look.


----------



## Pittstate23

basket 6 point under me and some grunting going on a few pits over


----------



## Fireman324

Nice


----------



## Fullstrutter

Great encounter. It was that 110" high n tight 8 again. I heard a deer walking so I grunted, it's reall still and quiet in the woods now, the wind laid completely down. then I heard a snort wheeze back at me and I was like it's on, buck!! Got video cam. I grunt again. In he comes, right by at 15 yards. The video is excellent. Perfect light, steady, audio should be awesome. I'm going to try to upload some video tonight if we have internet in the motel room.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Sweet. I find the colder it gets the harder video becomes.


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome. Looking forward to it


----------



## Huntin Hard

Awesome!


----------



## dspell20

Thanks for all of the updates. Good luck Strutt and the rest of the Kansas Crew


----------



## conchobrady

cant wait to see the video good luck strutt


----------



## Fullstrutter

Uploading now! He's just a lil guy...but it was an awesome encounter at last light!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Last light encounter of the buck that I saw 3 different times today!! First right on the trail of the big boy and the doe. Then, he came back by around 11:30 I think it was. Finally, he came by yet again at last light. Let me know if the video works!








I'm going to upload the other videos now too!


----------



## rtruett1

Yep looks great! I am heading to Parsons Kansas in the morning for a week.


----------



## conchobrady

cool video strutt


----------



## gtsum2

Nice vid and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fireman324

Sweet video


----------



## ks_kiwi

Good video.
Those are the ones, when it starts getting cold....my finger gets super itchy :wink:


----------



## jamesbalog

nice video put a big one on the ground


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Last light encounter of the buck that I saw 3 different times today!! First right on the trail of the big boy and the doe. Then, he came back by around 11:30 I think it was. Finally, he came by yet again at last light. Let me know if the video works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to upload the other videos now too!


Good video give him 3 yrs!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Finished getting all setup up in my stand about 25 mins ago. First shooting light was in the last 10 mins. Good shooting light just arrived. Got a good wind for this stand today, SSW...in same stand as yesterday. Better wind today than it was yesterday. Got some evercalm painted up and down a tree about 30 yards away, perpendicular to the wind from me, so my scent stream and its have max separation. 

Jeremy is hunting for Hollywood today on the other property. The wind is superb for that stand as well today. Got a good feeling one of us is gonna see a giant today!! Already had deer around my stand before first light!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck guys this am, I'll be at work all day so keep me updated!!


----------



## alxb2003

Great video. So far nothing yotes.


----------



## Fullstrutter

How privelidged we are to experience this show every morning


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck today


----------



## hoyttech13

Too bad we couldn't plan it earlier strut, or you could have accompanied me back to Ohio,Lil......


----------



## hooiserarcher

Good luck strutter! Big boys are definitely on their feet. I seen over 17 different bucks chasing and cruising over the last 2 days. Ended up putting a decent 8 on the ground @ 12:30 yesterday. Midday has been the best in the last few days.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Enjoying the show.


----------



## Pittstate23

Just in case anybody wants to know who Hollywood is.


----------



## MWoody

Very nice video! Enjoying the updates and hoping you guys have success!!


----------



## cterbow

Nice deer if i had bucks like that around here i would be much more enthusiastic about hunting again but alas i moved to the deer ghetto!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Pittstate23 said:


> View attachment 2079973
> 
> 
> Just in case anybody wants to know who Hollywood is.




Thats a Brute right there!


----------



## cterbow

Fullstrutter said:


> Last light encounter of the buck that I saw 3 different times today!! First right on the trail of the big boy and the doe. Then, he came back by around 11:30 I think it was. Finally, he came by yet again at last light. Let me know if the video works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to upload the other videos now too!


That deer you so graciously passed on is much bigger than any other buck i have on camera here. Seriously would be awesome to hunt some ground again where you had even the opportunity to see a big buck.


----------



## Pittstate23

Fireman324 said:


> Thats a Brute right there!


Thanks Travis. I drooled over his potential as a 3.5 135 inch, chased him last year as a 4.5 year old 150 inch 10, and hoping I can end the story as a 5.5 year old that I'm guessing to be 165-170. Any scoring experts wanna give me their guess on him ? Here's another pic with his head up


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I think your about right in your estimation in Hollywood. He would be net booner if his tines were a little longer.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just rattled in a new 8! Only 120 or so but it was great to see. He came in about 5-6 mins after my rattling sequence. He thrashed a tree which is what got my attention!


----------



## Fireman324

Wow! Great story with him J. Scott is the scoring expert fo sho! Hope u nail him. I had a similar experience and missed my shot  I almost text you when l found out Scott was huntin with you bc I was so excited for u guys. Knew it would be a good time! Wish he would stay in Ks as it feels like he is in my back yard but I'm sure he will have a blast and that's what counts. Good luck on your guys journeys down the flusterating road of this Monster Buck Bowhunt!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yet ANOTHER new 8 just cruised thru from the south! The other buck 10 mins ago came from the east! I'm on my toes!!


----------



## Pittstate23

130 inch 8 slipped through the cedars behind me. Held my 30 yard pin on his near side lung as he quartered away slightly. When I realized I didn't want him I grabbed the camera but don't expect much. The footage is going to be marginal at best due to sun light and thick habitat. Right after that had a little 4 point come point blank at 20 yards! They're getting after it this morning!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Pittstate23 said:


> Thanks Travis. I drooled over his potential as a 3.5 135 inch, chased him last year as a 4.5 year old 150 inch 10, and hoping I can end the story as a 5.5 year old that I'm guessing to be 165-170. Any scoring experts wanna give me their guess on him ? Here's another pic with his head up
> View attachment 2079987


140-145 ish?


----------



## IndianaPSE

What was your guess, jer?


----------



## Dwiley

I like theses updates. Makes me wish I was in Kansas now, 5 more days.


----------



## Pittstate23

I was guessing upwards of 165, 8 inch brows, 10 inch bladed 2's and 3's, 7-8 inch 4's, a 4-5 inch 5, long swooping beams, a spread well outside of his ears, and pretty good mass. I might just be overexcited because of the history I have with him but I'm having a hard time only seeing 140 inches.


----------



## arlow

Pittstate23 said:


> Thanks Travis. I drooled over his potential as a 3.5 135 inch, chased him last year as a 4.5 year old 150 inch 10, and hoping I can end the story as a 5.5 year old that I'm guessing to be 165-170. Any scoring experts wanna give me their guess on him ? Here's another pic with his head up
> View attachment 2079987


I see 175+, more if he was not done growing in that pic.


----------



## Pittstate23

Just to add to the storyline. Exactly 1 year ago today I killed a buck out of the same tree I'm in now and my brother in law killed one in a tree no more than 50 yards from where Scott's sitting.


----------



## mdnabors

^^^ I like today's odds! :wink:


----------



## ultratectj

Good luck fellas. 

He's 165+ for sure. Hopefully you can tape him out and know for sure.


----------



## Pittstate23

Hot doe and a 2.5 year old 8 dogging her!








Terrible pic of my video cam lcd , but you get the point.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Looks WAY bigger in this photo agree pushing 60


----------



## BigDeer

150s easy


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow, I saw a doe about 20 mins ago walking the ridge two pits over to the west can't believe I saw her. I have like 1 opening about 3 deer wide lol. Pure luck coincidence I looked there at that time. Never heard a thing, that's about 50-60 yards away. Nothing behind her, I grunted and tickled the tines and nada. 

Then about 5 mins ago Mr 8, who I posted the video of, came thru. So that's 3 different 110-120 8 pointers so far this morning. 

Come on Mr Boone!


----------



## IndianaPSE

11am. Perfectomundo time for a strolling beast to meet a WTS up close and personal.


----------



## shaffer88

IndianaPSE said:


> 140-145 ish?


you high, kel? you may of forgot to add his width! lol


----------



## IndianaPSE

shaffer88 said:


> you high, kel? you may of forgot to add his width! lol


Yea I think the photo I first saw hides a lot. Deceiving. Plus velvet. 2nd photo 160 yup.

Who knows, my brain may be still in Illinois ha


----------



## Fullstrutter

Grinding thru the mid morning lull....come on mid day activity!! 

An hour until the 1pm games kickoff...any sports bettors got any action on today's games? What do you guys think of Jax/Dallas, ATL/Tampa, KC/Buffalo, and Pitt/Jets? My games of interest, see what y'all think!


----------



## conchobrady

I'll take dallas, atl, kc, and Pitt in the games


----------



## Fullstrutter

I should add spreads...Jax +7.5 At home vs Dallas, ATL -2.5 in Tampa bay, KC +1 in Buffalo, and Pitt -4.5 at the Jets!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> I should add spreads...Jax +7.5 At home vs Dallas, ATL -2.5 in Tampa bay, KC +1 in Buffalo, and Pitt -4.5 at the Jets!


if I was actually betting I would not want any of these. dallas in London! man west coast has hard enough time going to east cost 1pm game time, let alone in London! the other spreads suck. but if picking straight up wins dal, atl, kc, pitt.


----------



## arlow

shaffer88 said:


> if I was actually betting I would not want any of these. dallas in London! man west coast has hard enough time going to east cost 1pm game time, let alone in London! the other spreads suck. but if picking straight up wins dal, atl, kc, pitt.


Yup! Dallas should handle Jax easily, Jets plain suck, watkins and running backs banged up for Buffalo so take KC. Atl and Tampa I would not touch.


----------



## flopduster

Great thread as always strut, I may try a thread for my Missouri hunt next week but am not sure if I will have reception. Good luck


----------



## zap

Monster Buck +21 vs Fullstrutter......:laugh:


----------



## IndianaPSE

A little eye candy to brighten your afternoon lull, Strut. I'm reloaded and waiting patiently for the Ohio leg:


----------



## Fireman324

That's awesome IPSE!


----------



## Fullstrutter

It is WARM! Showing 68 degrees right now...yuck! It's also windy. This is a recipe for a long slow day with little or no movement. Staying vigilant...maybe in the last half hour something will come by. 

In the meantime...been gamecasting NFL all afternoon, GO CHIEFS!!!! Have been juicers up thanks to my new Anker 15,000 mAh powerpack. This thing rocks. It's charged my phone 3 times so far today and still had 54% battery remaining! It's second gen technology and is 20% more efficient then the 12,000 mAh anker I had for my hunt last year. It also recharges itself in less than half the time of the old one due to a new charging apparatus. 

If I see hide or hair before dark, it'll be a bonus. I'm just soaking in this beautiful day from up in a rut stand. The deer may not like it but it sure feels great. There is much to be thankful for!


----------



## Fullstrutter

zap said:


> Monster Buck +21 vs Fullstrutter......:laugh:


Haha...yea right! I'm definitely the underdog in that matchup, not him!


----------



## Fullstrutter

flopduster said:


> Great thread as always strut, I may try a thread for my Missouri hunt next week but am not sure if I will have reception. Good luck


Service is definitely the key card to live hunt threads! My postability factor has been hindered this year so far due to the slimmer service vs my other threads. I took the full service on our farms when I hunt with Jimmy for granted! I believe the service on the Ohio farm is pretty decent tho so the back end of the trip may be more interactive. 

The biggest drawback, even though I can usually post, is that I can't upload pictures for the most part. The ones I do get into the thread takes up to 10 minutes to attach and often time out, sapping battery during the whole process, often futilely when they don't even complete the process.


----------



## Roo223

Good luck rut I'm pulling for you. It'd be nice to kill a big Kansas stud and Ohio stud in just a few days apart.


----------



## outdrsman11

Had some good action between 215-230. Few different mature bucks dogging does all over. First rut activity I've seen so far! Keep at em. He'll show.


----------



## BowmanFLOK

Thanks for putting this thread together for all of us lurkers to enjoy. I am going to attempt my own version next week in Western Oklahoma. I have a new Ankar 15,000 on order that should be here before my departure. What other tools other than service do you find essential for a good thread. My plan is to take the laptop, good still camera, I phone, and the charger along for the ride. The laptop will be for uploading the trail cam photos upon arrival and the still shots of my sits. I am hoping that starting my own thread will make me be patient and hold out for a good buck or 2. Thanks OKL!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Good luck boys!! I'll be following along! Resting up from west quest!


----------



## Fireman324

Crunch time people! Come on boys!!!


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Subscribed. No telling how many deer I missed seeing catching up on this post while in the stand. lol


----------



## Fireman324

U have no idea how many times l have that run through my pea brain.....


----------



## mdnabors

Gonna be a tough week at work knowing I leave Friday for SE KS! Watching this thread is NOT helpin me!!! Lol

Fireman, think you hunt somewhat close to me in 12 or 14 don't ya?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Fullstrutter said:


> It is WARM! Showing 68 degrees right now...yuck! It's also windy. This is a recipe for a long slow day with little or no movement. Staying vigilant...maybe in the last half hour something will come by.
> 
> In the meantime...been gamecasting NFL all afternoon, GO CHIEFS!!!! Have been juicers up thanks to my new Anker 15,000 mAh powerpack. This thing rocks. It's charged my phone 3 times so far today and still had 54% battery remaining! It's second gen technology and is 20% more efficient then the 12,000 mAh anker I had for my hunt last year. It also recharges itself in less than half the time of the old one due to a new charging apparatus.
> 
> If I see hide or hair before dark, it'll be a bonus. I'm just soaking in this beautiful day from up in a rut stand. The deer may not like it but it sure feels great. There is much to be thankful for!


I have that exact same power pack. It is awesome!


----------



## Fireman324

I live in Independence... Still a touch early from what l see weather u want to believe it or not.......


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> I live in Independence... Still a touch early from what l see weather u want to believe it or not.......


Agreed! But this weekend chance of snow and 17 degrees should be slammin


----------



## shaffer88

mdnabors said:


> Gonna be a tough week at work knowing I leave Friday for SE KS! Watching this thread is NOT helpin me!!! Lol
> 
> Fireman, think you hunt somewhat close to me in 12 or 14 don't ya?


If he don't I hunt 12 and 14, where you headed


----------



## mdnabors

shaffer88 said:


> If he don't I hunt 12 and 14, where you headed


Howard/Severy area. Be there for a week 15-22nd. Should hit it perfect. Weather looks awesome so far.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Slow day followed by a slow evening...I didn't see a single deer from 9am to 5:30pm when I got down! 8.5 hours of nothing but glorious weather in a Kansas deer stand. I loved every second of it. 

Tomorrow will be more of the same, and actually even warmer and windier unfortunately. We aren't expecting much, but it's our 4th day on our 5 day hunt. We will be out there, hoping a big boy slips up and makes a mistake! To be anywhere else, would be against who we are. 

This is the time of the year that we all live for!! Tuesday, our last full hunt day, is looking PRIME. Cold, not all that windy, and we are making a move up to NE KS tmrw evening. We are going to go out with a bang!!

Strutter out


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good luck Strutter! I'll be following!!


----------



## hunter97

Will your standards of how big the buck has to be drop for the last day?


----------



## Fullstrutter

hunter97 said:


> Will your standards of how big the buck has to be drop for the last day?


Absolutely not! 160" or bust! I don't mind tag soup. I will get my booner! This is the mindset it takes.


----------



## hunter97

I like it! Lol. Good luck!


----------



## hoyttech13

Hang in there strut, I have the same mind set, unfortunately I'm halfway back home to ky, with my Ohio hunt in the near future. My Kansas hunt was a bust, but like you I passed some good deer. I might be back late season.... Good luck my friend. Hopefully we will both tag or in Ohio.... My last boomer came from Ohio.. 187+ 17 pt..... They are there and you will be hitting Ohio perfect..... Huge cold front moving in weds....


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Wake up Strutter! Time to lock and load.


----------



## young7.3

Well it's back to work for me. FullStrutter, good luck my friend. I hope you get a shot at your booner soon! You definitely have the mental part of trophy hunting down; always expect a giant to show up at any moment.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dawn is breaking over the southern Kansas landscape. It is especially gorgeous this morning!


----------



## shaffer88

You stay in Pitt or head north last night ?


----------



## BigDeer

Saw a bunch of deer including one bruiser driving into work this morning. Central Mo. Deer are moving.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Get'em Scott!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obeRON

have you posted the video of the encounter with the big 8 on the first day?


----------



## Fullstrutter

obeRON said:


> have you posted the video of the encounter with the big 8 on the first day?


No not yet. I need to edit it because I forgot to stop recording when I thought he was going to come up in front of me and I thought I might of needed to shoot him lol. The clip of relevance is only about 10 seconds long but the whole clip is over 2 minutes before I realized it was still recording. I closed the viewfinder but forgot to push the record button to quit recording. 

Anyways haven't gotten around to it, we've been going out for dinner and beers every night and coming home and crashing, tired. We are heading north this evening and I'll try to work on it. I'll also work on uploading the clip of the 140ish 11 point, which I also need to edit which is why I haven't posted it yet either. 

We are hunting the strip pits again today, another all day sit. It's going to be a warm, WINDY, grueling one. Hoping to see something this morn before the wind gets gnarly.


----------



## Tweet46

Go Get 'em!


----------



## okiehunt

Why are you making the move up north with the weather forecast for tomorrow i would think the pits would be jumping tomorrow. Just wondering awesome thread by the way I dont post much but have followed every year.


----------



## cwschwark

This morning is definitely a pretty morning! I just hiked about 2 miles into my stand. Had to bring the ol' Stone Glacier Sky7400 just incase I shoot one lol. Not packing a whole deer out by dragging it or making multiple trips. Gotta climb over the dam on the way in and out and that's pretty rough, prefer not to do it more than necessary lol. 







Good luck today Strutt!! I'll be in the tree all day too.


----------



## Hower08

Strut what kind of stands are you using for all day sits. My back can't take more than about 4 hours or so


----------



## Fullstrutter

Great pic brotha! That sounds like an epic hike in to what is probably a badass stand! Details on the setup/prop?

Okie...making the move for multiple reasons, including a killer prop up north for the wind we will have. Plus, we have hunted this pit property pretty hard. Should probably give it a rest. Plus I fly out ay 6:30am Wednesday morning into Columbus Ohio so we want to be up there for that. 


Just had a little inch worm on my mossy oak treestand fleece pants! 










Ok yea, it's pretty slow this morning lol


----------



## Arch

Seen two basket racks but 730 nothing after that


----------



## Fireman324

Good call it sounds like!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Strut! 

It's killin' me knowing that in two days we'll be slammin' Ohio but for the next 48 I gotta work. 

Work? Work? Ugh.


----------



## cwschwark

Well I have my lease over by Tulsa but I work/live in NW OK right now. Can only make it over to my lease every other weekend when I'm off. Wanted somewhere to hunt on public land on my other days off. Decided to pick up a cheap Ameristep 16' ladder stand(50lbs lol), strapped it to my pack last Thursday and packed it in here and set it up. I've got it in a little travel corridor between two food plots and I believe there's bedding just east of me. Looks like a little funnel from bedding to food. I've seen two 140-150" bucks in this area last year when I was coyote hunting.
So far I've only hunted this stand once, plus today. Saw a little spike buck Thursday out here. There's rubs/scrapes and licking branches all over these woods and thousands of tracks in the little wheat plots. Here's a few pics!


----------



## cwschwark

If I could actually get them to upload! Strutt PM me your number, we should talk about next year's live hunt plans. Would you be interested in a DIY moose hunt in AK? I know where some big bullwinkles are!


----------



## okiehunt

Good reasons was just curious. Good luck man i hope you lay down a good one.


----------



## cwschwark




----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright brothers of the stick and string...we are on the move!! We made an executive decision to pull out of the pits and hit the road! Heading to the KS north country. Few reasons we decided to make the jump. 

A) we'll be spending the windiest part of the day in the truck 
B) we won't have to drive after dark 
C) we won't have to endure the windy beating all day 
D) it's about 6mph less windy in NE KS right now vs where we were and 
E) we've hunted the prop hard and have some virgin ground up north that it's just begging to be hunted!! 

Really excited for tonights sit...wait til you see the pics of this place. I should have good cell service as it is somewhat near one of the farms I hunt with Jimmy. It is named the factory, under Jeremy's property descriptions on page 1 of the thread...refer back to it real quick!


----------



## Arch

Nice


----------



## affe22

Hard to blame you for moving early with the wind and the temp like they are. This way you won't have the drive the night before which, even when short, has a way of making you tired. Tomorrow should be great.


----------



## IndianaPSE

That's what I'm talkin' about -- run and gun!


----------



## Tweet46

Sounds like you have a great plan!


----------



## Fireman324

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## therarebear

Been lurking and joined to follow this more closely. Great thread and I bet the move makes a big difference


----------



## cwschwark

Hot out today. Why couldn't my day off be tomorrow! Oh well, cold front should be great for this weekend!


----------



## bsites9

therarebear said:


> Been lurking and joined to follow this more closely. Great thread and I bet the move makes a big difference


Go back a few years and read Fullstrutters previous LIVE threads. They are quite awesome.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Glad my thread is bringing lurkers out of the woodwork! :lol: Glad you joined brotha, happy to have you along. 

I got setup in my the NE KS property stand of Jeremy's about 45 mins ago. Man alive is it hot out!! I'm just wearing my thinnest base layer on top and thin base layer and camo pants on bottom and still really hot. Almost sweating just sitting here on stand, although it is right in the sun with no shade. 

This property is wicked prime time!! Beautiful walking in. The stand is in some thick cover, sitting over two converging paths thru the woods up on this ridge. 

Going to upload some pics from walking in and up in the stand shortly! 4G LTE service 4 bars up here, score!!


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome! To bad you didn't have that service yesterday when l got you hooked up with NFL Sunday Ticket....


----------



## cwschwark

Damn right it's hot! I haven't seen anything so far, except 1 squirrel!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Walking in

















Winding up the ridge









Up in the stand, in a big cedar!



















I love bowhunting Kansas!!


----------



## cterbow

Envious again. Looks beautiful wishing I could be there for the ride


----------



## Arch

How's the wind?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Arch said:


> How's the wind?


blowing 35 here in central KS.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Arch said:


> How's the wind?


Surprisingly not bad at all!! Pretty minimal actually, I'd say about 8-12mph with an occasional 16mph gust. Very huntable, if it wasn't so warm it'd be cash money.

I've got a flock of turkeys working their way up the ridge towards me, they have been for the last hour. I passed them walking in. They're justtt out of view, inside 60 yards for sure...loud as all heck making a freakin racket! I got a turkey tag...might be snipey snipe time if they mosey in to the death zone!


----------



## cwschwark

Well crap I just got called in to work tonight. Not supposed to be there till 8 but it's gonna be an all-nighter and then some. Debating on climbing down and catching a nap before or stick it out and hope the cold front gets here before dark and they start moving lol. Only downside is if I shoot something, I'll have to bust ass to get it broke down and outta here before work haha.


----------



## Arch

They moVing in wind


----------



## cwschwark

Spoke too soon. Wind just shifted out of the north! Considerably cooler wind, maybe a sign to stick it out till dark.


----------



## outdrsman11

Man i love hunting out of big cedars! I wish I had some on my property.


----------



## nyhunt79

Looks like an awesome spot, good luck


----------



## Timber Hawk

love your thread, good luck Fullstrut!


----------



## hunter97

Shoot one for thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## shaffer88

I'll be with you till dark Pitt and strutt, got the perfect direction of wind for one of my better stands too bad it's about 15-20mph mor than I like


----------



## Fullstrutter

The cloud cover has moved in and the wind has laid down to less than 10mph. Feels great. Going to rattle here in the next 15 mins.



















Got about 50 mins or so til last light


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Hey strutted got to love those cedar stands! Shot my buck Saturday morning out of my cedar stand.


----------



## muledhunter

Making me jealous. Can't wait for our season to open up...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg the north front JUST hit me!! I could hear it coming like a damn freight train for almost a whole minute before it got here!! Wow!!! I've never experienced anything like that ever before! Wind completely switched opposite directions and the temperature dropped what feels like 10 degrees in less than 60 seconds! That was crazy cool!!


----------



## basspro05

Welcome to KS! 70 one day 30 the next!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Kansas sunset!

View attachment 2081353


----------



## cwschwark

Haha same thing happened to me. I had to get down, wind got crazy! Thinking I may move that stand a bit next time I go out. Next weekend will be on my lease though so can't wait for that. Good luck tonight bud!


----------



## orarcher

Keep after it Strutt !! Good luck !!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Guessing an uneventful ending to tonight's hunt.... Due to lack of activity on AT


----------



## shaffer88

Really the last post was almost 1 hour ago? Must of been really slow strutt! And Pitt


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hmm...looks like my sunset pic didn't upload right or something, strange. Here it is: 









The night actually ended somewhat eventfully...saw two does at last light! You know it was slow when you're excited about doe sightings haha. The one big doe was a tank...at least 140lbs dressed. I really wanted to shoot her lol! 

We have an AWESOME plan for tmrw. The weather tmrw is going to test our mettle as trophy hunters. Calling for 26 degrees and 20 mph wind at first light :mg:!!!! 

We are planning on spitting in the teeth of the cold front and seeing it thru from up in a KS rut stand! We're both going to pull all day sits!! :der: 

We are going to two separate properties about 2 miles away from each other. The property Jeremy is going to, a 185 was killed by the landowner who sporadically rifle hunts. The property I'm going to, the B&C class 9 point that Jeremy mentioned in his initial post on page 1 was killed by the landowners friend under Jeremy's guidance.

Hopefully it is going to be a great day in the November deer woods. We will be there to see! Both hunting funnels on a prime day during the midwest rut...November 11th! Will be bringing you all along on our final hunt day in KS!! Nothing like a buzzer beater to bring the crowd to it's feet!!!


----------



## Griz34

I'll be doing an all day sit tomorrow too. It will be 6 degrees here in South Dakota at first light with 20 MPH winds. I'm so glad I have a heater body suit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys....

Joe


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good luck guys! Thanks for taking us along


----------



## muledhunter

The biggest deer I've seen are alway on the 11th or 12th. Never before and rarely after. Good luck strut. Make your way up to washington sometime for some extremely underrated WHITETAILS


----------



## Fullstrutter

muledhunter said:


> The biggest deer I've seen are alway on the 11th or 12th. Never before and rarely after. Good luck strut. Make your way up to washington sometime for some extremely underrated WHITETAILS


Would that be midwest whitetail hunting you're referencing?


----------



## muledhunter

No eastern wa. But from what I've read we are on a similar rut pattern.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Who else is putting in an all day sit tmrw during this polar plunge!?


----------



## Deadmoney0402

I'll be sitting all day tomorrow. Have plenty of jerky and seeds in my pack.


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Hunting Central Missouri


----------



## Maddog10

Look forward to this thread every year, Strut. I've been a devoted follower since joining AT in 2010, and you never disappoint. It's the thread of the year, every year. As always, I wish you nothing but the best from my stand in the white oaks of Western KY. Not many better places in the country than here to hunt for big whitetails, but you just may be in one of them... Also I'm an avid small scale sports bettor, so be sure to keep us posted on your picks for the week. Hope you were on the Eagles tonight. I hit it for two units at -7. 

I know this gets addressed every year, but could you elaborate on your setup regarding camera and mount? My wife and I found out a few months ago that we are expecting our first child smile so we will soon be looking for a camcorder to film all those warm and fuzzy parenting moments. Unbeknown to my wife, I have also devised a plan to use the said camera to record all the moments that I so dearly enjoy in a tree stand. Would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions regarding setup. Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## jdslyr

Fullstrutter said:


> Who else is putting in an all day sit tmrw during this polar plunge!?


I will be on MO public. packed up and ready roll!


----------



## Arch

Good luck strut! May your arrow fly true! I'll be braving the cold with ya


----------



## kda082

Hunting in Osage county. Can't say I'm too excited. Wind seems to be blowing pretty strong still and just noticed a small amount of snow on the truck. Good luck guys.


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck Strutt. Today will test YA hang tough, shoot straight, and have fun! Good luck to Pitt as well. Thanks for providing a place for Strutt to bring us along this journey!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Morning boys!! We're on the road heading north from the KC area up to around the Atchison area! Little under an hour ride and we're most of the way there. It's chilly out!! If this don't get deer on their feet nothing will! Got a great feeling about today. It's going to be a serious gear test and I also have my text pack with the see thru window! So I'll be able to text/post from the comfort of within my hand warmer muff! Looking forward to seeing how my gear fares. This is going to be a badass day in the midwest rut!!


----------



## Matt G

I am going to be useless today too. ..


----------



## arlow




----------



## IndianaPSE

Hangin' close to this thread today, boyz!


----------



## Featherbuster

good luck today been watchin all the live threads and they have been fun to track.


----------



## jdk81

Goodluck today guys. Wish I was able to be out in this cold!


----------



## Roo223

Good luck strut


----------



## Ned250

One of the things I take away from Strut's threads is the quiet days. Even in big buck paradise, there are days when they just aren't moving your way. It's a great reminder when I'm in the woods and things aren't going how I'd hoped/expected.

Go get'm today!!


----------



## bulldogbish

Haven't been on AT in a while and remembered this thread should be started up....caught up on all pages. Good reading so far! Nice job Strutt and good luck with sticking a pig!


----------



## forkhornhunts

Today is the day.... getting a coffee and waiting patiently.


----------



## cwschwark

Good luck brother!!


----------



## alxb2003

Tennessee is tropical today .dead wind and High of 70. One lone old doe. Don't know what to think about the old girl out alone . If he was there he sure was hidden good.


----------



## Fullstrutter

^^^ Good point Ned. Been on stand on a great property, both of us, with cold weather (albeit pretty windy) and no deer yet. Even in the promised land...hunting is still hunting! And it can be tough. Especially in brutal conditions!! It is rough out here this morning with the 19mph wind. Just want to see a deer! Waiting patiently...


----------



## IndianaPSE

Making 2 batches of fresh jerky for Ohio and the 4 cold days ahead -- a little protein on stand, baby!


----------



## Fireman324

Man Strutt they are supposedly moving down here. Buddy of mine who doesn't get excited unless good reason called me all wound up this morning about a good one he seen nose down and only one care in the world! Said he seen deer all over on their feet.... Good luck buddy!


----------



## Arch

Deer all over in Geary county ks


----------



## BigDeer

sounds like you're in thick stuff, something will come by.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Arch said:


> Deer all over in Geary county ks


man not what I wanted to hear! chose to work today cause of the winds


----------



## hunterhewi

Same here i chose not to go out....


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck drove around for an hour or so this am with the kids and nothing was up and around. It's wierd im only 20 min south of fireman. But one hot doe gets me up no matter the weather


----------



## Fullstrutter

Well, neither of us has seen a deer yet. Very windy, can't catch a break. My gear is holding up well but I'm still cold, it's BITTER out here.


----------



## JF88

Windy and cold days during the rut by me in WI usually mean mid day movement. Saw 2 different 8ptrs cruising between 11 and noon yesterday in WI. Ended up getting a 8pt at last light while some crazy chasing. You just never know when its going to happen during the rut.

These thirsty bucks can only stay cooped up so long before their hormones get them on the move.[emoji7]


----------



## APAsuphan

Strut you need a HBS


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Good luck drove around for an hour or so this am with the kids and nothing was up and around. It's wierd im only 20 min south of fireman. But one hot doe gets me up no matter the weather


That guy seen all the action over by Liberty, Ks. Which is about 5 miles north of Coffeyville.


----------



## hooiserarcher

APAsuphan said:


> Strut you need a HBS


X's 1,000 HBS = cold is a thing of the past.


----------



## Fullstrutter

My beef jerky is frozen, grrrr. Need to thaw it out inside my textpack underneath the jumbo sized hand warmer. Microwave bell should chime in about 5 mins when it's ready.


----------



## hunterhewi

Haha cmon you florida sissy!!!  this weather rocks!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Almost noon and still in the 20's. It was showing 21 degrees here this morn.


----------



## Fullstrutter

hunterhewi said:


> Haha cmon you florida sissy!!!  this weather rocks!!


Lol...coming from the sissy that decided it was too cold to go out this morn! :wink:


----------



## Arch

Buck before day lite took a doe bout 730 then had a spike sniff her where she lay they were movin around me! If you around Geary county pm me I'd like to meet up! Sorry strut from imposing on your thread


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol...coming from the sissy that decided it was too cold to go out this morn! :wink:


Wind keeping them down Strut? Good luck out there! I think right at dark that wind should calm down a bit.


----------



## hunterhewi

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol...coming from the sissy that decided it was too cold to go out this morn! :wink:


Nope not too cold at all just too windy! The spots i hunt here in central ks dont have many trees to block wind or for deer to get out of lol


----------



## Arch

Lol I barley could pull my bow back lol the wind was hitting me in the face but it's rut got to im tagged out now time for wife to kill lol


----------



## BradleyP

Biggest buck I've ever taken in KS was taken on a cold windy day like this on the 14th of November. Don't let the wind and cold get you down!


----------



## b2sandshee

Braved the winds lastnight and it paid off. Im tagged out. 

Goodluck Strut, don't let the cold/wind slow ya down!


----------



## Fullstrutter

BradleyP said:


> Biggest buck I've ever taken in KS was taken on a cold windy day like this on the 14th of November. Don't let the wind and cold get you down!


Nice! Details of hunt, buck size, and got a pic??


----------



## Fullstrutter

b2sandshee said:


> Braved the winds lastnight and it paid off. Im tagged out.
> 
> Goodluck Strut, don't let the cold/wind slow ya down!


Awesome! Did you make a thread?...link? If not, details/pics?


----------



## hunterhewi

You seeing anything fullstrutter!? Im ready to get out tomorrow!


----------



## mccoppinb

In.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jeremy saw a lone doe milling around at 12:06. nothing before or since for either of us.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fullstrutter said:


> Jeremy saw a lone doe milling around at 12:06. nothing before or since for either of us.


luck of the draw for weather, as soon as this wind goes down its going to break loose.


----------



## hunterhewi

Hope your right goosekiller


----------



## orarcher

Shoot straight guys its bound to happen soon !!


----------



## cwschwark

The wind has definitely calmed a bit so far here in NW OK. Should be a matter of time before that booner comes strolling by, Strutt!


----------



## jdk81

I figure they'll be on their feet at the EXACT moment the wind lies down for ya Strut.


----------



## goathillinpa

Tagged


----------



## ks_kiwi

You people....
Darn it. Ok, I'm gonna get all dressed up like the michelin man and slip down the back in spite of my better judgement saying "hot chocolate, good book, movies".


----------



## hunterhewi

Haha Wayne i wana go out so bad tonight but mama went shoppin with for the kids and im watchin our little boy!


----------



## cwschwark

Not sure if I'd rather be deer hunting or sleeping right now...going on 36 hours awake. 4am yesterday morning was up to hunt, sat in a stand till 4pm then went to work, been working since...probably be working till late tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> That guy seen all the action over by Liberty, Ks. Which is about 5 miles north of Coffeyville.


Drive by Havana notate and tyro, just goes to show what a few miles can do


----------



## BigDeer

15mph winds around 5pm for Atchison. Deer ought to be moving.


----------



## young7.3

We are just now getting the cold front in Louisville Kentucky. Supposed to drop to the 30s by tomorrow.


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> 15mph winds around 5pm for Atchison. Deer ought to be moving.


I don't know if it was the winds that caused us to see nothing so far today or what


----------



## zap

I hope that the next three hours are good to you fellas!


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> I don't know if it was the winds that caused us to see nothing so far today or what


Hopefully it will pick up. Hang in there, getting to the golden time.


----------



## BigDeer

Watching the Crush Cam and hitting refresh on this thread. Deer are moving to the feeder on this cam for what it's worth. Getting zero work done as well lol.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

BigDeer said:


> Watching the Crush Cam and hitting refresh on this thread. Deer are moving to the feeder on this cam for what it's worth. Getting zero work done as well lol.


same here lol


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fullstrutter said:


> I don't know if it was the winds that caused us to see nothing so far today or what


it was that exact reason I chose to work today and not hunt. think they are supposed to die down though around dark


----------



## hunterhewi

Exactly why i didnt go out today. Everytime i hunt any of my spots when uts windy there is absolutely no movement


----------



## Campbesh

I hope strut smokes one at last light and lays the smack down to the retrospect! Hang in there. Keep that positivity flowing. I'd rather be in the woods than work any day.


----------



## JGB OH

Prime Time for a walk off homer.


----------



## hunterhewi

Hope one will mess up for ya tonight strut!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Last min heroics FTW!!! C'mon!


----------



## Drahtfowler

I think Strutter needs more vacation! 10 days in Kansas and 10 days in Ohio!


----------



## nyhunt79

Drahtfowler said:


> I think Strutter needs more vacation! 10 days in Kansas and 10 days in Ohio!


I'm alright with it!


----------



## BigDeer

Golden hour...updates!


----------



## kspseshooter

Those strip pits would've perfect for a windy day like today


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Morning boys!! We're on the road heading north from the KC area up to around the Atchison area! Little under an hour ride and we're most of the way there. It's chilly out!! If this don't get deer on their feet nothing will! Got a great feeling about today. It's going to be a serious gear test and *I also have my text pack with the see thru window!* So I'll be able to text/post from the comfort of within my hand warmer muff! Looking forward to seeing how my gear fares. This is going to be a badass day in the midwest rut!!


Hey strutt, who makes the text pack you are referring to? I remember seeing one of this last year in some thread but I can't find it and can't remember the name.


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> Hey strutt, who makes the text pack you are referring to? I remember seeing one of this last year in some thread but I can't find it and can't remember the name.


I think the company may be called hotshot, as that's what it says on it, but not sure and cant remember. It's called the textpac. 

Nothing so far on stand, all day long. Crazy. Wind burned. Cold. The wind has been relentless all day. I did draw my bow a few times no problem, also flung a fieldpoint tipped arrow at a fat fox squirrel and missed him to the right by less than an inch. I thought I grazed him by how close the arrow was but he scooted away unharmed and no hair on the ground when I grabbed the arrow.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I think the company may be called hotshot, as that's what it says on it, but not sure and cant remember. It's called the textpac.
> 
> Nothing so far on stand, all day long. Crazy. Wind burned. Cold. The wind has been relentless all day. I did draw my bow a few times no problem, also flung a fieldpoint tipped arrow at a fat fox squirrel and missed him to the right by less than an inch. I thought I grazed him by how close the arrow was but he scooted away unharmed and no hair on the ground when I grabbed the arrow.


Awesome. I found it and I'm definitely gonna be investing in one of those! How do you pack all your gear in? (Video camera, camera arm, hunting accessories, etc.)


----------



## Fireman324

You have to be a complete bow huntn junkie to find something like that! I love it! Haha. Come on boys. Tell us how the evening ended...


----------



## JWilson90

Fullstrutter said:


> I don't know if it was the winds that caused us to see nothing so far today or what


I sat from 11-Dark and only saw 2 does. Very windy too. I think it definitely hindered movement


----------



## buckeyboy

quiver sniffers, hard at work


----------



## Fullstrutter

Well the sun has set on the Kansas chapter of my Midwest bowhunt!! Really tough day today with zero deer sightings, bitter cold, and harsh wind. Jeremy only saw one lone doe. The wind must have screwed us...tough beat. 

The Southwest Ohio chapter starts tmrw! My flight out of KC leave at 6:35, and I land in Columbus at 10:55. Kelly will pick me up from the airport and we will head right to the farm! The goal is to be in a tree by 2pm!! 

This trip has already been absolutely fantastic. Jeremy has been an awesome host. We have spent many hours througout our hunt together talking about all of life's splendors. Badass hunting buddies are hard to come across and I'm pumped to have met Jeremy! Really looking forward to what the future holds here. 

Will be taking you along every step of the rest of my Midwest adventure! Wait til you see the farm Kelman and I are going to be hunting in Ohio!! I can't wait to see what this awesome weather is going to do for us. We're looking at overnight lows in the 20-28 degree range, and daytime highs in the 30-40 degree range...and the winds will be 7-11mph every day...PERFECT!!!! 

Super excited!!!


----------



## cwschwark

Well I should finally be off work by the time you fly out...so by the time I take a nap, you should be in a tree and I can continue following along like nothing was missed!


----------



## shaffer88

Looking forward to the new Ohio updates, just think the decent bucks you passed this year with right nutrition could very well grow quite a few inches thanks to you


----------



## Fireman324

Man I'm sad and excited... ROUND II


----------



## Check 1

Jeremy, Thank you for sharing a wonderful experience with Scott and the rest of us. It speaks to the type of person and hunter you are; a great example to all of us in the sporting community. I think we all enjoyed your posts too so I hope you keep posting as the season unfolds.


----------



## dspell20

Strutt keep you eyes on that 160 plus. You are definately in the hunting the right areas to achieve your goal. Please share more pics in Ohio. I love your pics and story telling. Good luck and safe travels


----------



## IndianaPSE

Looking forward to keeping my end of this crazy cool journey up to the bar of which Jer and Strut have raised!


----------



## Pittstate23

Check 1 said:


> Jeremy, Thank you for sharing a wonderful experience with Scott and the rest of us. It speaks to the type of person and hunter you are; a great example to all of us in the sporting community. I think we all enjoyed your posts too so I hope you keep posting as the season unfolds.


No problem. It was a blast having Scott in camp and getting to share new ideas and see how others hunt. I definitely learned a thing or two from him on this hunt. Specifically on day 2 when I had a shooter south of me I tried grunting, bleating, and wheezing and he wanted nothing to do with me, and the when Scott started hitting the antlers together (Non-electronic communicated between me and him, I SWEAR lol) the buck took off in a B-line for Scotts stand. I've taken for granted that I've usually been able to grunt/wheeze/bleat bucks into range during this time of year, but having my rattling antlers handy would've probably meant me killing a nice buck. 

We hunted hard, and we hunted often on the short 5 day trip. When Scott let me know that he laid down some killer footage of a 150 inch 8 point 20 minutes in on the first morning and then the 140's 11 point, I thought his hunt was going to be short and sweet. Unfortunately the weather took a turn for the worse and that wasn't the case. Scotts definitely welcome back in camp here anytime and who knows, maybe a southeast Kansas strip pit hunt will land in his radar for next years live hunt, time will tell.


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## IndianaPSE

Near Mechanicsburg, OH, Madison County, 2000 acre family farm 

1) Homestead & Triangle Area

This part of the property starts right outside in the “back 40” -- behind the barn/homestead. A 20-ish acre meadow and sparse wood lot is littered with scrapes, rubs, and bedding. At the end of that, an incredibly long (1000y or more) and narrow (80-100y wide) horse pasture which has not been used for years, is over grown and I am presuming it to be bedding area occasionally. It runs east and west. A medium size river runs along the south side of the pasture and meanders to one end. The pasture connects to a 30-ish acre triangle-shaped wood lot. I hung a trail cam on the gate at the entrance of the pasture and got tons of doe and buck traffic during Sept/Oct. Of the boys on camera, a couple were 120 class. This is when Strut and I guessed we would be simply treating this hunt as a doe hunt and/or 120-ish buck hunt. Just glad to be in the woods hunting deer. I hunted this area twice in Oct., early am, and busted deer twice going in.

The area is surrounded by over 1000 acres of fields with multiple 20 and 30 acre wood lots, thick fence rows, limited CRP, and a few creeks. The farm is rarely hunted and basically only during gun, w/one or two bow sits, max.

2) The River Set

After hunting the above triangle set, I decided there was more traffic in the River area plus more sign near the homestead. So I pulled the Triangle stand and hung a 2nd set in this River area. A heavy river runs north and south dividing a ½ mile of woods that is approx. 500y wide.

This is where I had the encounter with the 150 class deer. The largest body I have ever scene on a walking deer. My guess is he was pushing 275-300lb. A true tank.

The camera was moved here and two stands hang on the field’s edges (we agreed not want to enter the woods just then). One stand is at the end of a field on the outside corner. Another 150 yards away on the inside corner where I saw the Tank enter the woods. His bedding area was 300-400y south of there. I watched him exit the woods and travel toward the corner.

We have two Lone Wolf Assault/4-Stick sets to run and gun, as well as another heavier duty hang-on set. We’ll decide on where these 3 go on Wed. afternoon.


----------



## RUTHUNTER84

I am coming up with 168 as is. Maybe just over 170 gross hard horned.


----------



## IndianaPSE

This guy was on camera in the horse pasture:


----------



## RUTHUNTER84

IndianaPSE said:


> 140-145 ish?


I am coming up with 168 as is. Maybe just over 170 gross hard horned.


----------



## Pittstate23

RUTHUNTER84 said:


> I am coming up with 168 as is. Maybe just over 170 gross hard horned.


thats very similar to what i was thinking. i had kinda settled that he was 165 give or take 5 inches.


----------



## Latty

IndianaPSE and Fullstrutter I sent you both a PM

Actually Strut I sent you one a week ago so you'll probably have 2 from me unless it didn't go thru for some reason...


----------



## IndianaPSE

All packed. On my way from Fort Wayne to Columbus Airport to pick up Strut.


----------



## Fullstrutter

On the road to the KC airport MCI! 6:35am flight getting in at 10:55am in Columbus CMH airport where Kel will scoop me curbside! 

The hunt continues! Pumped!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## bj99robinson

Strutter, how are you managing the flight with gear? Are you flying with treestands or are you going to use Kelly's? Just got me thinking after looking at the back of Kelly's truck. I know when I travel back to Ohio to hunt my Equinox is loaded down and I couldn't imagine flying with all that gear. Good luck in Ohio, you guys should be hitting it just right, last week I was there and little bucks were cruising everywhere. The next several days should be great!


----------



## young7.3

IndianaPSE said:


> This guy was on camera in the horse pasture:


Ruthunter: are you saying this deer will push 170? Or a different one that was posted that I haven't seen?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dimed it!









Camo gear bag full of deer death stuff FTW!

BJ99...I have a 50lb gear bag, 40lb bowcase stuffed full of gear and clothes and gadgets, and a 30lb roller duffle. Kel has all the treestand stuff...he's the man!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

young7.3 said:


> Ruthunter: are you saying this deer will push 170? Or a different one that was posted that I haven't seen?


He's talking about Hollywood, go back in the thread, typical 11 with a left base kicker in Kansas. The deer above is a 120ish OH buck that may catch an arrow if he comes by on the third day or so :wink:


----------



## IndianaPSE

Young: different dear posted way back by Jeremy.in one photo with velvet he look much smaller than a second picture was posted he looked quite a bit bigger


----------



## young7.3

Gotcha. I figured he was referring to a different one but was just checking. What's your eta to the tree stand fs?


----------



## IndianaPSE

I'm on the edge of Indiana getting ready to cross into Ohio on the road buckle up boys it's going to be good


----------



## IndianaPSE

We're shooting for 2 PM to be on tree stands


----------



## IndianaPSE

My guess is that FS is on an airplane by now I think his flight left at 6:30 AM


----------



## IndianaPSE

Pitstop in Ruraltown, USA:


----------



## South Man

Get it done!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Yeah baby:


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dawn blastoff!!









In the air now connected up with southwest WiFi. Hopping from one big buck destination to another!


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck!

side note: MCI is about the easiest airport to use


----------



## IndianaPSE

As I travel across Ohio I'm very surprised how much corn still standing


----------



## Fullstrutter

Gearbag made it! 









Also saw bowcase unload off as we were deplaning. Flight to Columbus is on time! Good to go!!


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Good luck guys!! The cold in Ne turned things on for me. I shot my last buck for the year yesterday morning.


----------



## Arch

gettem guys!!! ill be in my office drouling


----------



## Fireman324

Oh hellz yes! It's like a completely new hunt! Hope you get one on this go round!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Weather update:


----------



## Fullstrutter

Oh man!! Tmrw looks killer...cloudy, cold, low wind....that's the quintessence of a November rut deer killing day!!!


----------



## Hower08

IndianaPSE said:


> As I travel across Ohio I'm very surprised how much corn still standing


Theirs a ton of corn still up. The farm I hunt in tusc still has well over 100 acres of corn up on a 200 acre farm its bustin my balls big time!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Time to snag the Strutter. Waiting @ the cell phone lot for his text.


----------



## BigDeer

Love the skies in that pic, looks like a perfect hunting day.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Gettin really close to keeping your billable hours and productivity at work to a minimum, boyz!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## IndianaPSE

Strut just landed!


----------



## Fullstrutter

TOUCHDOWN in the Buckeye state!!


----------



## East Aurora

How long of a drive from airport to tree stands???


----------



## Fullstrutter

East Aurora said:


> How long of a drive from airport to tree stands???


Let's just say....we're pulling into the Ohio farm right now!!!! Woot!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Let's just say....we're pulling into the Ohio farm right now!!!! Woot!!!


So basically his treestand has a light on top to help direct plane landings


----------



## cwschwark

Go time!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Unloading!


----------



## Tweet46

Sweet!! Go Git'em!


----------



## young7.3

This is awesome. If you don't mind sharing, how much were flights for this trip?


----------



## cterbow

Very awesome congrats and have a really good hunt. I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Scouting for a few minutes. Then back to farm to dress and launch a few practice arrows. Ahead of schedule.


----------



## BigDeer

Keep the updates rolling so I don't have to do any work other than hitting f5, thank you kindly


----------



## shaffer88

Awesome very ahead of schedule! Like an hour at least! Looking forward to some bruiser activity


----------



## shaffer88

This trip was originally a doe attack, I now realize you have a 150" on the property, we still laying down the doe, or what are the standards or expectations on the farm


----------



## young7.3

shaffer88 said:


> This trip was originally a doe attack, I now realize you have a 150" on the property, we still laying down the doe, or what are the standards or expectations on the farm


I believe FS is still seeking the 160" mark.


----------



## cterbow

Come on get in the stand already. no time for sleeping Strut


----------



## IndianaPSE

Indy = ready. Off to the woods.


----------



## Slick16

good luck to you boys!! weather looks promising


----------



## Fullstrutter

Mounting up boys!! Heading out to the woods now, we got our plan of attack! We are going to be about a mile apart from each other across this vast monsterous 2k+ acre farm. This thing is immense when you see it. Hard to realize how big it is from the aerials. I'm packing a stand and climbing sticks in and going commando! Mobile assasin. Going to get tight to the bedding area where Kelly saw the big 140-150" buck in October. 



young7.3 said:


> I believe FS is still seeking the 160" mark.


On this hunt I'll probably hold out for 140+ for the first couple days, and then lower to 125+ for the last two days. It's a shorter hunt on an unknown farm regarding herd size, trophy size, and genetics potential. First couple days will be data acquisition and scouting, repositioning to key in on deer movement observed. We are both hunting along creeks/rivers with 50-100 yard wide strips of super thick brushy cover that runs for miles in each direction. 

Going into this hunt our expectations are low and we are in it for the fun and camaraderie! No matter what we see it is going to be a great hunt!

Pics and more updates to come once I'm set up!!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck man


----------



## cterbow

Sounds like alot of fun. I love the chess match. It really adds to the excitement.


----------



## cterbow

Seriously what is taking so long. You fly into a new location drive to the farm, scout it, fling a few arrows, get geared up, and walk what 1/2mile to your set up going in blind and you are not set up yet. 

I am not buying it.:wink:

I could have shot a 160", gutted it and drug it to the truck by now


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! That's funny right there. Love it. Quit monkeying around and lets go...


----------



## IndianaPSE

Pic failed from prep:


----------



## IndianaPSE

Indy set:


----------



## IndianaPSE

Yo mates! I'm set up in the triangle set on the end of a 1000 y abandoned pasture . It's quiet. It's still. It's mild! It's time. My standards are this: I'll decide on a buck when I see it. Doe will pass today and tomorrow. This is gonna be a blast.


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## BigDeer

Looks money!


----------



## cterbow

Beautiful love it. What a dream location to hunt at. Would be a heart racing mind boggling experience to say the least.


----------



## WUD DUK

Me likey! Good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## dgblum

IndianaPSE said:


> Yo mates! I'm set up in the triangle set on the end of a 1000 y abandoned pasture . It's quiet. It's still. It's mild! It's time. My standards are this: I'll decide on a buck when I see it. Doe will pass today and tomorrow. This is gonna be a blast.


Looks prime Indy. Good luck!


----------



## jdk81

Wow that's a sweet creekside sit.


----------



## BigDeer

Kel, 

Did you put up your stand as well, just now? Figured FS would be done and reported in by now.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Yes I did just hang fresh. Took me a while so I went slow didn't want to sweat. Strut is in new unexplored thick n nasty area so finding a setup will be tough. The two stands already up over by him are just way wrong for the wind. Here's over my back - hundreds and hundreds of acres of cut corn that funnel right to my area/triangle woods.


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## DPW

Well, got one down yet?

How about now?

Yes, I am at work, and you guys are killing me. Haha...good luck, the photos look awesome.


----------



## BigDeer

DPW said:


> Well, got one down yet?
> 
> How about now?
> 
> Yes, I am at work, and you guys are killing me. Haha...good luck, the photos look awesome.


 No joke lol. Kel's spot looks great. I hope FS posts pics as well.


----------



## IndianaPSE

http://youtu.be/xYUEqY_GaSA


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Good luck boys!!!!


----------



## young7.3

Looks like an excellent funnel for a bruiser!


----------



## phibrybout

Nice looking setup Indy! Just a matter of time!


----------



## JF88

Good luck fellas. Love that set Indy 👊


----------



## IndianaPSE

Cannot believe how quiet it is!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Must be rattle hour?!


----------



## bghunter7777

surprised your phones don't go dead


----------



## IndianaPSE

Just got a glimpse of first deer of the hunt. A doe at 100y just outside the triangle woods moving toward the farm/barn


----------



## IndianaPSE

Prom a BB


----------



## obeRON

No word from FS? He having problems hanging his set?


----------



## eorlando

obeRON said:


> No word from FS? He having problems hanging his set?


That's funny. From what I've heard he usually pays somebody to hang his stands for him. Maybe he doesn't know how…


----------



## huntinfool14

eorlando said:


> That's funny. From what I've heard he usually pays somebody to hang his stands for him. Maybe he doesn't know how…


lol really?


----------



## BigDeer

eorlando said:


> That's funny. From what I've heard he usually pays somebody to hang his stands for him. Maybe he doesn't know how…


True or not (and who cares really?), I hope he did get it set safely and reports in soon.


----------



## Check 1

I know strut... he has been hanging stands or helping hang stands since he was 12 or 13. Strut... you up in a tree?


----------



## bghunter7777

I bet he got lost


----------



## IndianaPSE

He's up. Rough thick entry.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Il let him report --- it's good!!!


----------



## huntinfool14

IndianaPSE said:


> Il let him report --- it's good!!!


uh oh :darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyboy

This is like a bow hunting soap Opra 
It's not his baby. Lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

What's up!! I'm up and in! I took my time and scouted out a great stand...this set is mint! smack right in the middle of an Ohio rut funnel. I was silent and stealthy, it doubled or tripled the time it took but now I'm in the chips. Got the wind in my face and it's blowing right over the creek behind me. Going to take some pics and post them soon!


----------



## JGB OH

buckeyboy said:


> This is like a bow hunting soap Opra
> It's not his baby. Lol


Now that is funny right there. Lets go strut give us an update


----------



## Fireman324

IndianaPSE said:


> http://youtu.be/xYUEqY_GaSA


That's a LEGIT LOOKING SPOT!


----------



## bghunter7777

You guys should put some corn out by the end of the week you would have your buck


----------



## buckeyboy

bghunter7777 said:


> You guys should put some corn out by the end of the week you would have your buck


Pretty tough to hunt and write a novel

The new best seller "fullstrutter's Baby" lol


----------



## jdk81

Lets shoot one 2day


----------



## cam1989

buckeyboy said:


> Pretty tough to hunt and write a novel
> 
> The new best seller "fullstrutter's Baby" lol


^^^ Funny


----------



## Fullstrutter

Used lone wolf climbing sticks and a gorilla hangon









I've got at least 4 calf-sized trees that are SHREDDED with fresh rubs within 60 yards from my stand! There's also a 3 foot wide blown out scrape 30 yards in front of me with fresh BIG tracks in it and the licking branch straight broken above it!









The field you can see in the background is about 90 yards away and the farmer JUST finished picking the beans in it today!









Right along the creek









There's another field across the creek that I'll be able to slip thru and then cross the 12" deep creek with my muck boots to get into the set! Incognito status, ideal entry from the road about 150 yards behind me


----------



## cwschwark

Bring a couple contractor bags just incase it's too deep! Just slip em on and sneak across!


----------



## kiaelite

ready for live updates and pics of anything moving through! Should be getting to prime time soon!!


----------



## Campbesh

bghunter7777 said:


> You guys should put some corn out by the end of the week you would have your buck


This is a great thread. Complete with a peanut gallery.


----------



## buckeyboy

Na jump right in no worries


----------



## IndianaPSE

Very quiet here but I've got s muddy freeway under me. Fresh big tracks and several rubs in sight


----------



## obeRON

Strut - that spot looks killer!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

obeRON said:


> Strut - that spot looks killer!!


I'm super excited that I found it on day 1!! With ideal entry and exit access, I think I could hunt this stand dark to dark everyday with any west-based wind!!! Luckily the next few days are all west based so I'm feeling pretty awesome right now!!


----------



## WUD DUK

Good luck! Stick a GIANT :thumbs_up


----------



## JGB OH

The wind here is out of the west 9 out of 10 days. You should be good. 11-2 has been magic in this neck of the woods over the last week or so


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yes!! Just had a 4 pointer cruise by!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Text: Strut just saw a buck


----------



## sticknstring33

That oughhta confirm your setup selection - nicely done!


----------



## dgblum

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes!! Just had a 4 pointer cruise by!!
> 
> View attachment 2083249


1st deer in the last 48 hrs?


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> That oughhta confirm your setup selection - nicely done!


Exactly!!! :thumbs_up!


----------



## bghunter7777

Campbesh said:


> This is a great thread. Complete with a peanut gallery.


Just trying to share my whitetail expertise to help out fellow archers find success.


----------



## casador81

Oh yeah, prime time is upon us.


----------



## Campbesh

bghunter7777 said:


> Just trying to share my whitetail expertise to help out fellow archers find success.


Definitely. Just saying I find it interesting for more than just stutters storytelling and live action-- like other people's input. In this case I don't get the feeling that these guys are looking to bait big bucks in.


----------



## bghunter7777

Campbesh said:


> Definitely. Just saying I find it interesting for more than just stutters storytelling and live action-- like other people's input. In this case I don't get the feeling that these guys are looking to bait big bucks in.


Just bait a few slickheads in and then the big bucks will follow them


----------



## IndianaPSE

Day one closes- a good feeling and start to a great week!


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## cterbow

It will happen with that strip of woods and the length of the property there will be bucks cruising through there consistently


----------



## shaffer88

IndianaPSE said:


> Text: Strut just saw a buck


???? Any news on that, please elaborate


----------



## AFL29

Good luck fellas. Getting close to lockdown period. Here in Minnesota big boys are finally out and about. We just got 10" of snow and its bitter cold 21F highs. 60 hours in stand and counting since last week. 30+ deer and no shot opportunity on the big boys. I am after this 13 pt 6 1/2. It's him or tag soup, but wouldn't have it any other way. Strutt and IndianaPSE, get r done. You guys are on some prime land. Thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> ???? Any news on that, please elaborate


Kelly posted when I texted him, but I had already posted the pic of the 4 pointer that came by.


----------



## shaffer88

Oh my bad quick reading with kids running around and I read "shot" not saw had to read it again! Lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Both spots look really good, hope you guys score!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Pm sent strut


----------



## AFL29

Strut, guessing you going to do an all day sit in that spot provided wind is right. Good luck man, spot looks awesome, so much going on in a close proximity. Picked bean field, hardwoods, creek, Ohio during rut. Prime in all ways.


----------



## Fullstrutter

The set I found this afternoon is badass. Can't even believe I got so lucky so find such set period, never mind on the first day!! I'm super pumped. I just have an awesome feeling that a shooter is going to come thru in the next three days. Got 3 full all day hunts with literally 10/10 PERFECT weather....COLD...low wind...perfect wind direction for the set, and big buck sign galore! Can't wait for first light in the morn!!


----------



## Roo223

Tommorow your day strut. I'll be checking in from my stand in the morning good luck


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> The set I found this afternoon is badass. Can't even believe I got so lucky so find such set period, never mind on the first day!! I'm super pumped. I just have an awesome feeling that a shooter is going to come thru in the next three days. Got 3 full all day hunts with literally 10/10 PERFECT weather....COLD...low wind...perfect wind direction for the set, and big buck sign galore! Can't wait for first light in the morn!!


That's Fn badass! Hope you hit the home run tomorrow! Good luck and I will be a worthless pile of crap for another three days... I will give my boss your phone number so you can explain.


----------



## mdnabors

Set looks prime Scott! A few all day sits in that spot will produce a "BBD" no doubt! Bet it takes less than those 3 days tho!! Hope video turns out great. Making me think about a live hunt thread next week in KS... Lol


----------



## Griz34

The deer are really chasing up here in South Dakota. I sat yesterday all day and didn't see a deer. Tonight I was able to sit the same for about one and a half hours and saw six bucks chasing four does.


----------



## jdk81

I've got a feeling we will get our "BBD" tomorrow Strutt!


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Good luck guys!!! The deer are defiantly moving with the colder temps. Since I am tagged out my uncle is the only one left in our group hunting. He seen 11 different bucks today. 

On my last coyote set today I seen a monster chasing a doe.


----------



## nyhunt79

I would forget what is on camera and be ready for anything. At any moment you could have some giant from 3 miles Away that some guys have been getting pics of all summer!


----------



## alxb2003

Hope yall get the big one .awesome looking set


----------



## Tweet46

Gotta admit...this hunt has me more fired up then the Kansas hunt for some reason. Maybe 'casue you are hunting in familiar condition/surroundings that I am used to. I usually hunt the Mid-West in central IL. From you descriptions/pics I feel really good about your hunt! Sending some MoJo from the sands of the Middle East to you in the Mid-West.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## MWoody

Best of luck guys! Looks like a GIANT killin spot!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Mornin' AT Nation!

Up early and stoked. The weather is crisp and perfect. The wind is mild. And both Strut and I are are jones-n on our sets. Both locations seem just right to catch a cruising Midwest Beast, too. We're topin' off our mini thermos vessels for the all-dayer and headin' out soon. I'll drive Strut up to the River set for his entry off a side road in the back way and I'll come back to the main farmstead. I'll drive 1500y out into the bean field and backtrack 500y to my creek set in the Triangle, giving me stealth wind-advantage access. We thought we were about a mile apart, when in fact this farm is so spreadacious, it's more like two miles.

Should be some good action today. We've both got mint cell coverage and plenty-o-backup battery.

Come along for the ride. Next report -- tree time.

Indy


----------



## Pine Tag

Good luck today guys. I'll be riding along with y'all in a Virginia tree with some ideal conditions as well.


----------



## Arch

Good luck


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Kill kill kill kill!!! Good luck today boys!


----------



## hoyttech13

Well my set here in ky, just got ruined. The gun hunters just pulled up.... 30 mins late and loud as hell..... Private land that is holding a boomer 10 possibly. And a 150 ...8 pt....... Neither of which gun hunters know anything about.... They never scout out anything just show up to hunt late....... But they have had permission longer than I have and are kin to the family... Soooooo...........I have to sit my less productive set because these jack wagons put a15 ft ladder stand 40 yds from my set..... Ugh. ..... Gun hunters........


----------



## Fullstrutter

Reporting in from the tree! It just got light enough where my phones screen light wouldnt be a beacon in the predawn gloom. It is a glorious 29 degrees with a steady light breeze out of the WNW. I couldn't prescribe a more perfect wind direction for this set. 

I'm hoping my chance at a midwest stud buck will come today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Good shooting light just arrived


View attachment 2083658


----------



## IndianaPSE

What an awesome morning to be in the deer woods!!!


----------



## Jebs

Good luck boys, hope you double up today!


----------



## Sasamafras

In a ohio tree north of you guys, hope for the best!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Crunch! Tip of the triangle. Looking...


----------



## IndianaPSE

Heard walking top of photo. Dang and I was Gibbs hang stand at tip of triangle!!! Oh the chess match continues....







m


----------



## IndianaPSE

Gonna not Gibbs. *** spellcheck?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe just came by on the 35 yard trail! I watched her squat and pee in the 3 foot wide blown out scrape in front of my stand!!! Surveiling her backtrail.....


----------



## huntinfool14

Oh boy... thats a good thing right there! Nothing like a fresh scent trail to draw them to ya!


----------



## IndianaPSE

No visual on the crunch/footsteps


----------



## Drahtfowler

This thread is getting better by the minute. It started off very slow but sounds like its going to have a thrilling ending! Waiting for the BBD post.


----------



## dspell20

Keep the reports coming. Good luck boys!


----------



## hoyttech13

Well I have had 2 bucks come in on me at my less productive stand.....


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a big fat greenhead mallard drake and hen silently swim down the river by me, very cool. It feels awesome out here.


----------



## WUD DUK

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had a big fat greenhead mallard drake and hen silently swim down the river by me, very cool. It feels awesome out here.


Choot'em, he may have a band on him. It would be like, a Booner Mallard, LOL. Good luck to y'all!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

No action currently but I see fresh tracks under:

















It's so perfect out we are bound to see something today!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## IndianaPSE

Gonna slide in a robust rattle to see if it gets any attention!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Rattled a bit. Seemed to echo for a mile. Let's hope it captures the attn of a November stud!


----------



## JGB OH

Kelly have you ever hunted this farm before or is this your first multi-day hunt there


----------



## King

hoyttech13 said:


> Well my set here in ky, just got ruined. The gun hunters just pulled up.... 30 mins late and loud as hell..... Private land that is holding a boomer 10 possibly. And a 150 ...8 pt....... Neither of which gun hunters know anything about.... They never scout out anything just show up to hunt late....... But they have had permission longer than I have and are kin to the family... Soooooo...........I have to sit my less productive set because these jack wagons put a15 ft ladder stand 40 yds from my set..... Ugh. ..... Gun hunters........


For what it's worth, how do you know the gun hunters failed to scout and aren't aware of those deer you're speaking of? Secondly, what does it even matter? They're family to the owner. No reason for you to be bitter. Just because they hunt with a firearm and not archery tackle doesn't make them any less a hunter than you. It amazes me at the better-than-thou mentality of some members here. Pitiful really. I'm an archery hunter at heart, but I do cherish the times rifle and muzzleloader hunting with friends. Get off your high horse.


----------



## WUD DUK

Beamen123 said:


> For what it's worth, how do you know the gun hunters failed to scout and aren't aware of those deer you're speaking of? Secondly, what does it even matter? They're family to the owner. No reason for you to be bitter. Just because they hunt with a firearm and not archery tackle doesn't make them any less a hunter than you. It amazes me at the better-than-thou mentality of some members here. Pitiful really. I'm an archery hunter at heart, but I do cherish the times rifle and muzzleloader hunting with friends. Get off your high horse.


Well said sir!


----------



## phibrybout

Good luck today guys!


----------



## Mr. Man

Beamen123 said:


> For what it's worth, how do you know the gun hunters failed to scout and aren't aware of those deer you're speaking of? Secondly, what does it even matter? They're family to the owner. No reason for you to be bitter. Just because they hunt with a firearm and not archery tackle doesn't make them any less a hunter than you. It amazes me at the better-than-thou mentality of some members here. Pitiful really. I'm an archery hunter at heart, but I do cherish the times rifle and muzzleloader hunting with friends. Get off your high horse.


That's what I was thinking, but you said it a lot more eloquently than I thought it.


----------



## IndianaPSE

JGB OH said:


> Kelly have you ever hunted this farm before or is this your first multi-day hunt there


Yes. A buddy from Fort Wayne and I did two hunts. Both late season. It was brutal. 10 degrees. Learned a lot here. With small plots of woods and river bottoms and massive fields, entering is not only difficult, it's critical here. They were morning sits then eve sits. I did hunt all day here one of my 4 days in October when I saw the Tank 140-150.


----------



## King

Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Of note: my SIL has only lived here for two years. They married actually on the farm grounds. It was a fab wedding! So I've "eased" into the hunting. They ask me to come and hunt here often but I've always played it low key and never want to take the land for granted!


----------



## Fullstrutter

It is cloudy and I have a light snow precipitating down around me!










If I don't see another deer all day I don't care because this is the time of year I live for and it feels absolutely dynamite out here!


----------



## IndianaPSE

This is a completely different style of hunting than Illinois and my WestQuest thread detailed. Illinois is massive woods combined with massive food source and river bottoms. The plots here while they run for miles, are narrow.


----------



## Matt Musto

hoyttech13 said:


> Well my set here in ky, just got ruined. The gun hunters just pulled up.... 30 mins late and loud as hell..... Private land that is holding a boomer 10 possibly. And a 150 ...8 pt....... Neither of which gun hunters know anything about.... They never scout out anything just show up to hunt late....... But they have had permission longer than I have and are kin to the family... Soooooo...........I have to sit my less productive set because these jack wagons put a15 ft ladder stand 40 yds from my set..... Ugh. ..... Gun hunters........





Beamen123 said:


> For what it's worth, how do you know the gun hunters failed to scout and aren't aware of those deer you're speaking of? Secondly, what does it even matter? They're family to the owner. No reason for you to be bitter. Just because they hunt with a firearm and not archery tackle doesn't make them any less a hunter than you. It amazes me at the better-than-thou mentality of some members here. Pitiful really. I'm an archery hunter at heart, but I do cherish the times rifle and muzzleloader hunting with friends. Get off your high horse.


What's worse is the thread hijacking. No-one cares that hoyttech13 is hunting today as well or that he is an elitist snob. Start your own thread


----------



## JGB OH

IndianaPSE said:


> This is a completely different style of hunting than Illinois and my WestQuest thread detailed. Illinois is massive woods combined with massive food source and river bottoms. The plots here while they run for miles, are narrow.


I am two counties south of you guys. It is certainly a different ball game then Il or KS. You guys seem to be doing it right. You may not see a lot of deer like those other states but I guarantee you guys will see a few shooters. Good luck to you both. I am rooting for you guys.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Sorry if it's getting random - I'm just typing to keep fingers warm. It's chilly!! Wished I had a deer report for y'all.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Waiting on the twig snap...


----------



## jjwaldman21

Yeah baby! Getting loads of work done, as you can clearly see...


----------



## Fireman324

Once again I'm tuned in to this thread and not work.... Thanks again men!


----------



## Dog

Living vicariously on this thread is not helping productivity for many of us. Its so bad that I am now taking tomorrow off to hunt and follow this thread from the stand. How did we survive without smart phones, the internet and the annual "Monster Buck Bowhunt" thread?


----------



## kiaelite

Im on the "at work but getting nothing done" tree. F5, F5, F5, F5!!!


----------



## bghunter7777

Matt Musto said:


> What's worse is the thread hijacking. No-one cares that hoyttech13 is hunting today as well or that he is an elitist snob. Start your own thread



I care about all AT hunts equally


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haha, love the comments...contributing to the delinquency of working (or lack thereof) bowhunters around the country! 

Bunch of cardinals flitting around. Have always loved them, except sometimes in the spring when they can make you think a gobblers dome is coming thru the brush!


----------



## Txag02

Im calling the 9:45 to 10:30 slot. Get em F5!


----------



## hoyttech13

First off, I know they don't know anything about the trophy deer because I have a good hunter friendly relationship with them and I totally respect them, that's why I told them about the deer and showed them trail can pics of the deer, and also why I waited at the top of the hill to make sure they were going to show up so I could get out of their way. And second I have been following this thread since I myself was in Kansas not far from strut. Doing my own thing and also since I am now bouncing back and forth from ky and oh, so I feel there is some sort of connection with strut and his experiences in the stand.... Wow... You people are the same reason why into longer have a facebook page....


----------



## King

hoyttech13 said:


> First off, I know they don't know anything about the trophy deer because *I have a good hunter friendly relationship with them and I totally respect them*, that's why I told them about the deer and showed them trail can pics of the deer, and also why I waited at the top of the hill to make sure they were going to show up so I could get out of their way. And second I have been following this thread since I myself was in Kansas not far from strut. Doing my own thing and also since I am now bouncing back and forth from ky and oh, so I feel there is some sort of connection with strut and his experiences in the stand.... Wow... You people are the same reason why into longer have a facebook page....


Respect them? Could've fooled me.

On another note, hope you guys lay down some big ones today!


----------



## cam1989

Fellas.. If you feel the urge to argue or see who has the biggger d*** then just PM each other. Please try to understand that their are people all across the country who are following this thread and would like to enjoy the readings without seeing two people argue over something that does NOT matter! Anyway, Goodluck to all bowhunters and i cannot wait to see an uploaded pic of a Kansas Monster!


----------



## BigDeer

What's the weather like there boys? Little snow, well digger azz cold, not much wind still?


----------



## bghunter7777

cam1989 said:


> Fellas.. If you feel the urge to argue or see who has the biggger d*** then just PM each other. Please try to understand that their are people all across the country who are following this thread and would like to enjoy the readings without seeing two people argue over something that does NOT matter! Anyway, Goodluck to all bowhunters and i cannot wait to see an uploaded pic of a Kansas Monster!


stop trolling this thread I'm trying to read about the hunt cam


----------



## cam1989

bghunter7777 said:


> stop trolling this thread I'm trying to read about the hunt cam


Your right, my bad! Back to the action!


----------



## IndianaPSE

It's all good, brothers of the arrow!


----------



## blinginpse

Beamen123 said:


> For what it's worth, how do you know the gun hunters failed to scout and aren't aware of those deer you're speaking of? Secondly, what does it even matter? They're family to the owner. No reason for you to be bitter. Just because they hunt with a firearm and not archery tackle doesn't make them any less a hunter than you. It amazes me at the better-than-thou mentality of some members here. Pitiful really. I'm an archery hunter at heart, but I do cherish the times rifle and muzzleloader hunting with friends. Get off your high horse.


Boom well said. Tho u banned me before I agree with u lol


----------



## bj99robinson

cam1989 said:


> Fellas.. If you feel the urge to argue or see who has the biggger d*** then just PM each other. Please try to understand that their are people all across the country who are following this thread and would like to enjoy the readings without seeing two people argue over something that does NOT matter! Anyway, Goodluck to all bowhunters and i cannot wait to see an uploaded pic of a Kansas Monster!


Well that leg of the hunt is over:wink: Hopefully your going to see a couple Bruiser Buckeye Bucks now!!!


----------



## King

blinginpse said:


> Boom well said. Tho u banned me before I agree with u lol


I hold no grudges. :wink:


----------



## cam1989

bj99robinson said:


> Well that leg of the hunt is over:wink: Hopefully your going to see a couple Bruiser Buckeye Bucks now!!!




:embara: :zip: Got me!


----------



## Matt Musto

Wow you guys are seeing some good action. Hope it is the same here in NE PA when I hunt on Saturday. I'll be in a stand first thing in the morning and not moving barring any a-hole turkey hunters with guns screw up my set. I'll post up some trail cam photos and updates from the stand so we can keep this thread alive.....


----------



## Txag02

Txag02 said:


> Im calling the 9:45 to 10:30 slot. Get em F5!


Dont listen to me


----------



## IndianaPSE

Somebody asked about the weather? Well digger's arse is a warm thing. Last I checked wells were calm no wind?


----------



## IndianaPSE

The sun is tryin!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

I think I just saw a 2% shadow. On a lighter note, Strut and I polished off several Shocktops and Leinenkogels last night FTW!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Silently climbed down about 45 mins ago right before the mid day activity timeframe commenced. I had my trailcam in my pocket with intentions to hang it over the primary trail at 35 yards in front of my stand. Hung it looking down the trail, off to the side, so it should get a good walking towards or walking away shot of anything that uses the trail, giving it a couple seconds to wakeup as the deer walks towards or away from the cam. Probably common knowledge but I've found this far more effective than hanging a cam perpendicular to a trail hoping it catches them as they walk by. 

I have not rattled yet. Was waiting for midday-ish timeframe so he had a chance to rest all morning after chasing last night and hopefully his interest is perked a little more. Based on when and where Kel saw him come out of the woods in October, we believe he (Tank - 140"+) is bedding about 300 yards to the south of my stand location. 

Let's see if he hears the rattling...


----------



## IndianaPSE

While we wait fer deer, any big boyz down this week?


----------



## APAsuphan

IndianaPSE said:


> While we wait fer deer, any big boyz down this week?


You probably saw the pic on here, but there was a 244" shot a mile south of the farm I have been hunting early this week.


----------



## Maddog10

Bunch of big deer killed here in Ky. Two 200+ inchers killed that I know of, one of which was just a few miles from where I work. The other was an archery kill that has the chance to take down the state record typical (bow).


----------



## huntinfool14

Has the trail camera that has been on the property for awhile been checked yet?


----------



## kspseshooter

matt musto said:


> wow you guys are seeing some good action. Hope it is the same here in ne pa when i hunt on saturday. I'll be in a stand first thing in the morning and not moving barring any a-hole turkey hunters with guns screw up my set. I'll post up some trail cam photos and updates from the stand so we can keep this thread alive.....


lol


----------



## IndianaPSE

My favorite gadget today, hands down (pun intended).


----------



## jnutz19

IndianaPSE said:


> My favorite gadget today, hands down (pun intended).


What is that??


----------



## IndianaPSE

Electric hand warmer.


----------



## jnutz19

IndianaPSE said:


> Electric hand warmer.


thats cool. where do you get something like that?? How long does it last?


----------



## cwschwark

Maybe OG will come strolling by soon!!


----------



## BigDeer

jnutz19 said:


> thats cool. where do you get something like that?? How long does it last?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=celestron+hand+warmer


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Love this thread!! Can't wait to see some blood shed!!


----------



## jeff25

BigDeer said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=celestron+hand+warmer


that was awesome


----------



## bghunter7777

You guys getting ready to scout some more doesn't seem to be much where you are hunting?


----------



## IndianaPSE

jnutz19 said:


> thats cool. where do you get something like that?? How long does it last?


End cap purchase at Gander Mtn. Best impulse buy in years. $19.99. It's been going strong very, very hot since 7a. I think it last 8-10 hrs.


----------



## IndianaPSE

I might hang a stand tonight in dark, using headlights, in the old horse pasture. Maybe. Not giving up on theses sets at all. The sign is too good.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Correct though. Deer are not moving.


----------



## kansasboi

IndianaPSE said:


> Somebody asked about the weather? Well digger's arse is a warm thing. Last I checked wells were calm no wind?


I drill water wells for a living. I love it when it's colder than my own arse, like today, no work and nestled in the blind! Good luck today boys!


----------



## BigDeer

Did you guys see deer out in the fields last night while hunting? Cut corn right?


----------



## IndianaPSE

Yes I saw many eyes...


----------



## IndianaPSE

kansasboi said:


> I drill water wells for a living. I love it when it's colder than my own arse, like today, no work and nestled in the blind! Good luck today boys!


Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## dspell20

Sounds like the perfect setup for a decoy


----------



## BigDeer

IndianaPSE said:


> Yes I saw many eyes...


Sorry, should have said, say about an hour before dark while on stand.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Correction: hand warmer just ran out of juice. Make that 6 hours.


----------



## bghunter7777

IndianaPSE you guys ever think about putting some bait out works very well in ohio.


----------



## g2outfitter

Followed last year and awesome time looking forward to the much of man yall stick.


----------



## King

g2outfitter said:


> Followed last year and awesome time looking forward to the much of man yall stick.


The last part of that post surely didn't come out right... lol 

Keep at it guys!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Rattled about 50 mins ago and stood at the ready for 15 mins and all quiet. Just putting my time in. I really think if I hunt this stand for 3 days I'm going to have a chance at a shooter. 

The thing is, bghunter, we are hunting the two singularly best spots on the 2k+ acre farm. The reason our standards were low for this hunt initially was because the farm is literally 90% crop fields and has very little woods/timber. Kelly saw a good buck in October less than 150 yards from where I'm sitting right now. So, we increased our initial standards of 120ish to 140ish for the first couple days. Thing is we only have 3 days and I'd love to shoot my first Ohio buck. Even a 110"er may catch an arrow starting tmrw and I'd be happy as a clam to donate the meat and do a nice Euro mount of him. Normally I always keep the meat but I just got my 280lbs of elk meat so freezers are full to the brim. 

It's flurrying again and just can't get over how perfect this weather feels for bowhunting the rut!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

The new warmer Celestron is coming out with has a battery capacity of 5200mah (12hrs) vs the 4400mah (6hrs) of the old ones. It also has LEDs on it. I'll be buying one soon.


----------



## OhioBowGuy

Awesome thread, headed out in Central Ohio here in approx 45 mins when this American History class is over. Property owner called me last night and said he saw a "big 12 point" running through the field at 5:00. which is right by my stand.. glad i was at work… Good luck guys, strap in and hold on, windy as hell here!


----------



## OhioBowGuy

Fullstrutter said:


> Rattled about 50 mins ago and stood at the ready for 15 mins and all quiet. Just putting my time in. I really think if I hunt this stand for 3 days I'm going to have a chance at a shooter.
> 
> It's flurrying again and just can't get over how perfect this weather feels for bowhunting the rut!


Flurries coming down pretty good from what i can see out the window in lecture lol

Keep at it, all it takes this time of year!


----------



## BigDeer

You guys said you had trail cams out there, 'marinating'. I would assume you checked them yesterday, anything?


----------



## IndianaPSE

I'm very surprised:

1) no sightings of any deer out in cut corn today or yesterday at all. None. And I can see about 450 acres.

2) not even a deer running across field


----------



## IndianaPSE

Had not considered


----------



## TxAg07

Good Luck guys, just got caught up with the thread. Stick'em


----------



## IndianaPSE

BigDeer said:


> You guys said you had trail cams out there, 'marinating'. I would assume you checked them yesterday, anything?


Yea. Nothing earth shattering


----------



## AFL29

Not 100% sure about your area, but a good chance you guys are in a rut lockdown period when woods turn very quiet following a seek/chase craze. Keep at it and I hope you get something on the ground.


----------



## Fireman324

IndianaPSE said:


> I'm very surprised:
> 
> 1) no sightings of any deer out in cut corn today or yesterday at all. None. And I can see about 450 acres.
> 
> 2) not even a deer running across field


Man that's rough.... Figured you woulda seen something at least..... Like a forkie or a doe.... Anyhow, sit tight and tight groups!


----------



## BigDeer

IndianaPSE said:


> Yea. Nothing earth shattering


Was the 150 on cam?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

well strut did see a nice little rack buck..... im sure it will pick up tonight


----------



## jdk81

Strut.... we need to see some horns hit the ground with you smiling behind them! Get'r done out there! :darkbeer:


----------



## bj99robinson

IndianaPSE said:


> Correction: hand warmer just ran out of juice. Make that 6 hours.


Oh no Kelly, hope you have a backup plan. Hand warmers are a must on a day like today. 

I couldn't imagine entering the woods without hand warmers on a cold day.!


----------



## bghunter7777

Hope you guys get a trophy I'll be your biggest fan


----------



## IndianaPSE

Flurries!!! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Just recharged my phone from 35% to 70% in 15%. I use the mophie pro pack


----------



## Campbesh

Lets see some pics of the current landscape, flurries and all


----------



## IndianaPSE

Dear Ohio residents: what have you done with the deer today? Let us know, please. Love Indy and Strut. Thank you kindly!


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> Was the 150 on cam?


A 150 on cam would be earth shattering. Kellys hands must be cold because his response was short and vague. We had 4 or 5 different bucks on cam and the biggest was maybe 110"


----------



## IndianaPSE

I doubt the camera captures the flakes?


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> A 150 on cam would be earth shattering. Kellys hands must be cold because his response was short and vague. We had 4 or 5 different bucks on cam and the biggest was maybe 110"


Copy


----------



## hooiserarcher

IndianaPSE said:


> While we wait fer deer, any big boyz down this week?










Don't know what you consider big, but here is a nice 8 that I shot in our home state.


----------



## BigDeer

Nice Hoosier!


----------



## Matt G

IndianaPSE said:


> Dear Ohio residents: what have you done with the deer today? Let us know, please. Love Indy and Strut. Thank you kindly!


I sat from sunrise to sunset yesterday. Only had two does walk by at last light.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Video captures flurries:

http://youtu.be/9x9fOV5Siqg


----------



## IndianaPSE

hooiserarcher said:


> Don't know what you consider big, but here is a nice 8 that I shot in our home state.


Nice deer!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

bj99robinson said:


> Oh no Kelly, hope you have a backup plan. Hand warmers are a must on a day like today.
> 
> I couldn't imagine entering the woods without hand warmers on a cold day.!


Yes multiple packs. Typing is the pits


----------



## Latty

IndianaPSE said:


> While we wait fer deer, any big boyz down this week?


Just checked these into my shop....I'm a county North of Mechanicsburg.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got to love it


----------



## sticknstring33

This is turning into a squirrel and chicadee podcast! 

There, that should get something moving!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Latty said:


> Just checked these into my shop....I'm a county North of Mechanicsburg.
> View attachment 2083969


Excellent!!!


----------



## bghunter7777

sticknstring33 said:


> This is turning into a squirrel and chicadee podcast!
> 
> There, that should get something moving!


Yea my years of hunting have taught me sometime "perfect stand locations" are not so perfect.


----------



## WUD DUK

bghunter7777 said:


> Yea my years of hunting have taught me sometime "perfect stand locations" are not so perfect.


I've been dealing with this problem for the past couple years now!


----------



## bghunter7777

Maybe they should take turns pushing out the thicker areas for each other.


----------



## IndianaPSE

A guy at deer camp in Illinois (45 year hunting veteran) has a very solid theory about stands, that I like: "Never evaluate a stand until it's got a minimum of three full all day sits (33 hours)."


----------



## bghunter7777

IndianaPSE said:


> A guy at deer camp in Illinois (45 year hunting veteran) has a very solid theory about stands, that I like: "Never evaluate a stand until it's got a minimum of three full all day sits (33 hours)."


I guess if you only have 3 days this could be an issue.


----------



## kravguy

IndianaPSE said:


> A guy at deer camp in Illinois (45 year hunting veteran) has a very solid theory about stands, that I like: "Never evaluate a stand until it's got a minimum of three full all day sits (33 hours)."


I like it, especially during the rut. If you think you have a good spot, sit tight as you never know what could come cruising by. 

Cool story from my personal experience from a Saskatchewan Whitetail hunt. A guy sat a stand for 2 days and didn't see many deer, so he asked to be moved. The next day I moved in there and didn't see much but a very large bodied 8pt and a few does. On my 2nd sit of the stand, and total of 4 all day sits counting the other hunter. I had a 183" 10pt laying on the ground.


----------



## bj99robinson

More motivation....... 










From my butcher/taxidermist last weekend about an hour north of you.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Excellente'


----------



## Fullstrutter

So much beauty in nature, from the simplistic to the intricate.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Here is some more motivation guys. I shot this guy on the 11th. 17 degrees, 20 mph NNW and maybe an inch of snow on the ground. 

Good luck guys I am tuned in to hear and see about your adventures.


----------



## Pirogue

Joining yall from a tree in S IL. Have seen very little cruising and almost zero chase so far this year. Bound to get better...I think ??

P


----------



## bghunter7777

Think about it guys sprinkling a little corn out is legal in ohio this looks a lot more entertaining than taking pics of snowflaks and leaves.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEymdx0-lKw


----------



## WUD DUK

Pirogue said:


> Joining yall from a tree in S IL. Have seen very little cruising and almost zero chase so far this year. Bound to get better...I think ??
> 
> P


Hey bruh, how'd you get the name Pirogue? Only time I ever heard of that was when I lived in Louisiana? You from La.?


----------



## WUD DUK

Fullstrutter said:


> View attachment 2083993
> 
> 
> So much beauty in nature, from the simplistic to the intricate.


Nice pic:thumbs_up


----------



## shaffer88

Can't believe I just watched the entire 2:41 of that video! So if you read this prior don't watch it, it's a mix of the old guy if family guy and paint drying .


----------



## bowfool12

Hahaha that is spot on


----------



## kiaelite

shaffer88 said:


> Can't believe I just watched the entire 2:41 of that video! So if you read this prior don't watch it, it's a mix of the old guy if family guy and paint drying .


i watched most of it after i read your comment.....just to see if you were right, you were right! haha


----------



## IndianaPSE

Cold in a tree is one thing. Cold in a tree and no deer? Ugh. Love it out here but cmon! I wanna see some deer!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bghunter7777 said:


> Think about it guys sprinkling a little corn out is legal in ohio this looks a lot more entertaining than taking pics of snowflaks and leaves.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEymdx0-lKw


Just passing the time brotha. No worries if you don't like the pics. We don't have baiting in our arsenal of tactics on this hunt, please stop pushing it


----------



## bghunter7777

Fullstrutter said:


> Just passing the time brotha. No worries if you don't like the pics. We don't have baiting in our arsenal of tactics on this hunt, please stop pushing it


I love the pics thanks for sharing just trying to help strut take a field point and shoot it at a song bird or tree rat helps break up my long all day sits


----------



## Pirogue

WUD DUK said:


> Hey bruh, how'd you get the name Pirogue? Only time I ever heard of that was when I lived in Louisiana? You from La.?


Nope...just used to build some for duck huntin. Locals got to callin that and it just stuck.

P


----------



## Fullstrutter

IndianaPSE said:


> Cold in a tree is one thing. Cold in a tree and no deer? Ugh. Love it out here but cmon! I wanna see some deer!!!


Wholeheartshotedly agree




subliminal posting ftw


----------



## IndianaPSE

Sun!!!!!!!!!! Glorious sun! Gimme a hallelujah for one extra degree!!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

IndianaPSE said:


> Sun!!!!!!!!!! Glorious sun! Gimme a hallelujah for one extra degree!!!!!


Did someone forget his thermals today?


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## IndianaPSE

No I'm good it's just been a long cold breezy day of grey. The sun was a relief


----------



## Campbesh

Definite pulling for you guys. But I'm glad I'm not the only one that can sit out all day and not see a thing.


----------



## hooiserarcher

You guys seriously need to invest in heater body suits. Cold is a thing of the past. We hunted in single digits with windy conditions and was very comfortable.


----------



## IndianaPSE

I'm actually not bat just fingers and toes


----------



## orarcher

bghunter7777 said:


> I love the pics thanks for sharing just trying to help strut take a field point and shoot it at a song bird or tree rat helps break up my long all day sits


Good lord !! Leave the guys be if they wanted your help they would ask for it !! Especially since you are just a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## kspseshooter

orarcher said:


> Good lord !! Leave the guys be if they wanted your help they would ask for it !! Especially since you are just a wealth of knowledge.


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## DPW

orarcher said:


> Good lord !! Leave the guys be if they wanted your help they would ask for it !! Especially since you are just a wealth of knowledge.


This X2


----------



## IndianaPSE

Day 2. The golden moment. Standing. Ready!


----------



## Fullstrutter

hooiserarcher said:


> You guys seriously need to invest in heater body suits. Cold is a thing of the past. We hunted in single digits with windy conditions and was very comfortable.



I think I'm going to for next year...either HBS or the IWOM. Haven't done much research on their pros and cons yet. Any thoughts from someone thats owned or used both what you prefer and why?


----------



## kiaelite

F5, f5, f5, f5, f5, f5, "ma,wheres the meatloaf" f5, f5, f5, f5


----------



## bozo300

Damn cold in nebraska today that's for sure


----------



## WildWilt15

Love the thread thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fullstrutter said:


> I think I'm going to for next year...either HBS or the IWOM. Haven't done much research on their pros and cons yet. Any thoughts from someone thats owned or used both what you prefer and why?


I have the HBS, my dad just switched to the IWOM - he didn't like the idea of getting in the suit 20+ feet up in the air at age 63 - he had used teh HBS for the past several years will no complaints. H elikes teh fact he can put the IWOM on, walk to the stand, climb in the stand, get settled, and simply drop the bottom out. He hasn't had the opportunity to use it in rock bottom temps, but it shoudl get tested this week in KS.

I HATE shooting with bulk on my chest, arms and back. The layers greatly reduce many's abilitly to replicate the form they practice all off-season; not to mention they interfere with the stretch needed to efferively draw your bow. Couple that with limbs that become tougher to flex in the cold, even a small touch of buck fever, and you have a recipe for HEARTBREAK. The HBS lets me walk to my wearing MINIMAL which helps tremendously with regard to our number one enmey - sweat!!!! Once at teh base of my tree, I slip on my jacket, throw the HBS over my should and climb into the stand. Once on the platform, the saftey system is secured, I opent he suit and lay it open on the seat. I sit in the open suit, slip on my boot covers, then into the legs, the suit getszipped to my waist, my bow comes up, get loaded, and on the hanger, I zip ALL THE WAY UP and sit. I don't want any heat that build up during the climb, suiting up and getting settled to escape.

I have NEVER had a problem slipping out of my suit, even with several deer inside 20 yards. I do swap out my bino chest harness for a standard harness and keep them hanging in a small hook, only because they fog almost instantly when I pull them out of the suit. The suit allows me to wear very SHOOTING comfortable clothing underneath.

I think if it this way....I want something for warmth and I can't ever remeber getting cold in the HBS...s I have always given it two thumbs up....maybe Pop tags out early this week adn I try the IWOM for a omparision I'd feel differently, but I think the bulk on the sleeves, chest and back would bother me too much....

To each their own....

Good luck with your research and even more luck in the woods tomorrow....

JOE


----------



## Fullstrutter

Joe, fantastic post, the time and effort it took is much appreciated! Some things to think about regarding this purchase. 

Well this evening on stand, I regret to inform, as you guys no doubt know by now, we didn't see anything. Challening day in the Ohio deer woods, we're fearing lockdown. 

The inspiring news though is, starting tmrw, our shooter buck standards are dropping! Additionally, we are in FULL nanny-whackin mode. Any/all does that come within bow range can be considered 100% skewered! Kel wants to bring home a deer so...little year and a half old doe?? She's gonna bleed just like any other deer and she's gonna taste awesome too!! Slickheads BEWARE!!!

We are out to dinner now and strategizing over ice cold YUENGLING drafts!! An excellent brewski IMO, yueng-gold as me and my boys call it!









Even despite our lack of movement today on our all day vigils, we are pumped to get back in the saddle again tmrw! It's going to take more than a whole day of freezing temps and no deer to deter us!! 

Strutter and Indy out!


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome posts guys! My boy and I will be going out to let him wack something tomorrow afternoon. He is 10 yrs old and will be shooting a crossbow. Can't wait!I am taking some vac and leaving work early and getn him outa school early. Wife and baby girl went outa town... We got the chance and we gone! Lol. Should be a good deal for him typically however lack of food source near by has me a touch uncomfortable... His standards are lower than mine will be so maybe we can get his tag punched tomorrow. He is in my den rattling with my antlers as I type this. Getn our gear together now! Hopefully between someone there will be some blood on the ground tomorrow.. Good luck Strutt and Indy! Sure enjoyed this thread AGAIN!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Scott, you must fill Kelly in on the Alabama trip we took and the yuengling stories. LOL he will appreciate it


----------



## hoyttech13

lockdown for sure...........I monitor almost 20 trail cams between ohio and ky and I have seen a drop in buck movement by about 90% in the last 2-3 days. on a positive note the mid day movement should pick up any day now......but im really disappointed that your standards have dropped........I though you didn't mind tag soup........my last ohio buck was 2 years ago 187" 17 pt. I have seen way more shooters in ohio than Kansas.......good luck boys..........


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hogwire Strings said:


> Scott, you must fill Kelly in on the Alabama trip we took and the yuengling stories. LOL he will appreciate it


Just filled him in haha! That was a great trip brotha. 48 Yuenglings killed in 3 days (mostly around the nightly massive bonfires) and many close calls on those wiley Alabama easterns!


----------



## AFL29

Lockdown can be mentally challenging due to so much idle time with minimal action. For what ever its worth, find thickest cover possible, hang a set, play the wind as you guys do anyway and continue to be patient as you have been. I have been involved on some solo hunts and behind camera during so called lockdown phase. More times than not, when everything seemed unlikely to see a shooter, guard went down, doubt started sinking in, and there he is. Truth be told not all ended with a kill, but all of those long sits were worth every ounce of effort. Point of my post, you guys know the drill, stick in there, enjoy it and be ready. Before you know it, its back to work, busy life and wishing we were in the tree even during the tough lockdown. Good luck again. It only takes few minutes to turn the whole thing into heart pumping craze. There is got to be a bruiser between does on the mission on the awesome land tomorrow. Later and good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

AFL29 said:


> Lockdown can be mentally challenging due to so much idle time with minimal action. For what ever its worth, find thickest cover possible, hang a set, play the wind as you guys do anyway and continue to be patient as you have been. I have been involved on some solo hunts and behind camera during so called lockdown phase. More times than not, when everything seemed unlikely to see a shooter, guard went down, doubt started sinking in, and there he is. Truth be told not all ended with a kill, but all of those long sits were worth every ounce of effort. Point of my post, you guys know the drill, stick in there, enjoy it and be ready. Before you know it, its back to work, busy life and wishing we were in the tree even during the tough lockdown. Good luck again. It only takes few minutes to turn the whole thing into heart pumping craze. There is got to be a bruiser between does on the mission on the awesome land tomorrow. Later and good luck


Awesome post brother!


----------



## APAsuphan

12-Ringer said:


> I have the HBS, my dad just switched to the IWOM - he didn't like the idea of getting in the suit 20+ feet up in the air at age 63 - he had used teh HBS for the past several years will no complaints. H elikes teh fact he can put the IWOM on, walk to the stand, climb in the stand, get settled, and simply drop the bottom out. He hasn't had the opportunity to use it in rock bottom temps, but it shoudl get tested this week in KS.
> 
> I HATE shooting with bulk on my chest, arms and back. The layers greatly reduce many's abilitly to replicate the form they practice all off-season; not to mention they interfere with the stretch needed to efferively draw your bow. Couple that with limbs that become tougher to flex in the cold, even a small touch of buck fever, and you have a recipe for HEARTBREAK. The HBS lets me walk to my wearing MINIMAL which helps tremendously with regard to our number one enmey - sweat!!!! Once at teh base of my tree, I slip on my jacket, throw the HBS over my should and climb into the stand. Once on the platform, the saftey system is secured, I opent he suit and lay it open on the seat. I sit in the open suit, slip on my boot covers, then into the legs, the suit getszipped to my waist, my bow comes up, get loaded, and on the hanger, I zip ALL THE WAY UP and sit. I don't want any heat that build up during the climb, suiting up and getting settled to escape.
> 
> I have NEVER had a problem slipping out of my suit, even with several deer inside 20 yards. I do swap out my bino chest harness for a standard harness and keep them hanging in a small hook, only because they fog almost instantly when I pull them out of the suit. The suit allows me to wear very SHOOTING comfortable clothing underneath.
> 
> I think if it this way....I want something for warmth and I can't ever remeber getting cold in the HBS...s I have always given it two thumbs up....maybe Pop tags out early this week adn I try the IWOM for a omparision I'd feel differently, but I think the bulk on the sleeves, chest and back would bother me too much....
> 
> To each their own....
> 
> Good luck with your research and even more luck in the woods tomorrow....
> 
> JOE


Awesome write up!


----------



## Fullstrutter

hoyttech13 said:


> lockdown for sure...........I monitor almost 20 trail cams between ohio and ky and I have seen a drop in buck movement by about 90% in the last 2-3 days. on a positive note the mid day movement should pick up any day now......but im really disappointed that your standards have dropped........I though you didn't mind tag soup........my last ohio buck was 2 years ago 187" 17 pt. I have seen way more shooters in ohio than Kansas.......good luck boys..........


Unfortunately the farm we are hunting is not a high trophy potential farm. Truth be told it may not even be a good deer hunting farm in general due to the lack of thick cover and just woods/timber in general...we simply don't know yet. The farm hasn't been hunted so we don't know what to expect and just need to put more time on stand and get more experience out there to know what to expect. 

What we do know...we have two days remaining and we want to get some venison on the ground!!


----------



## alxb2003

no experience with hbs . used the iwom for a couple seasons so far and do not get cold. the material is a little noisy on dead calm days. i like to cross my legs side to side and its impossible in the suit but i suspect its the same way with hbs and iwom.
iwom has a cinch strap so it can be worn as a parka but i am very thin and cant get it to cinch tight enough to stay around waist . fixed the problem by using safety strap to wrap around the suit until i get to the tree. 
the pockets and hand warmer are awesome on iwom. it has kept me in the stand instead of in a box blind which i dislike.


----------



## kansasboi

AFL29 said:


> Lockdown can be mentally challenging due to so much idle time with minimal action. For what ever its worth, find thickest cover possible, hang a set, play the wind as you guys do anyway and continue to be patient as you have been. I have been involved on some solo hunts and behind camera during so called lockdown phase. More times than not, when everything seemed unlikely to see a shooter, guard went down, doubt started sinking in, and there he is. Truth be told not all ended with a kill, but all of those long sits were worth every ounce of effort. Point of my post, you guys know the drill, stick in there, enjoy it and be ready. Before you know it, its back to work, busy life and wishing we were in the tree even during the tough lockdown. Good luck again. It only takes few minutes to turn the whole thing into heart pumping craze. There is got to be a bruiser between does on the mission on the awesome land tomorrow. Later and good luck


Well said! Good luck tomorrow boys, there will be blood!


----------



## shaffer88

ahh yuengling, the only downside to living in ks is no yuengling!!!!!!!!!!!! me or one of my family members take a trip to Memphis ever 2-3 months and restock our yuengling reserves.. love the black and tan and the light.


----------



## Fireman324

AFL29 - that was a super post man!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I cant imagine no yuengling. Scott and I have coined ourselves as the yuengling bros........ stuff is legit!



shaffer88 said:


> ahh yuengling, the only downside to living in ks is no yuengling!!!!!!!!!!!! me or one of my family members take a trip to Memphis ever 2-3 months and restock our yuengling reserves.. love the black and tan and the light.


----------



## IndianaPSE

We just hung a set commando style - in the dark. Hoping to catch some deer returning to bed at the end of the horse pasture. It's a non traditional attempt/attack so I'll give it the morning and see what happens. I had 850+ pics on camera of many doe and several bucks back in sept/oct. Stay tuned for an interesting morning. There should be blood!!


----------



## CarpCommander

Fullstrutter said:


> Unfortunately the farm we are hunting is not a high trophy potential farm. Truth be told it may not even be a good deer hunting farm in general due to the lack of thick cover and just woods/timber in general...we simply don't know yet. The farm hasn't been hunted so we don't know what to expect and just need to put more time on stand and get more experience out there to know what to expect.
> 
> What we do know...we have two days remaining and we want to get some venison on the ground!!


What part of Madison are yall hunting? 

Ive got a family farm one county north of Madison, in Champaign county, outside of Mechanicsburg. Ive been hunting it for about 8yrs now, and although its some of the hardest hunting you'll ever find, its produced some giants over the years. The deer are skittish and the cover is THICK honeysuckle, but it will make anyone a better hunter. 

Im currently playing cat n mouse with a 7-8yr old stud that I managed to shoot (and lose) last year, but he lived, and I want my broadhead back! 

Some parts of Madison are PRIME, such as a small section south of Mechanicsburg, a section near 70 and 38, and on the eastern edge close to Columbus. Other parts just plain suck. I worked in London for a few years, and it was a rare occurance to see anything in the fields, along 38. Hopefully you guys are in a good area; it sounds like its got potential.

Ill be out this weekend just north of ya, praying things pick up. Lockdown here for sure-past few days Ive seen almost no movement. It went from having 5-15 deer pass by in shooting range each sit, to zero deer seen per sit. 

At any rate, good luck guys!


----------



## shaffer88

Hogwire Strings said:


> I cant imagine no yuengling. Scott and I have coined ourselves as the yuengling bros........ stuff is legit!


im telling you brother its a sad world when the yuengling well runs dry


----------



## IndianaPSE

Up and ready. Refueling last night was surely needed after yesterday's GRUELING sit. It's colder this AM but will be a few degree ticks warmer today. Although, the wind is gonna be stronger, so I guess that's a wash, right?

As Strut mentioned, we are looking to take some venison back home (I've got several friends and family members wanting venison) so any doe is fair game today. We have 4 tags. 1 doe, 1 buck each. YES, we are still searching for the big buck, so it'll be another all day quest. It IS November. It IS the rut.

As noted, I'm set up on the end of the old horse pasture where I had the trail cam in Sept./Oct. just 20y off the trail that produced the 850+ pics. I'm not sure how my day will unfold but I'm thinking this stand for the better part of the AM, then transfer to the Triangle set is a logical maneuver.

I've got a feeling we will finally see some bucks today!! They ARE here. The sign is strong (scrapes, rubs, and monster tracks) so it's just a matter of catching them traveling.

Next report treeside.

Indy


----------



## Fullstrutter

I won't be getting cold today that's for sure!! Gonna plaster these b*stards all over my body between layers lol


----------



## shaffer88

lol, , home made heater body suit? good luck lay down a hot nanny and let her draw them in


----------



## CarpCommander

Man y'all are acting like it's cold out...lol. Last year was COLD-this ain't bad 

Might catch one on it's feet this AM, seems like textbook weather.


----------



## Fireman324

All I can do not to laugh about the "I'm gonna plaster these *******s all over" comment!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heavy frost on the ground. Had to break thru a skim of ice wading thru the foot deep 50 foot wide river in the part that wasn't gently flowing. Got up and in perfectly, silently. 

Can't wait to be at fulldraw...


----------



## IndianaPSE

The tri-section: cut corn, pasture, bed.


----------



## Fullstrutter




----------



## Huntin Hard

Good luck guys! I have a feeling you'll have deer down today


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Strut...I can give you some insight on HBS vs. Warm bag
I've been using the HBS for 10 years now and have taken 30+ deer with it on super warm very quiet . A few years back my self and a buddy were doing a all day sit in December Temps around 5 degrees . I had my HBS and I let my bud borrow My Dad's hbs....He Loved It . Month later he bought the warm bag thinking it would be as good (it was cheaper) no he regrets it . He says the warm bag isn't bad but it is no where near as warm as the hbs and is alot louder . Only thing I would recommend is unless you are super skinny get the wide model. I am 5'6" and not as skinny as I used to be 10 years ago but it still works great....just may upgrade to a wide ( even if it's a bit roomy inside no problem to shoot out of) I've even used my dad's large size with no issues. They are the best cold weather hunting clothing I own!
Oh and great thread guys love it!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Across the river behind my stand, the sun is rising over the frosty Ohio landscape


----------



## Fullstrutter

One of my best buddies who lives up in CT just called me and said he shot a monster for up there!! 40 yards lasered, slightly quartering away, perfect tucked behind the shoulder heart shot he thinks. Saw the buck run 60 yards or so and before he dodged behind some cedars, he saw the tail wagging side to side...gotta be a BBD!! He said it's for sure his personal best bow buck which must be better than the 126 and change gross 10 point I helped him track and recover maybe 6 years ago! He has a few P&Y bucks on trail cam and the biggest is a 140ish 10 pointer which he's thinking it could be that one! I'm super pumped for him!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Strut

Did you ever get a chance to post those videos with the bigger bucks from the beginning of your hunt?


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> Strut
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to post those videos with the bigger bucks from the beginning of your hunt?


I'll try to make it a priority tonight but no promises, just been hunting all day everyday and having too much fun every night


----------



## kiaelite

Fullstrutter said:


> I'll try to make it a priority tonight but no promises, just been hunting all day everyday and having too much fun every night


No such thing as too much fun! Do what you do brotha!


----------



## GrooGrux

You guys really need some kind of warm gear. I've owned a HBS, then a Warmbag, then an IWOM....now a warmbag again.

Sold the HBS because I too wasn't a fan putting it on 25' in a tree. I however loved how it fell off your back to give you a bulk-free shot.

I then bought the Warmbag. I didn't use the zipper arm holes for shooting tho...I used it like the HBS and let it fall off my back. The thing I loved most is having my arms inside. Ideal for texting or dropping things & knowing they aren't falling 25'. I did like the zipper arm holes for just normal use grabbing things or climbing my stand. I put it on AT the base of the tree. I sold it for an iwom because of all the fantastic reviews I read.

This year I hunting with the iwom & didn't like it. Although it has some really nice features, I didn't like having my arms out...fingers got cold when texting /in phone. Also, with arms out, it is like wearing a coat on your top half....and I felt like I was limited with how much I can layer. Also, it is a pretty heavy garment, which is fine if it keeps you that much warmer, but I personally think I was colder in the iwom than the Warmbag.

Last week I sold my iwom and searched hard and found a remaining Warmbag for next year again. Not saying the iwom isn't good, because a lot of people like it, I just thought the Warmbag was better for me.


----------



## BigDeer

Pulled into the parking lot at work and a doe is walking around...? I get out and it's bleating like crazy. It's a sign boys. I'm still looking out the window waiting for a buck to come through, phone in hand to take a pic. Good luck today!


----------



## dspell20

Good luck boys. I think the move will bring some action.


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Fullstrutter said:


> I think I'm going to for next year...either HBS or the IWOM. Haven't done much research on their pros and cons yet. Any thoughts from someone thats owned or used both what you prefer and why?


Have used both...HBS is great but I take my IWOM out with me every time...I'd imagine you're not using it for Florida so this week to two week trip is where you'd need it...if you're a gun hunter I think the HBS is great but I like having my hands free as an archery hunter due to the close and personal nature of archery hunting...PLUS in your case your texting, moving camera's, taking pictures, etc...having to unvip every time you want to do any of that seems ridiculous when there is a reasonable alternative...IWOM all the way


----------



## Robertoski

BigDeer, that's crazy!! Got your bow in the office with you, just in case? jk:wink:


----------



## BigDeer

Those that just switch between this thread and the crush cam to kill time at work like me, big mofo on that cam right now...


----------



## BigDeer

Robertoski said:


> BigDeer, that's crazy!! Got your bow in the office with you, just in case? jk:wink:


I'm thinking I got the fever and the only prescription is....


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's pretty calm out here and I'm pretty sure I'm hearing some crunching getting closer coming from the north


----------



## King

The time is now!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer!!!! Coming!! Just caught a glimpse of hide thru the trees...don't know what it is yet!!!


----------



## vincent burrell

choot em!


----------



## JGB OH

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 .....THWACK!


----------



## bghunter7777

Fullstrutter said:


> Deer!!!! Coming!! Just caught a glimpse of hide thru the trees...don't know what it is yet!!!


hope its a buck


----------



## King

Keep us posted! Shoot straight.


----------



## Arch

get em


----------



## Tweet46

Here we go!


----------



## dspell20

refresh refresh update update


----------



## evanson

The anticipation...


----------



## Fullstrutter

YES!!! It was two does and they came right by at 12 yards!!! The big doe hit my scent trail from yesterday morning when I walked out to hang the trailcam and locked up! 10 seconds later she looks up at me! Pegged! It was a Mexican standoff for over 5 minutes!! She's head bobbing, lightly stomping her foot...can't make me out 18 feet up in this tree! Luckily I had the rising sun at my back and they were in front of me! Finally she turns away from me following my scent trail and I'm able to get drawn back as she's facing away nose to the ground smelling! She turns quartering away, 19 yards, and I slowly steadily raise the pin and tuck it behind her shoulder...and touch off!!! THWACK!!!!! Instantly I saw a massive spray of blood as the 2" grim reaper laced her right thru both lungs!!! She tore off out of sight and I heard her crash 5 seconds later!!!

Big doe down!!!!! She's gonna dress over 125lbs easily!!! Still shaking!!!


----------



## wmn2

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## b2sandshee

Congrats!!!


----------



## evanson

Nice!


----------



## JGB OH

Bdd! Congrats....now stay put for the 150


----------



## kiaelite

fullstrutter said:


> yes!!! It was two does and they came right by at 12 yards!!! The big doe hit my scent trail from yesterday morning when i walked out to hang the trailcam and locked up! 10 seconds later she looks up at me! Pegged! It was a mexican standoff for over 5 minutes!! She's head bobbing, lightly stomping her foot...can't make me out 18 feet up in this tree! Luckily i had the rising sun at my back and they were in front of me! Finally she turns away from me following my scent trail and i'm able to get drawn back as she's facing away nose to the ground smelling! She turns quartering away, 19 yards, and i slowly steadily raise the pin and tuck it behind her shoulder...and touch off!!! Thwack!!!!! Instantly i saw a massive spray of blood as the 2" grim reaper laced her right thru both lungs!!! She tore off out of sight and i heard her crash 5 seconds later!!!
> 
> Big doe down!!!!! She's gonna dress over 125lbs easily!!! Still shaking!!!


atta boy!


----------



## BigDeer

Beautimus!

Back straps for supper!


----------



## bj99robinson

Now we're talking!


----------



## King

Nice work. Time for a shooter to take a stroll by!


----------



## gtsum2

Congrats! Hopefully a buck follows her in now


----------



## dgblum

:thumbs_up Yes sir!!


----------



## Fireman324

That's what's up! Well done Strutt!!! [emoji106]


----------



## Txag02

Congrats!!!


----------



## kravguy

Sweetness


----------



## hunter97

Nicely done


----------



## IndianaPSE

I moved to the triangle. Deer moving in harvesting corn field towards me then angled off to north. They are moving.


----------



## dspell20

Back straps for diner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## IndianaPSE

Way to go Scotty!!!


----------



## tanna114

That's what I'm talking about!!! Congrats!


----------



## hunterhewi

Congtats strut!!


----------



## phibrybout

Way to go Scott! Hopefully big boy is following their scent trail!


----------



## Tweet46

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## WUD DUK

Nice:thumbs_up


----------



## JF88

Grim Reapers are eatin....nice Scotty! Love the GRs...


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats, just make sure you go temp tag her if you plan to keep hunting. Weird ohio rule even if you have multiple tags. Nice work!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow...just had a 90" 11 point 1.5 year old up and comer with split brows n trashy bases come thru!!! They're moving today!! What a difference a day makes!!











We are going to stay on stand until 3pm or so to try and get bucks down too! Then we'll meet up and get my doe out with light to field dress and drag.

Thanks for the congrats, I'm super pumped right now!!!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Love me some split brows! Nice work


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats Strutter!!


----------



## kravguy

I thought we were shooting 90" deer today? That should have been grim reaper #2


----------



## Sasamafras

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow...just had a 90" 11 point 1.5 year old up and comer with split brows n trashy bases come thru!!! They're moving today!! What a difference a day makes!!
> 
> View attachment 2084506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to stay on stand until 3pm or so to try and get bucks down too! Then we'll meet up and get my doe out with light to field dress and drag.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, I'm super pumped right now!!!


Again congrats just make sure you go temp tag that doe so you can keep hunting! You Don't even have to call it in yet just temp tag it. Great day and great thread!


----------



## smokecity

Nice work man.

My favorite part about this thread besides your descriptive writing is the fact that it takes hunting back to a whole new level. 

You know your goals and are focused on them. You had specific standards on the first leg and a new set on this one...

Too many hunters don't have a plan, and are far from focused on a goal.

You get the boys pumped up over a doe kill and that is awesome.


Keep it up fellas


----------



## Campbesh

Sasamafras said:


> Again congrats just make sure you go temp tag that doe so you can keep hunting! You Don't even have to call it in yet just temp tag it. Great day and great thread!


I don't think he will be able to find it until about 3 pm.. Tough track [emoji6]


----------



## daveinohio

I would just go ahead and check her in from the tree.


----------



## MBaboon

Campbesh said:


> I don't think he will be able to find it until about 3 pm.. Tough track [emoji6]


I like the way you think 

Congrats on sticking something Strutter.


----------



## bghunter7777

glad you guys are finally seeing a few young ones and nannys hopefully a booner comes by soon.


----------



## ladderstand

Nice work!


----------



## bghunter7777

daveinohio said:


> I would just go ahead and check her in from the tree.


Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.


----------



## Huntin Hard

bghunter7777 said:


> Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.


What's the rush ? He doesn't have to get down right away to tag it in. He can do it later tonight and not break rules.


----------



## Campbesh

bghunter7777 said:


> Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.


I am wondering if strut is finding any of this unsolicited advice about regs or tactics crashing his thread useful. Doesn't sound like he saw the deer go down and who are we to decide how long he gives the deer to bleed out/bed? Pretty soon he's not going to share anymore details...


----------



## kspseshooter

bghunter7777 said:


> Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.


Why don't you go sit over your corn pile! If the deer isn't moved it doesn't need tagged


----------



## NCBuckNBass

bghunter7777 said:


> Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.



Honest answer: So you are hunting a doe walks by your tree and you put one through her and not 20 seconds later a booner comes by tracking her scent trail. What you gonna do next?


----------



## Awdbyhm

Strutter did tag her already...with a reaper!


----------



## zap

haters are gonna hate......being in the spotlight puts a target on your back.......

I hope you fellas have a good hunt these last few days.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg!!!!!!! I just witnessed some of the best rut action of my life!! You guys aren't going to believe this crap!!!!!! Typing details now, while remaining extremely vigilant...

****Edited - careful with the colorful language FS****


----------



## BigDeer

bghunter7777 said:


> Would be a shame to poach one live on AT go tag the deer before hunting rules are in place for a reason.


Says this guy ...

Post #1 then #32

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2358334


----------



## sticknstring33

Let me guess, a buck came in and tried to breed the doe you just shot? 

I actually had this happen back in '09!


----------



## Fullstrutter

About a half hour ago, within minutes of getting back in my stand after temp tagging the doe, I look to my right and see yet another deer coming thru the woods, already within 60 yards!!! Instantly I see antlers...and quite a bit more than the 90 incher!! I'm thinking this could be a shooter!! He comes in and blows out the 3 foot wide scrape at 35 yards!!! I can see he is a 10 pointer with HUGE 5-6" brows, good mass, and a a broken G3 unfortunately. 

I recognized the buck as one we had on trail cam and we thought he was around 110" maybe. Well, he's bigger in person!! Probably 3.5 years old and 120"ish. I could have shot him 6 ways from Sunday he gave me every angle every yardage. He walked right in to 10 yards and blew out the smaller scrape right in front of my stand. I may regret it, but I decided to pass!!! I just had a feeling that with the higher pressure morning that there was something in the air and maybe I'd see something even bigger.

Here he is!










Story continues on next post...


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> About a half hour ago, within minutes of getting back in my stand after temp tagging the doe, I look to my right and see yet another deer coming thru the woods, already within 60 yards!!! Instantly I see antlers...and quite a bit more than the 90 incher!! I'm thinking this could be a shooter!! He comes in and blows out the 3 foot wide scrape at 35 yards!!! I can see he is a 10 pointer with HUGE 5-6" brows, good mass, and a a broken G3 unfortunately.
> 
> I recognized the buck as one we had on trail cam and we thought he was around 110" maybe. Well, he's bigger in person!! Probably 3.5 years old and . I could have shot him 6 ways from Sunday he gave me every angle every yardage. He walked right in to 10 yards and blew out the smaller scrape right in front of my stand. I may regret it, but I decided to pass!!! I just had a feeling that with the higher pressure morning that there was something in the air and maybe I'd see something even bigger.
> 
> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2084557
> 
> 
> 
> Story continues on next post...


Nice encounter!


----------



## Muy Grande

BigDeer said:


> Says this guy ...
> 
> Post #1 then #32
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2358334



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## smokecity

Excellent pic strutter


----------



## bsites9

BigDeer said:


> Says this guy ...
> 
> Post #1 then #32
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2358334


haha...that's funny. This guy has been putting in the only useless info in the entire thread. Almost sounds like he's doing it on purpose. 

Anyway, good job strut. Your big buck may come by just yet.


----------



## Fullstrutter

So I decide to pass and video him, take a bunch of pics, etc. He eventually moseys off out into the field and I watch him the binos until he's out of sight, shaking from the encounter, wondering if I made the right decision. I start texting Kelly and friends about the experience. 

All of a sudden I look up to the left...other direction from which the 120 came from...HUGE MATURE BUCK!!!!!! Instant red alert mode....no question....P&Y shooter!!!!!! He's already inside 40 yards and coming right at me, if he maintains the course it'll take him by me at 12 yards same trail the does came in on, but from the opposite direction!

continued on next post...


----------



## evanson

You gonna have the will power to let him pass a second time Strut? Just curious.


----------



## Arch

lol


----------



## prf2009a

F5 f5 f5!


----------



## evanson

You know how to keep the audience invested. Awsome thread.


----------



## Fireman324

Omg come on already! Your tagged out l know it deep down inside!!!!


----------



## cwschwark

Strutt! I'm off for a 3 day weekend! Long shifts earlier this week paid off. Headed to my lease by Tulsa. Just saw Jeff Danker and the Major League Bowhunter crew at the fuel stop! They pulled up right next to me, had a giant buck in their pull behind trailer!!


----------



## affe22

Dang it, man. I'm going to be refresh every 10 seconds now. Excited to hear what happened.


----------



## Iluvatar

i wonder how many people are sitting at their desks at work hitting "refresh" every 10 seconds right now....


----------



## kiaelite

Iluvatar said:


> i wonder how many people are sitting at their desks at work hitting "refresh" every 10 seconds right now....


me!


----------



## rebelfan1010

Iluvatar said:


> i wonder how many people are sitting at their desks at work hitting "refresh" every 10 seconds right now....


That would be me. haha


----------



## BigDeer

Iluvatar said:


> i wonder how many people are sitting at their desks at work hitting "refresh" every 10 seconds right now....


cough6.7 secondscough


----------



## Fullstrutter

He walks right in to 15 yards and opens up a new scrape. I draw. It's happening so fast. He's quartering away, wide open, oblivious to the impending danger lurking ominously close. I bring the pin up, steady my bubble level, get it right behind his shoulder and as my Gramps always said to me growing up "take the extra second". 

With the adrenaline flowing aggressively, pin almost where I wanted it to be, I took the extra second to calm my nerves telling myself "you cannot blow this shot, make it perfect"........and he left the scrape he blew out and started walking right behind brush! :mg: I had no shot!! :mg: 

Ok...I let down silently, slowly. Seemed like I had super human strength, I've never let 75lbs down so slow and smooth. I figure he's goon a keep going north, the direction he was heading. He walks south away from me. I figure he'll hook up with the main trail at 35 yards and turn back north. He turns south and drifts back into the brush!!

Omg...did that really just happen? The 10 pointer that has eluded me my whole life just walked right into, and then promptly right back out of my life. I had him dead to rights but it just wasn't meant to be on that encounter. 

There's more to the story...!


----------



## ABEAR491

still waiting hurry hurry!!


----------



## KROGERS

I bet he grunted at him...the deer turned around and came right back and he pinwheeled his butt.


----------



## affe22

Alright, who is taking bets on if Strutter dropped a deer?


----------



## jre4192

KROGERS said:


> I bet he grunted at him...the deer turned around and came right back and he pinwheeled his butt.


Hope he didn't shoot him in the butt


----------



## KROGERS

Well, that wouldn't be ideal now...would it. :embara:


----------



## sticknstring33

Wow, a boone 10 @ 10 yds and no shot... ouch! 

Carry on!


----------



## Fireman324

Wow. Speechless with jaw on the floor....


----------



## kiaelite

the crowd is growing by the F5


----------



## vincent burrell

Stop being a tease! I only have 10 minutes of break left!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Guys!!! It's Indy. Strut's battery is dying and charger is failing. We plan to meet up at 4p. Sorry to leave us all hangin'


----------



## Campbesh

... And the crowd goes wild!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Traffic is light in my side of farm. It appears the 3 day rule on stand proved wise for Scott


----------



## Hower08

IndianaPSE said:


> Guys!!! It's Indy. Strut's battery is dying and charger is failing. We plan to meet up at 4p. Sorry to leave us all hangin'


your gonna meet up at 4 pm to strut passed out drunk with a monster on one shoulder and a doe on the other!! please take pics!!!!


----------



## huntinfool14

IndianaPSE said:


> Guys!!! It's Indy. Strut's battery is dying and charger is failing. We plan to meet up at 4p. Sorry to leave us all hangin'


You're kidding, right?????


----------



## IndianaPSE

Omg it's on over here like electric. Just had several does being pushed by two bucks


----------



## MBaboon

Noooo..must know what happens next lol

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## bsites9

I think this is a ruse...I'm confident the deer came back into the shoot lane and is laying dead 50 yards away and he's just doing this to me us anxious/piss us off!


----------



## kiaelite

IndianaPSE said:


> Omg it's on over here like electric. Just had several does being pushed by two bucks


take the helm, change the subject, smash a deer (of any kind) and keep us along for the ride.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Wow!!! Shooter trailing fast ran past out of sight


----------



## Campbesh

Dude... His battery lasted alllll day in the cold yesterday. I'm sorta not buying it either...


----------



## IndianaPSE

So much for lockdown theory


----------



## JF88

This. Is. Awesome. Come on boys!!!!


----------



## huntinfool14

This is a bad episode of Jerry Springer again for us quiver sniffers....:wink:

At least tell us how much bone is down, Strut.


----------



## IndianaPSE

He thought cable was breaking


----------



## Campbesh

Theory... Strut got the big guy and either is so excited he can't type or wants to get a head start on his two deer and will share later...


----------



## IndianaPSE

Our last texts:


----------



## King

They're probably sitting at camp watching a Stan Potts episode drinking Yuengling's and giving us the play-by-play. :wink:


----------



## blackngold51

Stay in the tree with this action! You can track/gut in the dark!


----------



## King

I'm going to go out on a limb and say Scott grunted him back in and whacked him. Needs Indy's help to track/drag.


----------



## Slick16

dang this is intense!


----------



## Jon C

I might have to take the rest of the day off just so I can read this thread...hahahaha


----------



## IndianaPSE

Standing was clipped on had an 125 8 pt pushing a doe at me but Took a hard right out of the triangle. Heck ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Hower08

Jon C said:


> I might have to take the rest of the day off just so I can read this thread...hahahaha


im thinking this same thing i gotta be at work at 3 today this is as good as me being out their except im on the warm couch right now


----------



## IndianaPSE

Beamen123 said:


> They're probably sitting at camp watching a Stan Potts episode drinking Yuengling's and giving us the play-by-play. :wink:


----------



## IndianaPSE

Trust me I'm not moving right now it's on!!!! Ohio rut FTW!!!


----------



## huntinfool14

DUDES - Strutter says he already tagged his doe, Indy asked what time to meet Strutter to TRACK?...... Sounds like another deer has been put on the ground??!!!


----------



## jre4192

huntinfool14 said:


> DUDES - Strutter says he already tagged his doe, Indy asked what time to meet Strutter to TRACK?...... Sounds like another deer has been put on the ground??!!!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Just got a glimpse of the chase group that exited the triangle they are already 200y away


----------



## Sasamafras

This is great, keep updates coming!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Why would you guys get down during prime time? It's cold, that doe will be fine.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Small 6 nose to ground trailing the chase grp


----------



## MBaboon

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Why would you guys get down during prime time? It's cold, that doe will be fine.


My thoughts too but if you read between the lines it really sounds like strut is leaving us hanging and has a buck down as well. The play play sounds like something out of a deer hunting fairy tale.


----------



## huntinfool14

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Why would you guys get down during prime time? It's cold, that doe will be fine.


To recover Struts 10 point.


----------



## bghunter7777

Fullstrutter said:


> About a half hour ago, within minutes of getting back in my stand after temp tagging the doe, I look to my right and see yet another deer coming thru the woods, already within 60 yards!!! Instantly I see antlers...and quite a bit more than the 90 incher!! I'm thinking this could be a shooter!! He comes in and blows out the 3 foot wide scrape at 35 yards!!! I can see he is a 10 pointer with HUGE 5-6" brows, good mass, and a a broken G3 unfortunately.
> 
> I recognized the buck as one we had on trail cam and we thought he was around 110" maybe. Well, he's bigger in person!! Probably 3.5 years old and 120"ish. I could have shot him 6 ways from Sunday he gave me every angle every yardage. He walked right in to 10 yards and blew out the smaller scrape right in front of my stand. I may regret it, but I decided to pass!!! I just had a feeling that with the higher pressure morning that there was something in the air and maybe I'd see something even bigger.
> 
> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2084557
> 
> 
> 
> Story continues on next post...


You take pictures of snow flakes and rivers and sunshine but not the deer you just shot while "temp tagging it"????


----------



## ladderstand

This is f-ing ridiculous. The last 2 pages are like a cliff hanger and now I have to sit with no updates til 4??? 

Anyone working today isn't getting S done... I keep daydreaming about being in the stand tomorrow!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

huntinfool14 said:


> DUDES - Strutter says he already tagged his doe, Indy asked what time to meet Strutter to TRACK?...... Sounds like another deer has been put on the ground??!!!


Track/drag/gut??? All same language. Cmon guys. Fingers ice cold. Trust me no hidden agenda or games here. We're both honest straight up dudes. I was trying to stay of the phone during his encounter.


----------



## Campbesh

IndianaPSE said:


> Track/drag/gut??? All same language. Cmon guys. Fingers ice cold. Trust me no hidden agenda or games here. We're both honest straight up dudes. I was trying to stay of the phone during his encounter.


Ok... So tell us atleast. Did he get a shot?


----------



## IndianaPSE

huntinfool14 said:


> To recover Struts 10 point.


This was our plan before the buck encounter not sure what we will do now. Stand by... 

We were only going to get the doe prior to dark and then things got busy!


----------



## IndianaPSE

I don't think he did. I was following just as you all were and his last text was same as he told all of you. He did not get a shot buck walked into thick cover..


----------



## IndianaPSE

More noise!!!


----------



## huntinfool14

lol at the cliffhangers.. this is good!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Nothing.


----------



## bghunter7777

Congrats on the doe strut post a picture for us??


----------



## IndianaPSE

So funny. Chasing going on 100+ y in the cut corn on opposite side of triangle of my local. Like a bank teller line. I chose the wrong side.


----------



## MBaboon

Very exciting stuff but everyone needs to relax a bit. These guys are busting ass in frigid temps bringing us all along for the ride, and that's quite a privledge if you ask me. I for one would hate to be pressured to bringing the AT world minute by minute updates with all the action they have going on right now. Their eyes need to be on the woods not their phones. No sense in potentially blowing your chance while messing with a phone. Good luck guys! I'll be checking back later.


----------



## nhns4

Fun


----------



## Pittstate23

good luck scott, looks to be more eventful today than your last day in kansas. keep after em!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Affirmative guys. Nobody is more bummed than Scott. He lives for these threads and as soon as he get back online with tech difficulties fixed he'll pick up where he left off. Even if I gotta give him this phone. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## AFL29

IndianaPSE said:


> So much for lockdown theory


That is exactly what lockdown phase seems to be, long drawn out period of deafening silence broken up by sudden chaos and bucks going frantic. More than likely a hot doe or two just came into heat in that area and bucks know it. Good problem to have. Good luck, shoot straight


----------



## buckslayr

I started following this thread, now I can't quit, this is great, good luck fellas!


----------



## BigDeer

FS is inspector gadget with flux capacitors, chargers and satellite dishes in the tree stand and the cable won't work? Damn the luck


----------



## BigDeer

IndianaPSE said:


> My favorite gadget today, hands down (pun intended).


Just got two of those at Menards for $10 each on sale!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Dang. They owe me $10


----------



## IndianaPSE

Well , the explosion of activity has trickled back to quiet that sure was fun!!


----------



## Slick16

BigDeer said:


> Just got two of those at Menards for $10 each on sale!


buy another one and i'll send you $10


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Why would you guys get down during prime time? It's cold, that doe will be fine.



following the law in Ohio, you must legally temporary tag a deer before legally hunting for your next deer. copied from Ohio's department of wildlife site for what a deer hunter can and can't do:
a deer hunter can;
Take more than one deer per day as long as each deer has been tagged with a game tag and a deer permit has been completed before hunting for the next deer.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations


----------



## cwschwark

So if you shoot a doe and 10s later a booner walks past trailing her, legally you have to pass? Lol no way in hell I'd comply with that one.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Slick16 said:


> buy another one and i'll send you $10


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## IndianaPSE

Last note in this topic: Strut & Indy will be sure to comply with the Ohio DNR Laws.


----------



## bghunter7777

IndianaPSE said:


> Last note in this topic: Strut & Indy will be sure to comply with the Ohio DNR Laws.



I hear you brothers and I would most likely drill the buck as well I found it odd that strut did not take a picture of his doe for us I'm not saying I would not continue to hunt either but the story of this buck came in 10 seconds after getting back in my stand come on now I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## orarcher

bghunter7777 said:


> You take pictures of snow flakes and rivers and sunshine but not the deer you just shot while "temp tagging it"????


What a prick !! BEAT it nobody wants to read your crap your spewing !!!


----------



## Campbesh

I learn a lot on AT but boy there sure are some clowns clicking around on here


----------



## Griz34

Come on man let it go. Just go heat up a couple hot pockets and get back down in your mother's basement and continue making out with your forearm.


----------



## dgblum

bghunter7777 said:


> I hear you brothers and I would most likely drill the buck as well I found it odd that strut did not take a picture of his doe for us I'm not saying I would not continue to hunt either but the story of this buck came in 10 seconds after getting back in my stand come on now I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


Trolling one of the most popular AT threads of the year is a surefire way to gain zero respect and look like a complete tool. Give it up. Enjoy the thread for what it is. Epic midwest rut bow hunting at its finest.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Awesome!!! The chase group just re-entered stage left at 120y in cut corn. 3 doe and 2 bucks both small 6s. It sounds like a love bug convention beapin and circlin


----------



## IndianaPSE

I don't see the big 8


----------



## IndianaPSE

Can't get them to enter the woods no matter what I try...


----------



## smokecity

IndianaPSE said:


> I don't see the big 8


I bet he is pinned on a doe. He could breed her at any moment and be back in the game...

Good things will happen today


----------



## Roo223

I'm not gonna be worth sh** at work with all this rut activity going on


----------



## Huntin Hard

dgblum said:


> Trolling one of the most popular AT threads of the year is a surefire way to gain zero respect and look like a complete tool. Give it up. Enjoy the thread for what it is. Epic midwest rut bow hunting at its finest.


He's a clown! This threads gets some of the most views on AT threads every year


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Roo223 said:


> I'm not gonna be worth sh** at work with all this rut activity going on


I already killed my buck and I'm still not worth sh*t hahah this is too exciting


----------



## IndianaPSE

3 doe came by2 were huge. 30y . Pass.


----------



## jnutz19

IndianaPSE said:


> 3 doe came by2 were huge. 30y . Pass.


Have you heard from Strut anymore?


----------



## Huntin Hard

IndianaPSE said:


> 3 doe came by2 were huge. 30y . Pass.


Thought does were killed today ?


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

cwschwark said:


> So if you shoot a doe and 10s later a booner walks past trailing her, legally you have to pass? Lol no way in hell I'd comply with that one.


Yeah, fn yankee law


----------



## Campbesh

Huntin Hard said:


> Thought does were killed today ?


If it were me and a) strut already arrowed a doe b) bucks frantically chasing, I would hold out for a buck now as well. Have to adapt to the current situation


----------



## IndianaPSE

Huntin Hard said:


> Thought does were killed today ?


Not a clear lane. No shot. Lookin for the trailing buck(s)


----------



## IndianaPSE

This a fabulous action though. Hell I was shaking in in my boots!


----------



## IndianaPSE

The big nanny had me pegged. She was like, "What's with the Michelin Man in the tree?" As she head bobbed!!!


----------



## orarcher

As always awesome thread guys !!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

She was massive. Her head was three times her ear length. 150lb doe all day


----------



## IndianaPSE

jnutz19 said:


> Have you heard from Strut anymore?


Yes. Charged. Busy with buck encounters!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Sorry guys they had 4 online at the store so I called to have them hold two. Glad I did the other two sold out in the 20 minute time frame to when I got there. Thanks for passing along Kelly


----------



## jnutz19

IndianaPSE said:


> Yes. Charged. Busy with buck encounters!!!


Thats a very good reason to not be posting!


----------



## alxb2003

Allright man . Hope yall both tag monsters


----------



## Fullstrutter

Guys I am SO sorry for the delay! I'm having some extremely frustrating and depressing technical difficulties right now. It seems the charger cable that connects my phone to the anker battery pack has been damaged somehow. I finally figured out I need to hold the cable at an angle so it maintains the connection. It would just stop charging and my battery was down to emergent mode 5%!! So I had to turn it off and babysit it making sure it was charging and not touching it to make sure the connection maintained and it could get some charge back up. 

Wow...the thread blew up in the last 90 mins!!! Again I'm sorry for the disappearance but trust me there's nothing more that I'd have rather been doing than finishing my story instead of sitting with my hands tied waiting for a handicapped charger to get my battery back to operating levels!!!! It sucked I was pissed!!!! I'm gonna go read the 3+ pages that I need to catch up on and then finish my story!

Oh and btw I've seen NONSTOP activity all day long including that 120" 10 pointer with the broken G3....saw him 3 different times he's begging for an arrow! But I'm not gonna do it, that's not my game! There's a bigger buck nearby and I ALMOST FREAKIN HAD HIM!!!!! It was Tank, the buck Kelly saw in October...huge mature bodied buck with a guaranteed NET P&Y rack and the 10 pointer I've been hunting forever for!!!!

Rest of the story to come!! The rut is on baby!!!!


----------



## whitetailfarmer

Same goes for PA law. If a 200" walks by after I shoot a doe and I haven't got down to put a tag on that doe yet I have to let the 200" walk. Sucks when you have the rest of the doe in a group stand around as you have 2 more tags to fill. Dumb rule.


----------



## blackngold51

whitetailfarmer said:


> Same goes for PA law. If a 200" walks by after I shoot a doe and I haven't got down to put a tag on that doe yet I have to let the 200" walk. Sucks when you have the rest of the doe in a group stand around as you have 2 more tags to fill. Dumb rule.


Except in special regs areas. :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin Hard

IndianaPSE said:


> Not a clear lane. No shot. Lookin for the trailing buck(s)


Oh okay. Just curious. Thanks for the thread


----------



## cwschwark

I'd stick my tag to my arrow so when it passes through it stays inside the doe haha. Could work!


----------



## AldoTheApache

cwschwark said:


> I'd stick my tag to my arrow so when it passes through it stays inside the doe haha. Could work!


Brilliant. Made me lol


----------



## Griz34

He said he tagged it. Unless you have proof that he didn't get over it.


----------



## prf2009a

with the "rest of the story" taking a while to come I am starting to really hope you arrowed a big boy strutter! Thanks for the Friday entertainment!


----------



## kansasboi

cwschwark said:


> I'd stick my tag to my arrow so when it passes through it stays inside the doe haha. Could work!


Lol! 
Good luck puttin Tank down for the count.


----------



## Griz34

He said he tagged it!


----------



## smokecity

whitetailfarmer said:


> Same goes for PA law. If a 200" walks by after I shoot a doe and I haven't got down to put a tag on that doe yet I have to let the 200" walk. Sucks when you have the rest of the doe in a group stand around as you have 2 more tags to fill. Dumb rule.


totally get why they do it... Example : guy shoots doe with one tag, then buck comes in, decides he wants buck and tags buck, either leaves doe or illegally bags her.

I wish it wasn't that way but the crooks give the game officers no choice.

Back to the real subject!! The rut is on! good luck fellas!


----------



## gasman8

Hey strutter. Good luck to you. We're packing up shop tonight and heading back home to ND. I was only one of three to fill. Been slow down here west of witchita. Lots of does and small bucks moving. Big boys seem to be locked down. Good luck and travel safe bro


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright where I left off, the big 10 had just walked back from the direction that he came. I let him get out to about 60-75 yards and threw a grunt out, nothing. Another grunt, louder this time, he stopped. I wait. He looks. Then he continues going away, dangit. So I let out a snortwheeze, he stops and looks again, but eventually continues on. I'm heartbroken...can't believe this buck was in the death zone and got away. I just wasn't going to rush the shot on such a great buck. Then when he got behind some small branches, still only 20 yards away, I wasn't going to try and thread it and risk wounding him. He had no ideas I was there so why risk it when I can hope he comes back later on or tmrw and gives me a better shot. 

So I wait about 4 minutes so he can get out 150 yards away so its not too close and I get the antlers out. Start out light and escalate into a brawl, about 20 seconds worth...just enough to get his attention hopefully and bring him slinkin back in. 

I put them down and grab my bow. 2 minutes go by and off to my right, the opposite direction from where Tank disappeared, the busted G3 10 is coming in to the rattling! He's grunting like a pig! I pass him again and he circles and heads over to the area where my doe crashed and all of a sudden I hear his grunting get more excited and I hear a huge commotion in the leaves!!! It sounded like he thrashed my doe and tried to get her to get up or tried mounting her laying on the ground or something!! Grunting nonstop! 

All of a sudden I look to my left and there's Tank again!!!! 65 yards away across the clearing!! Ears alert looking intently where the smaller 10 is grunting and making all the rukus from, about 10 yards in front of him!! I'm thinking yes!! Live decoy action he's gonna come back by!! Unbelievably...he turns back around and heads back into the brush. Nooo!! So close again. He came from his bedding area that Kel identified in October and I know he's living really close nearby. Hoping to see him again tonight or tmrw!!! 

He's definitely 4.5 years old 190+lbs dressed body which is how he got his name from Kel when he saw him in Oct. He also has huge azz brow tines like the busted G3 buck does!! I'm a huge fan of dagger brows!!!

By the way we're definitely staying on stand til dark...we both have had great rut activity today and have both seen shooters! We'll get my doe after dark!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright where I left off, the big 10 had just walked back from the direction that he came. I let him get out to about 60-75 yards and threw a grunt out, nothing. Another grunt, louder this time, he stopped. I wait. He looks. Then he continues going away, dangit. So I let out a snortwheeze, he stops and looks again, but eventually continues on. I'm heartbroken...can't believe this buck was in the death zone and got away. I just wasn't going to rush the shot on such a great buck. Then when he got behind some small branches, still only 20 yards away, I wasn't going to try and thread it and risk wounding him. He had no ideas I was there so why risk it when I can hope he comes back later on or tmrw and gives me a better shot.
> 
> So I wait about 4 minutes so he can get out 150 yards away so its not too close and I get the antlers out. Start out light and escalate into a brawl, about 20 seconds worth...just enough to get his attention hopefully and bring him slinkin back in.
> 
> I put them down and grab my bow. 2 minutes go by and off to my right, the opposite direction from where Tank disappeared, the busted G3 10 is coming in to the rattling! He's grunting like a pig! I pass him again and he circles and heads over to the area where my doe crashed and all of a sudden I hear his grunting get more excited and I hear a huge commotion in the leaves!!! It sounded like he thrashed my doe and tried to get her to get up or tried mounting her laying on the ground or something!! Grunting nonstop!
> 
> All of a sudden I look to my left and there's Tank again!!!! 65 yards away across the clearing!! Ears alert looking intently where the smaller 10 is grunting and making all the rukus from, about 10 yards in front of him!! I'm thinking yes!! Live decoy action he's gonna come back by!! Unbelievably...he turns back around and heads back into the brush. Nooo!! So close again. He came from his bedding area that Kel identified in October and I know he's living really close nearby. Hoping to see him again tonight or tmrw!!!
> 
> He's definitely 4.5 years old 190+lbs dressed body which is how he got his name from Kel when he saw him in Oct. He also has huge azz brow tines like the busted G3 buck does!! I'm a huge fan of dagger brows!!!
> 
> By the way we're definitely staying on stand til dark...we both have had great rut activity today and have both seen shooters! We'll get my doe after dark!!


AWESOME!!! Sounds like a great day so far!


----------



## blackngold51

This thread is much more enjoyable after you add bghunter to your ignore list.


----------



## shaffer88

blackngold51 said:


> This thread is much more enjoyable after you add bghunter to your ignore list.


Inform me how to do that


----------



## shaffer88

Can I do that on tapatalk


----------



## King

Enough of the bickering. Back to the hunt.


----------



## orarcher

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright where I left off, the big 10 had just walked back from the direction that he came. I let him get out to about 60-75 yards and threw a grunt out, nothing. Another grunt, louder this time, he stopped. I wait. He looks. Then he continues going away, dangit. So I let out a snortwheeze, he stops and looks again, but eventually continues on. I'm heartbroken...can't believe this buck was in the death zone and got away. I just wasn't going to rush the shot on such a great buck. Then when he got behind some small branches, still only 20 yards away, I wasn't going to try and thread it and risk wounding him. He had no ideas I was there so why risk it when I can hope he comes back later on or tmrw and gives me a better shot.
> 
> So I wait about 4 minutes so he can get out 150 yards away so its not too close and I get the antlers out. Start out light and escalate into a brawl, about 20 seconds worth...just enough to get his attention hopefully and bring him slinkin back in.
> 
> I put them down and grab my bow. 2 minutes go by and off to my right, the opposite direction from where Tank disappeared, the busted G3 10 is coming in to the rattling! He's grunting like a pig! I pass him again and he circles and heads over to the area where my doe crashed and all of a sudden I hear his grunting get more excited and I hear a huge commotion in the leaves!!! It sounded like he thrashed my doe and tried to get her to get up or tried mounting her laying on the ground or something!! Grunting nonstop!
> 
> All of a sudden I look to my left and there's Tank again!!!! 65 yards away across the clearing!! Ears alert looking intently where the smaller 10 is grunting and making all the rukus from, about 10 yards in front of him!! I'm thinking yes!! Live decoy action he's gonna come back by!! Unbelievably...he turns back around and heads back into the brush. Nooo!! So close again. He came from his bedding area that Kel identified in October and I know he's living really close nearby. Hoping to see him again tonight or tmrw!!!
> 
> He's definitely 4.5 years old 190+lbs dressed body which is how he got his name from Kel when he saw him in Oct. He also has huge azz brow tines like the busted G3 buck does!! I'm a huge fan of dagger brows!!!
> 
> By the way we're definitely staying on stand til dark...we both have had great rut activity today and have both seen shooters! We'll get my doe after dark!!


That's awesome right there !!!!


----------



## huntingnwfl

Thanks because of all today's activity I felt I should leave work early. Now I'm sitting in my stand in Florida where it is windy and cold looking for some deer. Our rut is still 2 1/2 months away


----------



## DPW

blackngold51 said:


> This thread is much more enjoyable after you add bghunter to your ignore list.


I just did that myself..thanks for the reminder. 

Dang, Strut, hope Tank reappears. Sounds like an unbelievable hunt.


----------



## bghunter7777

Sorry for all the non sense wish the OPs the best of luck. Serious question for Scott. How is the turkey hunting down in florida looking to finish my grand slam and need an osceola would like to find a good area?


----------



## Fullstrutter

That was supposed to read "about 100 yards in front of him"...not 10 yards, woops. 

The clouds have moved in and it is feeling prime out here. I saw the G3 buck again about 20 mins ago out in the field trotting nose to the ground! There's got to be a hot doe around here! I can't believe how dead it was yesterday and how nonstop it's been today!!


----------



## blackngold51

shaffer88 said:


> Inform me how to do that


Click on his name, click on view profile, click on add to ignore list. Presto, you don't see his posts anymore. 

And not sure about Tapatalk. Was never able to figure that thing out.


----------



## Latty

Definitely heavy rut activity in this area of Ohio!!! I just saw two mature bucks dogging a doe behind the house, eye glassed them from the shop window! I'm one county north


----------



## Fullstrutter

Weird, wonder why the thread only has 3/5 stars. I guess some people are not enjoying it


----------



## nyhunt79

Fullstrutter said:


> Weird, wonder why the thread only has 3/5 stars. I guess some people are not enjoying it


I'm enjoying it just as I have the last few years but definitely seems like less people are pulling for you and also more haters than years past. Either way, good luck for the remainder!


----------



## WUD DUK

I'm sure STRUTT can back up anything he says and he damn sure doesn't have to be sharing any of this with us much less have to prove anything! Thanks for everything and keep up the good work:thumbs_up:thumbs_up I'm sure you'll be poking a hole in BIG BOY soon! Good luck!!


----------



## eorlando

bghunter7777 said:


> Sorry for all the non sense wish the OPs the best of luck. Serious question for Scott. How is the turkey hunting down in florida looking to finish my grand slam and need an osceola would like to find a good area?


Too funny. Yes Scott, please tell us about the turkey hunting. Especially the hunting in the orange groves. I heard you have some interesting first hand experience with hunting the groves.


----------



## kwooten

I am enjoying the thread, hope both of you score.


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm enjoying it too just like I always have.


----------



## Scrib

5 stars in my book


----------



## prf2009a

Scrib said:


> 5 stars in my book


Same here. The 4ish days in a row of you seeing nothing might have something to do with it however. Great that you guys are seeing some major action today. Awesome example of what can happen when you stick it out even though it's a grind some days!


----------



## Micj

STRUTT your thread has brougt this lurker out of hiding. keep up the great thread! Thanks for taking us along. 5 stars from me.


----------



## orarcher

Nothing but 5 Stars !!!!!


----------



## BirchBark

I am pretty happy with the way this made the work day fly by.. Thanks for the updates....


----------



## smokecity

Strutter you know you are doing it right when people start hating!!!

5 STARS!!! All day!!


----------



## bj99robinson

Just bumped the thread up to 5 stars! All you had to do was ask, I'm enjoying it!!!


----------



## Mr. Man

eorlando said:


> Too funny. Yes Scott, please tell us about the turkey hunting. Especially the hunting in the orange groves. I heard you have some interesting first hand experience with hunting the groves.


I'm getting the vibe of a backstory here.


----------



## BigDeer

No updates?


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Weird, wonder why the thread only has 3/5 stars. I guess some people are not enjoying it


I'm enjoying it! Voted 5 stars from me and it looks like the rating it up


----------



## Hower08

Come on guys 25 min left


----------



## JGB OH

update f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## Fullstrutter

The sun is setting in a blaze of glory on the western horizon. How great thou art


----------



## Campbesh

Can you vote in Tapatalk?


----------



## WUD DUK

Now's a good time :thumbs_up


----------



## dspell20

Kelly are you standing with bow in hand. Come on strutt get that Hogg


----------



## bghunter7777

in for the pics of that doe love when my fellow archers are putting them down!


----------



## ABEAR491

I'm ready to see the big boy pics. Knock em down!


----------



## cwschwark

Hmm won't let me view the entire page 42. Keeps skipping back to 41. Lol what happened!!


----------



## Campbesh

bghunter7777 said:


> Sorry for all the non sense wish the OPs the best of luck. Serious question for Scott. How is the turkey hunting down in florida looking to finish my grand slam and need an osceola would like to find a good area?


Strut,
You know you've made it big when you have a clown show on the side of your big buck thread. It reminds me of when a crazed fan runs out onto the field during a game and gets tackled by authorities.


----------



## dspell20

Did you get that hammer 10pt on video or on the trail cam. Can't wait for uploads. Thanks for sharing you awesome day in the stand with us.


----------



## bghunter7777

Campbesh said:


> Strut,
> You know you've made it big when you have a clown show on the side of your big buck thread. It reminds me of when a crazed fan runs out onto the field during a game and gets tackled by authorities. Except, the cameras turn away and I can't avoid it bc I have train wreck syndrome.


I'm just hoping scott can point me in the right direction I hear he has some great turkey areas down there.


----------



## mwmich

Thank you Strut and Indy for giving me an escape to the deer woods while riding a packed subway car home from work every day for the past week. Def 5 stars


----------



## bghunter7777

mwmich said:


> Thank you Strut and Indy for giving me an escape to the deer woods while riding a packed subway car home from work every day for the past week. Def 5 stars


The subway in PGH with only 2 stops? stadium and downtown?


----------



## dspell20

mwmich said:


> Thank you Strut and Indy for giving me an escape to the deer woods while riding a packed subway car home from work every day for the past week. Def 5 stars


You should be looking for rutting bucks on you way home!


----------



## ABEAR491

Updates??


----------



## buckeyboy

Hurry up and kill somthing. 
My Batteries are going dead


----------



## bj99robinson

We want pictures of the doe kill! Come on guys.


----------



## bghunter7777

bj99robinson said:


> We want pictures of the doe kill! Come on guys.


????


----------



## Fullstrutter

The evening ended uneventfully for us, so around 5:30 Kelly met me in the woods. My doe courteously ran towards the field after the shot! She crashed only 20 yards off the field edge which Kel was able to drive right up along. He homed in, walking towards my glowing green TGB nock on the arrow I got her with which I was using to signal him. 

Second he saw her he's like dude huge doe!! Hugs and high fives abounded! There is something special about two good friends standing over a beautiful bow killed deer in the last light of the day. We admired her silently for a few seconds, taking in the sense of success and camaraderie. After all, that is what we had set our sights on when we planned this hunt. No expectations, comrod, deer camp life, and fun were our only goals...any deer that fell to our arrows would be icing on the cake. 

On the way to the field edge we passed a huge fresh scrape! I thought to myself that it was probably freshened by the G3 buck on one of the many excursions that brought him by my stand today. Once we got her out in the field I cleaned her up a bit and we took some field photos! 


















Got to love when you execute a great archery shot under pressure. This big girl had me tore up after that 5 minute standoff! I thought there was no way I was going to get to full draw on her! 



















I'm extremely proud of her and very thankful!


----------



## vincent burrell

Well done!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

that a boy scotty



Fullstrutter said:


> The evening ended uneventfully for us, so around 5:30 Kelly met me in the woods. My doe courteously ran towards the field after the shot! She crashed only 20 yards off the field edge which Kel was able to drive right up along. He homed in, walking towards my glowing green TGB nock on the arrow I got her with which I was using to signal him.
> 
> Second he saw her he's like dude huge doe!! Hugs and high fives abounded! There is something special about two good friends standing over a beautiful bow killed deer in the last light of the day. We admired her silently for a few seconds, taking in the sense of success and camaraderie. After all, that is what we had set our sights on when we planned this hunt. No expectations, comrod, deer camp life, and fun were our only goals...any deer that fell to our arrows would be icing on the cake.
> 
> On the way to the field edge we passed a huge fresh scrape! I thought to myself that it was probably freshened by the G3 buck on one of the many excursions that brought him by my stand today. Once we got her out in the field I cleaned her up a bit and we took some field photos!
> 
> View attachment 2084910
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084912
> 
> 
> Got to love when you execute a great archery shot under pressure. This big girl had me tore up after that 5 minute standoff! I thought there was no way I was going to get to full draw on her!
> 
> View attachment 2084913
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084914
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely proud of her and very thankful!


----------



## Fireman324

Well done man!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

thats a horse! congrats!


----------



## gtsum2

Yeah, id say thats a big girl. Congrats!


----------



## Matt G

:darkbeer: Nice Job Scotty...


----------



## ABEAR491

Congrats big ol doe!!


----------



## bghunter7777

nice doe!


----------



## zap

Sweet!


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Congrats on the doe Strut. Good luck boys tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## booner

That's one of the smartest animals in the woods!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## b2sandshee

Big doe! Congrats Strut


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats Strut!


----------



## WildWilt15

Atta boy!


----------



## Jon C

Congrats strutt! Time for the big boy now!


----------



## BJJman

Congrats man! Hoping you get another close encounter with that HUGE 10! Do you think you got him on the trail cam?


----------



## dspell20

Any more pics from today's hunt. I have a feeling you boys are loosening your elbows with a couple cold ones.


----------



## rtruett1

Got this one this morning in southeast Kansas.


----------



## Fullstrutter

dspell20 said:


> Any more pics from today's hunt. I have a feeling you boys are loosening your elbows with a couple cold ones.


Never heard that expression before but yes elbows are loosened and colds brews were flowing! Spirits are high and we are pumped after a super exciting day of rut activity today. I'm really hoping that I get another chance at tank tmrw. He is awesome and even though he isn't a monster (probably 130-135), I would be ecstatic if I got another chance and was able to take him and double up tagged out In Ohio!!

Wanted to tell you guys...I'm going to do a shoulder mount on my doe to commemorate the hunt with Kelman! I have an awesome mount idea if I'm able to take a buck tmrw too:









Would go with a walnut plaque in the shape of state of Ohio and say Buckeye State laser engraved across the top. Even if I don't get a buck and can't do the double mount, I'll still do the doe shoulder mount on a smaller sized Ohio shaped plaque with same engraving. What do you think!? 

Really excited for tmrw!!


----------



## JWilson90

rtruett1 said:


> Got this one this morning in southeast Kansas.


Great deer bud. Wat part of SE KS


----------



## rtruett1

Just east of Parson's.


----------



## hoyttech13

why would you mount the doe? I must have missed that part


----------



## bowfool12

Fullstrutter said:


> Never heard that expression before but yes elbows are loosened and colds brews were flowing! Spirits are high and we are pumped after a super exciting day of rut activity today. I'm really hoping that I get another chance at tank tmrw. He is awesome and even though he isn't a monster (probably 130-135), I would be ecstatic if I got another chance and was able to take him and double up tagged out In Ohio!!
> 
> Wanted to tell you guys...I'm going to do a shoulder mount on my doe to commemorate the hunt with Kelman! I have an awesome mount idea if I'm able to take a buck tmrw too:
> 
> View attachment 2085024
> 
> 
> Would go with a walnut plaque in the shape of state of Ohio and say Buckeye State laser engraved across the top. Even if I don't get a buck and can't do the double mount, I'll still do the doe shoulder mount on a smaller sized Ohio shaped plaque with same engraving. What do you think!?
> 
> Really excited for tmrw!!


Awesome, will be a great way to remember the hunt. Hopefully you can find a nice one cruising tomorrow to pair! Never know what will come strolling by


----------



## JWilson90

rtruett1 said:


> Just east of Parson's.


Sweet. Congrats once again.


----------



## Tweet46

Congrats....looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## jdslyr

Nice shot brotha! Good luck tomorrow guys! >>>>--------------> X


----------



## alxb2003

Great idea, good luck gentlemen.


----------



## shaffer88

hoyttech13 said:


> why would you mount the doe? I must have missed that part


Because. . . 


Wakey wakey head on out and get you some of tank boys


----------



## IndianaPSE

Mornin' AT!! Great day in the Midwestern Deer Mecca!


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's cold and super still this morning. The landscape is crystallized in a heavy thick frost. 










It's in the initial stages of first shooting light. I'll be able to hear them coming way out this morn!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Already got crunching close by!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer on the move!!!


----------



## conchobrady

Good luck strutt and indy! I'm headed out to scout for ducks for next weeks opener here in Florida


----------



## IndianaPSE

Got deer moving!!! Just spotted a doe along the river


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a doe come by me right out of Tanks's bedding area! She used the 34.5 yard lasered primary trail out in front of me. Heard her coming at least 80 yards away crunch crunch crunch crunch...love that sound!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Got a buck circling me trying to find my can call. Wind is money.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Can't get a visual but I did spot a tine


----------



## IndianaPSE

Omg I can smell him but he's staying in thick cover!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

He's just bolted after the doe grunting may have been the G3 guy


----------



## Matt G

Hey guys just south of you. ..just had small 8 chase some does


----------



## Fullstrutter

Matt G said:


> Hey guys just south of you. ..just had small 8 chase some does


Nice Matty! What's your shooter standards for today


----------



## IndianaPSE

Side note: as I went to pick up strut and his doe last night, I counted 7 deer, all doe, in the front lawn of the farm. Crazy. It was almost as if they were talking about us and strategizing how to avoid us. "Psssst. As soon as the head to the woods, let's gather at the farm!"


----------



## IndianaPSE




----------



## gatorbait42

Sure is a beautiful morning in Ohio. Cold and heavy frost and little wind, can't ask for better Bowhunting conditions. Good luck guys


----------



## Matt G

Any doe that comes close unless she acts like she is being followed or any buck making p&y


----------



## IndianaPSE

Matt G said:


> Any doe that comes close unless she acts like she is being followed or any buck making p&y


Nice ^^^^^


----------



## jnutz19

Hey strutt. I invested in one of those textpac hand muffs. I'm dealing with the problem I've heard about with these things. How do you deal with the window fogging up?


----------



## Fullstrutter

There's a solid skim of ice on the river this morn! I had to break thru it when I crossed it to get into my stand in the dark


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> Hey strutt. I invested in one of those textpac hand muffs. I'm dealing with the problem I've heard about with these things. How do you deal with the window fogging up?


It's pro's outweigh the con of continually having to wipe the condensation IMO...but unfortunately you just have to keep wiping it. Also, turn your phone screen to max brightness


----------



## conchobrady

Could you use an anti fog drops like they use on scuba masks?


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> It's pro's outweigh the con of continually having to wipe the condensation IMO...but unfortunately you just have to keep wiping it. Also, turn your phone screen to max brightness


That's what I figured. Luckily I had a paper towel in my pack so I'm using it and good thing I got my battery charger so I can turn my screen to max brightness.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

good luck today boys!!! Hope you each drop one! 

I'm sitting today out...i have to help my wife get the house ready for a costume party tonight........


----------



## IndianaPSE

All is quiet after the early flurry. Hope it busts loose again soon!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

A couple of Kentucky little fellas getting frisky.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Good stuff guys. This confirms that i must get to the midwest next year. My hunting partner has farmer connections in North MO, right on the IA line and we plan on going there at least once next year...hopefully it'll be something we can make an annual trip out of. Love the sunrise, or any poics for that matter from you guys. Thanks for the effort you put into this. I'm tagged out on 2 130 class bucks here in AR so I'm keeping up in front of my fireplace but I'd trade all this warmth to be where you guys are in a second. Keep up the good work. It is much appreciated


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Good stuff guys. This confirms that i must get to the midwest next year. My hunting partner has farmer connections in North MO, right on the IA line and we plan on going there at least once next year...hopefully it'll be something we can make an annual trip out of. Love the sunrise, or any poics for that matter from you guys. Thanks for the effort you put into this. I'm tagged out on 2 130 class bucks here in AR so I'm keeping up in front of my fireplace but I'd trade all this warmth to be where you guys are in a second. Keep up the good work. It is much appreciated


Awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a small buck cruise by from the north!! Tall and narrow small 6 pointer


----------



## Fireman324

Just a little spike so far here.. It's snowing in Southeast Kansas.


----------



## cwschwark

I'm in the stand all day with you guys!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck chasing a doe out in the field in front of me!! She just jumped the fence and came into the woods and is stopped standing there 50 yards thru the brush!! Yes!! Don't know what the buck is yet haven't seen him!


----------



## cwschwark

Just had a shooter, 130" ish cruising through the woods about 100 yards north of me. Tried a grunt and snort wheeze but not sure he heard it with the wind rustling all these leaves.


----------



## Fullstrutter

She bedded down in the thick stuff out in front of me!! And now I have another different buck cruising thru from the south! Small forkie!! The rut is on!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been watching this forkie for the last 10 mins it seems. As he was approaching the doe stood up and milled around a bit. He was all ears focused on her hardcore she was about 40 yards in front of him. He started tending grunting....long low errrrrrrrrrrr. Very quiet and barely perceptible. Finally he moseyed on north. Awesome encounter...these types of things are why I am a bowhunter!


----------



## Fireman324

That's bad*****! Any better sighting of the other buck?


----------



## kansasboi

Tank is on his feet making his rounds..


----------



## Matt G

Just had this 7 point come in. Broke off part of his right beam


----------



## BigJoeWV

You know what I love at this thread and others like it? It is kind of like watching a hunting show - without all the BS, commercials and blatant attempts to sell me anything. Just like I am texting a buddy to get updates from the stand. It is pure and exciting. I feel like I am in the tree with them. It is like a dream hunt come true. Even though most of the ones you have passed would be a huge target buck in my area, it is exciting to live vicariously through you. I get the back story and the full experience, just like I was traveling to the locale, setting stands etc. Very cool, so FS just don't start telling us the "my brand x bow performed flawlessly, and these broadheads worked incredible, while my boots kept my feet scorching and the deer had no chance thanks to my brand y scent control"!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Open shot in front to the river. Thick and nasty behind.


----------



## buckeyboy

I'm finding my self checking this thread often
It is a bit addicting 
Good luck


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Looks great! just like one of my setups in Illinois!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Great comments guys and nice pics of the setup Indy! I was wondering what you were looking at after you relocated over to the river I've been hunting. I did the math via google maps ruler scale and you're about 450 yards north of me. 

I've seen 6-7 deer so far, all small bucks and does. I've never wanted a specific deer to come back in so bad. Just one more chance Tank, and I'll immortalize you for everyone to see your awesomeness for way beyond the years you have left. 

Big calf sized rub, center frame, about 50 yards away, zoomed in and cropped


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck fellas! 22 degrees and snow starting soon. Keep the updates coming in


----------



## Fullstrutter

No power issues today...switched charging cables to my heavy duty laptop one and now I'm in the chips. 

Sitting here 20 feet up on a frosty November morning deer hunting, sipping hot coffee out of my thermos. It always tastes better on a cold morn in the woods!


----------



## Hower08

Must be nice seeing something today!! Just realized I'm almost out of coffee!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck man I'm here waiting on some of my bucks been getting on cam daily. Just waiting on notifications for you to say you deflated one


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm strongly considering shooting the G3 buck if he comes by for my double shoulder mount buck and doe tagged out pair. If the good lord blesses me with a chance at him first instead of tank I think I may take him. Gotta see what happens!


----------



## JWilson90

Change of subject but what all do you take to the stand with you and where do u keep it. Post a pic of your setup im curious to see what all you pack in and out for an all day sit


----------



## bj99robinson

JWilson90 said:


> Change of subject but what all do you take to the stand with you and where do u keep it. Post a pic of your setup im curious to see what all you pack in and out for an all day sit


On that note, how about breaking down how you're dressed for this cold day.


----------



## IndianaPSE

I've got 3 layers on and a heavy gator and stocking hat. The waist muff warmer is filled with 6 hand warmers and my Sorel boots have foot warmers my pack is light today. The usual grunt tube water bottle power bars hooks range finder extra gloves and hats safety rope etc.
Almost too cold to type...


----------



## IndianaPSE

I wear a ball cap on entry them get dress in stand carrying coat on pack


----------



## IndianaPSE

I had on a lighter face mask earlier but changer to gator.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Yes that's ice


----------



## shaffer88

Indypse is now indybowtech gear


----------



## IndianaPSE

Hahahahaha


----------



## IndianaPSE

No sponsorships here baby!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

I eat light on stand: one power bar at 10. One at two. That's it. Jerky here and there.


----------



## cwschwark

I'm running a small Sitka pack.
Contents:
Headlamp
Small Dark Angel EDC trauma kit(just incase. Tourniquet/combat gauze etc)
Havalon and blades
TAG Bags Bomb Kit
Paracord
CR123 spare batteries for handheld Surefire light
Newtrent 15000 mAh battery pack and phone cord
Grunt tube/rattling antlers/can call
Couple Allen wrenches for bow
Leatherman Skeletool CX
Facepaint/license/few snacks/drinks
Thermos of coffee
I think that's about it.

Clothing/gear:
Sitka merino long underwear bottom/top
Sitka ESW pants(should be wearing warmer but I'll live today)
Sitka Traverse hoodie
Sitka puffy jacket
Sitka ESW jacket on top
Sitka merino beanie/gloves
Lowa Mountain Expert GTX boots(I use these all year for hiking/backcountry hunts/even in the stand. Only 200gr insulation but they're warm)
Darn Tough hunting socks(merino, super warm)


----------



## IndianaPSE

Ok fingers are froze can't type any more


----------



## bsites9

Has the movement slowed down I guess? Or just too cold to tell us about it?


----------



## IndianaPSE

Slooooow


----------



## IndianaPSE

I sure would love talkin about deer movement


----------



## Campbesh

How's the hunting pressure been (if any) around/in your area? Including adjacent property


----------



## bj99robinson

Keep warm Kelly. Hope a big one walks by soon.


----------



## Fireman324

I just seen a good buck but didn't get a very long look at him. Grunted. Rattled. Nada. Zip. Zilch!


----------



## Fireman324

That was only 3rd deer all morning.


----------



## bj99robinson

Strutter, hope you're wearing more clothes than pictured with the doe hero shot.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Campbesh said:


> How's the hunting pressure been (if any) around/in your area? Including adjacent property


The farm is rarely hunted. Very light pressure. As for the neighbors we haven't a clue as to if they hunt or not. My instincts tell me low and gun.


----------



## Fullstrutter

bj99robinson said:


> Strutter, hope you're wearing more clothes than pictured with the doe hero shot.


Haha yes, much more. Those are my mid layer sweats you see in the pics. Underneath that, multiple base layers including brand new under armous cold gear I just got and love em. Then sweats layer. Then my outer layer is Cabelas super slam cold weather gear, bibs and jacket. The outer material they call Saddlecloth. Very soft and quiet except when it's below 20 degrees then it can get ever so slightly crinkly. For temps above 35 in the morn, I replace the super slame gear with my MOTS full fleece set, not as insulated but deadly silent and comfy. 


Yes the movement has slowed down...going to throw out a bang em up rattle sequence right now.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

while shooting an elite. lol. 



shaffer88 said:


> Indypse is now indybowtech gear


----------



## IndianaPSE

HogWire - SAWEEET logo!!! [emoji12]


----------



## IndianaPSE

Grunting close by!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just saw a deer browsing about 80 yards away thru the thick brush! Must be mid day stand and stretch...wonder if it was that doe that was bedded down. It was about 40 yards away from where I saw her bed earlier this morn.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Trailed away. No response to grunt or wheeze.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Well boys, we're going to hunt till 230 today and then close out our Ohio hunting adventure will wrap up reports later because we got a couple stands to pack up and take down so will check back in later this evening after 230. We're gonna take my sister-in-law and brother-in-law for dinner and then relax little bit strutters got a really early flight tomorrow want to Columbus which is about 40 minutes from here. it's been an awesome hot during the rut but I'll let Streiter recap and his full eloquence and spectacular detailed it makes him the thread master of AT.


----------



## IndianaPSE

This was a win today - natural bow hanger


----------



## APAsuphan

Dang thread went fast this year


----------



## Fullstrutter

Our hunt is drawing to a close. I just rattled so hard and long my arms are aching and I can smell bone in the air from all the friction. Last hail mary attempt..


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

It's been an awesome ride guys!!! thanks for sharing with all of us!!


----------



## zap

Hope you kill a booner at the last minute!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Thanks for bringing us along! Already looking forward to next years thread!


----------



## ABEAR491

Thanks for the ride.. I dont know what im going to do at work now lol


----------



## Pine Tag

Awesome thread as usual! It really does feel like we're right there with y'all. 
Hey Strut, I ran across these today at Walmart and since this is related to the topic from yesterday, how do you think these chargers would do?


----------



## jdk81

Hope you get a hot finish!


----------



## cwschwark

That's probably enough to last all day


----------



## wmn2

One of my bosses at work uses those chargers and he loves them.

Strut, thanks for such a good thread. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## bj99robinson

Great thread, travel safe!


----------



## Fullstrutter

We are all done boys! What a great time we had...this hunt exceeded expectations for sure and that is a great feeling. We went into this hunt not knowing what to expect and as such, planned on shooting a doe or two and any respectable 8 pointer etc. More of a laid back camaraderie type hunt and we would see what happened! I think it's safe to say we are both down to come back next year for another long weekend! 

Had a blast taking you all along on my adventure again this year!!! Came really close to greatness with Jeremy in Kansas, and even closer to an epic double with Kelly in Ohio! Regardless of what was killed or not on these hunts...the time spent with two good buddies and the memories made were over the top! Can't wait to do it again!

Have a little surprise I'm working on for next year! Once things progress and it solidifies for sure, I will make it public in the next few months!! Wish all you guys the best of luck this Fall...knock down a giant!! 

-=Scott


----------



## IndianaPSE

Thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## Roo223

Great thread strutting until next year


----------



## Huntin Hard

Thanks again Scott!


----------



## dgblum

As always, awesome thread and thank you for bringing us along for your journey! Truly one of the best threads of the year, every year. Safe travels home


----------



## bghunter7777

BG gets it done on Missouri public land today archery tackle among the orange army.


----------



## eorlando

Nice buck bg!!! Way to get it done. If Scottie won't hook you up with some turkey info I would be more than happy to. If you knew his turkey story you probably wouldn't want his advise anyway. Just sayin...


----------



## alpine5575

bghunter7777 said:


> View attachment 2085585
> 
> 
> BG gets it done on Missouri public land today archery tackle among the orange army.


Did you use corn ?? ;-)


----------



## zap

get home safe, fellas.


----------



## bghunter7777

alpine5575 said:


> Did you use corn ?? ;-)


Lol no corn although I was set up in view of a corn field. This is how it played out I have been hunting most of the season south of I 70 this with guns in play I wanted to mix it up and just do something different. I spent the last 2 weeks studying topo maps and google earth of a few Conservation areas in northern missouri. The particular place I chose I had never even set foot in the county my scouting was limited to maps. I left Springfield at 1:30 am this morning packed my climber about 3/4th of a mile into the drainage I had found via google earth.

This never happens but the valley looked exactly like I had imagined 4 or 5 large 4ft diameter scrapes torn up then entire drainage covered up in rubs. I see a doe feeding toward me in the pre dawn dusk and hit the deck I watch this doe work off for about 10 min I figure the trail she was on looks as good as any it was exactly where 3 small drainage come together running out into feeding fields butting up against a large tract of private property that looks to be very old grown up pasture and pines ideal bedding area.

In my first hour I had 7 deer come by within shooting range this buck being one of them bumping two does around. Great hunt things almost worked to perfectly having never set foot on the property and only studying maps. Looks like I have a new yearly trip for at least one weekend at some point.


----------



## phibrybout

Thanks guys, awesome read! Can't wait til next year!


----------



## prf2009a

Thanks for the ride strutter! Going to be tough come Monday morning not having your hunt to follow. If u ever swing up to Minnesota you have private land in the SE part of the state to hunt any time!


----------



## danray

Followed it, enjoyed it. thanks guys. Best of luck next year


----------



## Siouxme

Thanks Strutter! Big thanks to Pitt an IndianaPSE for giving him a spot!


----------



## Mr. Man

eorlando said:


> Nice buck bg!!! Way to get it done. If Scottie won't hook you up with some turkey info I would be more than happy to. If you knew his turkey story you probably wouldn't want his advise anyway. Just sayin...


Spill the beans. You know something. I'm not in Strutter's fan club anyway.


----------



## hoyttech13

why don't someone hook me up with a Merriam turkey spot.......I have all kinds of deer and turkey woods to trade


----------



## Tweet46

Thanks for the ride!


----------



## smokecity

Thanks again strutter... Thanks for the gut check... Thanks for the reminders... 

It's not about putting down a buck every hunt... It's about the tactics... The woods. The sounds and the smells... The little things...

People in this thread are perfect examples of the downfall of the sport... Just like anything...

Can't wait til next year man... Safe travels


----------



## shaffer88

alpine5575 said:


> Did you use corn ?? ;-)


 Willing to say yes


----------



## shaffer88

Another great read in the books, this will come back around again next year and again we will all be enthralled with the up close and personal writing that make us feel like we are in it ourselves, thanks Scott and kel for the wild ride


----------



## swkbowhunter

Thanks guy's enjoyed it! Have a safe trip home


----------



## tanna114

Thanks for keeping us up to date with your hunts yet again this year. Looking forward to this thread again next year!


----------



## obeRON

Strut - did you ever post that video of the buck from the first night in KS?


----------



## young7.3

Thanks again for the entertainment, regardless of weather a buck was taken or not, its always a blast tagging along!


----------



## rebelfan1010

Thanks for bringing us along for the ride.


----------



## DPW

Darn..that's the end!


----------



## Txag02

Thanks for the ride!


----------



## orarcher

Awesome thread as usual !!!


----------



## ladderstand

Great thread as always!


----------



## FIZZY

Thanks Strutt, I really enjoy the ride you take us on. Keep it up. I hunt SE Nebraska and have some friends that hunt NE Kansas. I have seen some trail cam pix of some very good deerdown there. (Also a mountain lion)


----------



## eblues

obeRON said:


> Strut - did you ever post that video of the buck from the first night in KS?


You mean the 150" 8pt he passed? Good luck on that one.


----------



## S.F. steve

ttt


----------



## Pittstate23

eblues said:


> You mean the 150" 8pt he passed? Good luck on that one.


what do you mean? I watched the video that night after the hunt and it was a STUD of an 8. had the frame of a 170 inch deer, just lacking a few points.


----------



## Deadmoney0402

^^^^ lol


----------



## eblues

Did you copy it to your computer? Post it up.


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Video of the 150" 8????


----------



## S.F. steve

thanks for the thread, I've really enjoyed them over the years. altho a lot of you look down your nose's at hunting over bait it is a deadly tactic in janurary here in ohio. it is not legal on public land. just thought I'd pass that along. thanks again for letting us tag along!


----------



## slb

Whatever happened to this thread?? Buck video posted in a different thread?


----------



## Deadmoney0402

This thread is D.E.A.D. And Strutt has been ghost since his last hunt was over.


----------



## Tall 1

Just read the entire trip Scott. Great job bringing us along on your adventure. You almost got it done on a nice buck and never lowered your standards which I admire.
Beautiful big doe for the table and perfect shot placement! Your efforts were rewarded.
Merry Christmas Buddy!! See ya on CTF...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys I been meaning to get those couple videos posted...and I will get them up I promise. Life has been hectic as a result of the news I haven't shared yet. There are lots of things to get ready and prepare for when it comes to a cross country move! It's not definite yet but my fiancé and I are planning on moving to Kansas city this Spring! So we've been doing lots of home renovation projects and getting things ready to put the house on the market. KC is where we have been talking about moving to for years and things are lining up for this Spring to be the time we've been waiting for to follow our dreams to the Midwest! Will keep you guys posted as things progress!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Look forward to having you in the neighborhood strut!


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats and an early welcome to my home state! Assuming ks side or will you be wanting mo side?


----------



## Fireman324

Thats awesome! Come on with it!


----------



## Tweet46

Hey Strutter....hope the move went smoothly! You still planning on doing your live hunt this year? Always look forward to it!


----------



## kscatman76

Tweet46 said:


> Hey Strutter....hope the move went smoothly! You still planning on doing your live hunt this year? Always look forward to it!


x2 I keep checking for this year's thread and nada?


----------

